# Smoke N Grow nutes versus Jack's Professional



## riddleme (Dec 19, 2010)

Those of you that know me or have followed my threads know that I have used Jack's Nutes and it could be said that a lot of folks here at RIU have switched to Jack's after following my threads. 

Am I switching my nutes? Not yet  Why am I doing this challenge growoff? Because I am interested in seeing this new nute perform and because (and this is the big reason) the owner of Smoke N Grow and I have had several conversations and I like him. How many times do we get to talk to the owner, designer or inventor? Not often in my world LOL, well if you follow my threads then you know I don't believe in high P ratios in container gardening, I prefer something closer to a 3-1-2 NPK ratio and to prove a point in my last grow I used a General Purpose 20-10-20 all the way through both veg & flower with great results. While there are a lot of folks that do not agree with me on several things when it comes to growing our favorite plant, few can argue the results I get. When I first started talking to Smoke N Grow I declined a comparrison growoff because of the nute ratios he had designed. As our conversations continued, he began to see that my point of view (as to nute ratios) might have some merit and he designed a 3-1-2 ratio nute, I want to say just for me LOL but actually more so for every day regular gardeners. Once he did this it was hard not to agree to a growoff 

There has actually been a few grows here at RIU using Smoke N Grow nutes, one by my good friend Illumination where it was compared to Jack's Classic (I believe) the results were close but his garden also experienced a few minor problems so the final results were left kinda up in the air.

What is the deal that makes Smoke N Grow nutes attractive, well to be honest there are several, the price is reasonable doesn't attack your wallet like some MJ specific nutes do. It is made up of both organic and chemical nutes designed to work together (I admit this intriged me) and it is easy to use (a huge plus for new growers) comes in packets designed for each week of grow (both veg & flower) and *IT PH's ITSELF *this being the one thing that sets it apart from pretty much all others. I mean seriously what more could you ask for, no more measuring, no more testing, drop the packet in a gallon of water and your ready to go with a formulation designed specifically for each stage of our plants developement. It actually seems to good to be true,,,, well we'll see as we get this growoff started


----------



## riddleme (Dec 19, 2010)

Last week I harvested round two in my new garden, with the intent of having some Tilders ready for a fellow RIU member that is comming for a Christmas visit. This morning I took some pics of a few of those buds and wanted to share them with all of you. Nothing better than some good bud porn to start a new grow IMO 

Enjoy!


----------



## 2kz (Dec 19, 2010)

this should be interesting subbed


----------



## riddleme (Dec 19, 2010)

Right now in my flower area the plants I harvested the tops off of last week are finishing the bottoms, here is a look at them as well as a few bud shots, you may notice some nanners in one of the shots, I have cropped out a blown up version of the nanner pic so new growers can see them and marked them in red. In my last grow thread I posted pics of a male plant with his balls hanging (right before dropping polen) and I got a lot of thanks from new growers that had never seen such a pic. In that spirit I offer the Transgendered bud porn for your viewing pleasure


----------



## riddleme (Dec 19, 2010)

for this grow, there will be a lot going on. Obviously the nute comparrison growoff, and a continuation of my breeding project. plus we have both seedlings and clones. Also I will be modifying my medium, in my last grow I used Calcined Clay for the first time and opted to start with a 30% mix. For this grow the mix will be 50/50 50% Calcined Clay and 50% sunshine mix #4 (I also amend with Dolomite Lime) the reason being that time between watering was a bit more than I like as the peat based medium retains water beter than soil. With my "Make it Rain Technique" I prefer a 2 to 3 day watering cycle, with the 30% mixture it was running 4 to 5 days.

For those of you that may be new and have not followed one of my grows, I am using 2 400 watt CMH (Ceramic Metal Halide) lights for flowering (though they can be used to veg as well) and a bank of 10 23 watt cfl's that = 230 actual watts for veg (8 6500K bulbs and 2 2700K bulbs for a mixed spectrum) 

The strains,,,,,,,,
in seedling we have,

Tilders X Northren Lights #1, this is my breeding project and the plant I call Tilders is a Northern Lights Special

KC Brains Mind Bender

KC Brains Crystal Limit

Grand Daddy Purple, Yeah I know it's a clone only strain, we hermied one to get seeds and now I am testing them

and StepChild a name I gave to a Big Bud X Purple Erkle cross that I now simply call STP

In Clones we have,,,,,

KC Brains Mango

Grand Daddy Purple

and RMH's own Isis which is a Goddess X White Widow

The Smoke N Grow nute off will be done on the Mango Clones 

as always I start seedlings & clones in FF Happy Frogs soil planted in peat pots to give them a good start,,,,here are the pics


----------



## gumball (Dec 19, 2010)

Subbed! This should be very interesting!


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 19, 2010)

nice riddle u kno im here for this one!!!! love the bud porn...cant wait to see this garden take off!


----------



## Illumination (Dec 19, 2010)

thanx for da props Teach

This is going to be cool cause as soon as I GET THE 3-1-2 (lol) and the room is setup, I also will be doing Smoke'n'grow vs. Jack's in my coop grow on 4 Barney's Farm Amnesia Lemon's...and hopefully no curveball's hit me in the head

And I must say I am very very very impressed with the tilder's buds? And I bet I will be more than impressed...more like convinced soon...lol

And told you DOL is awesome peeps...good dude with a good word and knowledge and ambition...rare find today...Fred...you are da shit...for real kiss-ass

Namaste'

oh and of course.....'scribed


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hell ya brother, glad to see ya back around. Everything looks and sounds awesome as usual. Like every body else, I'm scribed

Peace

Byg

Oh ya , nice win!


----------



## riddleme (Dec 19, 2010)

2kz said:


> this should be interesting subbed





gumball said:


> Subbed! This should be very interesting!





rastadred22 said:


> nice riddle u kno im here for this one!!!! love the bud porn...cant wait to see this garden take off!





Illumination said:


> thanx for da props Teach
> 
> This is going to be cool cause as soon as I GET THE 3-1-2 (lol) and the room is setup, I also will be doing Smoke'n'grow vs. Jack's in my coop grow on 4 Barney's Farm Amnesia Lemon's...and hopefully no curveball's hit me in the head
> 
> ...





bigman4270 said:


> Hell ya brother, glad to see ya back around. Everything looks and sounds awesome as usual. Like every body else, I'm scribed
> 
> Peace
> 
> ...


Welcome everyone, glad to have ya along as always! It should be a fun one 

and yes Chiefs did good, watching Denver at Raiders now, Tebo looking pretty good on his 1st start


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 19, 2010)

Is it me or has he bulked up a little? Watching the game too.


----------



## riddleme (Dec 19, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Is it me or has he bulked up a little? Watching the game too.


really never paid attention?


----------



## Illumination (Dec 19, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Welcome everyone, glad to have ya along as always! It should be a fun one
> 
> and yes Chiefs did good, watching Denver at Raiders now, Tebo looking pretty good on his 1st start


See my avie right??

I has a sad....

Namaste'


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 19, 2010)

Illumination said:


> See my avie right??
> 
> I has a sad....
> 
> Namaste'


 
Sorry brother not your day!


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 19, 2010)

Not that I really care, just an observation. To bad they lost. RMH should be happy though!


----------



## dudeoflife (Dec 19, 2010)

OK! Here I am...

*cracks knuckles*

Let's get this party started.


----------



## kingofqueen (Dec 19, 2010)

All right ! Been waiting for this one ! Glad to see you back bro !


----------



## phyzix (Dec 19, 2010)

I look forward to the results.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 20, 2010)

In Like Flint


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 20, 2010)

This will be good RM3. You know I'm in.
Daniels


----------



## riddleme (Dec 20, 2010)

dudeoflife said:


> OK! Here I am...
> 
> *cracks knuckles*
> 
> Let's get this party started.


Here he is folks, the inventor of Smoke N Grow nutes,,,,,,welcome! all technical questions are yours 



kingofqueen said:


> All right ! Been waiting for this one ! Glad to see you back bro !


Welcome, good to be back



phyzix said:


> I look forward to the results.


Welcome, should be a fun one



Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> In Like Flint


Good to have ya along


----------



## riddleme (Dec 20, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> This will be good RM3. You know I'm in.
> Daniels


should be interesting, glad your here


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 20, 2010)

The Mix Master himself, nice... You know I will be in the shadows lurking........


----------



## riddleme (Dec 20, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> The Mix Master himself, nice... You know I will be in the shadows lurking........


always good to have a bit of Cowboy Logic (common sense) in the thread LOL welcome my friend


----------



## WWShadow (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Riddle, I'll be here lurking & learning as much as I can, lol!


----------



## riddleme (Dec 20, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> Hey Riddle, I'll be here lurking & learning as much as I can, lol!


lurkers always welcome too


----------



## embry928 (Dec 20, 2010)

hey i guess you could call me a lurker too but i have read almost all your treads and owe my success to you thx i will be here for sure. if you would like to see the plants you helped me grow i put up a couple pics on my profile thanks again for all your help.


riddleme said:


> lurkers always welcome too


----------



## randy leopard (Dec 21, 2010)

subbed. lookin forward to following along.
are these nutes available online?


----------



## Illumination (Dec 21, 2010)

randy leopard said:


> subbed. lookin forward to following along.
> are these nutes available online?


http://smokengrow.com/browse/nutrients/complete-grow

there you go....

Namaste'


----------



## embry928 (Dec 23, 2010)

hey riddle how do you think this "24-8-16 Tropical Foliage Product # 77930 A great choice for plants grown in warm conditions. The 3:1:2 ratio is considered ideal for tropical foliage plant production and is useful in interiorscapes. Its high potential acidity is helpful in controlling media pH when moderate to high alkalinity irrigation waters are used" from peters pro line would work for veg? It looks like the npk is right on but we do not use ditch water we use filtered water.


----------



## riddleme (Dec 24, 2010)

embry928 said:


> hey riddle how do you think this "24-8-16 Tropical Foliage Product # 77930 A great choice for plants grown in warm conditions. The 3:1:2 ratio is considered ideal for tropical foliage plant production and is useful in interiorscapes. Its high potential acidity is helpful in controlling media pH when moderate to high alkalinity irrigation waters are used" from peters pro line would work for veg? It looks like the npk is right on but we do not use ditch water we use filtered water.


Would be a good veg nute if just using regular tap water, I know mine comes out at 7.8 ph, keep readin the peters catalog, they have formulas for just about every condition and they will custom blend a formula based on water & soil samples


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes the NPK ratios are good but I woud aso look closer at the micros and trace elements it contains. Being designed for tropical plants there may be gaps you will need to fill with supplements. Not unlike many products we all use.


----------



## riddleme (Dec 25, 2010)

*Merry Christmas everyone!*


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 25, 2010)

damn i guess i forgot to his sub! lol merry xmas and im here this time for real...lol


----------



## oldecrowe (Dec 26, 2010)

riddleme said:


> *Merry Christmas everyone!*


Always riding along with ya. 

Hoping it's been an excellent Christmas for you and those you cherish. Wishing you all the best.

{Thanks for all the good learnins too.}

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## dudeoflife (Dec 26, 2010)

oldecrowe said:


> Always riding along with ya.
> 
> Hoping it's been an excellent Christmas for you and those you cherish. Wishing you all the best.
> 
> ...



It was indeed a Merry Christmas. 

Hope everyone here got e'rything on your list, and a few good X-mas trees in your stockings!

Alas, it's over now.... back to the labs I go!


----------



## riddleme (Dec 26, 2010)

Very special christmas this year our good friend Illumination (Lumy for short) came to Denver for a visit, and as a result I also got to meet Shrubs cause lumy had set it up to meet him as well and I went along. We spent several hours together and visited a few gardens, enjoyed a t-bone dinner at my fav greasy spoon diner and had some great conversation. It is really cool to be able to get to meet a few of the folks I have met here, to sit and talk about growing, to share buds 

Lumy & Shrubs both got a taste of the Tilders buds that I kicked this thread off with (I'll let them tell ya how it was) and we just very simply had a good time, I got to sample Shrubs buds and they were as good as you would expect (if you have followed his threads and seen his grows) It was one of the best christmases I can remember in years. I hope that someday I can meet more of you cause I truely do appreciate the good friends I have found here!


----------



## JN811 (Dec 27, 2010)

whats up riddleme... been a long time.. Im subd.. looking forward to watching a nice grow..


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 27, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Very special christmas this year our good friend Illumination (Lumy for short) came to Denver for a visit, and as a result I also got to meet Shrubs cause lumy had set it up to meet him as well and I went along. We spent several hours together and visited a few gardens, enjoyed a t-bone dinner at my fav greasy spoon diner and had some great conversation. It is really cool to be able to get to meet a few of the folks I have met here, to sit and talk about growing, to share buds
> 
> Lumy & Shrubs both got a taste of the Tilders buds that I kicked this thread off with (I'll let them tell ya how it was) and we just very simply had a good time, I got to sample Shrubs buds and they were as good as you would expect (if you have followed his threads and seen his grows) It was one of the best christmases I can remember in years. I hope that someday I can meet more of you cause I truely do appreciate the good friends I have found here!



lucky bastards! lol! sounds like it was a great time!


----------



## dudeoflife (Dec 27, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Very special christmas this year our good friend Illumination (Lumy for short) came to Denver for a visit, and as a result I also got to meet Shrubs cause lumy had set it up to meet him as well and I went along. We spent several hours together and visited a few gardens, enjoyed a t-bone dinner at my fav greasy spoon diner and had some great conversation. It is really cool to be able to get to meet a few of the folks I have met here, to sit and talk about growing, to share buds
> 
> Lumy & Shrubs both got a taste of the Tilders buds that I kicked this thread off with (I'll let them tell ya how it was) and we just very simply had a good time, I got to sample Shrubs buds and they were as good as you would expect (if you have followed his threads and seen his grows) It was one of the best christmases I can remember in years. I hope that someday I can meet more of you cause I truely do appreciate the good friends I have found here!


Now THAT is cool.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 27, 2010)

*INFO*
Tester Name : Shrubs First
Grower: Riddleme
Strain  : NL Special (Tilders)
Method Smoked : Bong

*APPEARANCE*

A darker appearance with a nice saturation of trichomes

*SMELL*

Skunky and chocolaty.


*TASTE*

Similar to it's smell.


Overall a very smooth smoke with complex aroma and flavor. Look forward to the next puff.


----------



## riddleme (Dec 27, 2010)

JN811 said:


> whats up riddleme... been a long time.. Im subd.. looking forward to watching a nice grow..


yeppers been awhile, happy to see ya here


----------



## riddleme (Dec 27, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> *INFO*
> Tester Name : Shrubs First
> Grower: Riddleme
> Strain : NL Special (Tilders)
> ...


Glad you liked her 

Gotta tell everyone that it was a huge pleasure to check out Shrubs garden, everything dialed in perfectly, plants absolutely happy & healthy, you could literally feel the happy relaxed vibe comming from the room. Lights several feet away (not inches) if you have not followed one of his grows,,,,you should


----------



## kingofqueen (Dec 27, 2010)

Lights several feet away (not inches) [/QUOTE]


This statement confuses me . Thought we want to be as close as possible with lights.

Good to hear you had a great X-mas. It would be cool to meet other growers in person and shop talk .


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 27, 2010)

kingofqueen said:


> This statement confuses me . Thought we want to be as close as possible with lights.
> 
> Good to hear you had a great X-mas. It would be cool to meet other growers in person and shop talk .


30inches with 600watt lights is as close as you want to be.


----------



## dudeoflife (Dec 27, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> 30inches with 600watt lights is as close as you want to be.


'Tis true! Well, 24 inches here

Those who have the lights a few inches away are also the same people working with too much plant... Easily remedied by a good pruning/training schedule.

Too much light will actually slow the development of the top colas, and even reduce yield!


----------



## riddleme (Dec 27, 2010)

dudeoflife said:


> 'Tis true! Well, 24 inches here
> 
> Those who have the lights a few inches away are also the same people working with too much plant... Easily remedied by a good pruning/training schedule.
> 
> Too much light will actually slow the development of the top colas, and even reduce yield!


Dude your inbox is full, sending answer via email


----------



## dudeoflife (Dec 27, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Dude your inbox is full, sending answer via email


That's been happening a lot lately....

Here are some instructions:

for seedlings,

mix the 2 gallon size *2-1-3 Grow* in 4-5 gallons of h20. This will make a mix at 1/2
strength.

Work your way up to full strength, and

when established,

Mix the *Week 2: Grow* packets at recommended strength.

Is fertigate a word?


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes it's just using irrigation to fertilize... It's unnecessary to say. Just say fertilize,
irrigate or apply.


----------



## dudeoflife (Dec 28, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Yes it's just using irrigation to fertilize... It's unnecessary to say. Just say fertilize,
> irrigate or apply.


Or fertiplizzle, my nizzle.


----------



## auldone (Dec 28, 2010)

Fo' shizzle


----------



## kingofqueen (Dec 28, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> 30inches with 600watt lights is as close as you want to be.


Ahh 600 watters , I should have known . I looked at your warehouse garden , very top notch ! I haven,t even graduated to a 400 yet still using a 250 and it seems I can keep it 4-6 in. but it dramatically lessens my coverage with that hood .


----------



## riddleme (Dec 28, 2010)

kingofqueen said:


> Ahh 600 watters , I should have known . I looked at your warehouse garden , very top notch ! I haven,t even graduated to a 400 yet still using a 250 and it seems I can keep it 4-6 in. but it dramatically lessens my coverage with that hood .


what you "can" keep it at and what you "should" keep it at are two different things


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 28, 2010)

how far away would u say for a 250hps? and a 96cmh?


----------



## riddleme (Dec 28, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> how far away would u say for a 250hps? and a 96cmh?


totally depends on all the elements in your garden and how they are tweaked, going for that relaxed/happy look if the top leaves are erect the light is too close


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 28, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> how far away would u say for a 250hps? and a 96cmh?


Here is a chart that Desert Rat put together. It's the guide line I use for my 400 CMH/HPS.

Hope it helped!

Peace

Big


View attachment 1349742


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks man nice post!


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 28, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Here is a chart that Desert Rat put together. It's the guide line I use for my 400 CMH/HPS.
> 
> Hope it helped!
> 
> ...



That looks off by a ton! ... At 1 inch from a 1000W sodium you receive 6000 Lumens?

Am I reading that chart correctly.

From math I've seen and worked out, one receives around 10,000 Lumens at 36 inches
from a 1000W.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 28, 2010)

Just don't keep a 600w 6" away


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 28, 2010)

riddleme said:


> totally depends on all the elements in your garden and how they are tweaked, going for that relaxed/happy look if the top leaves are erect the light is too close


ok nice i was wondering cuz im in my small cab. so i wanted to have head clearance be4 i bought the ballast


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 28, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> That looks off by a ton! ... At 1 inch from a 1000W sodium you receive 6000 Lumens?
> 
> Am I reading that chart correctly.
> 
> ...


u add the number of lumens to the total number in the key below the wattage sso u add 6,000 to the number at the top


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 28, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> That looks off by a ton! ... At 1 inch from a 1000W sodium you receive 6000 Lumens?
> 
> Am I reading that chart correctly.
> 
> ...


The chart is in thousands so 1" would be about 6 million if I remember correctly. His chart shows 36" to be about 5000 lumens. You wouldn't know for sure without a light meter and I am sure it would depend on the maker of bulb.

Heres the link explaining how he came to those results.https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/349293-myth-busters-s-light.html


----------



## djruiner (Dec 28, 2010)

i was using some AN products for awhile...mainly big bud for flower....now since switching to jacks grow/bloom combo...im getting better results and not spending no where near as much as i was before...ill sub up and see how this new stuff goes...im always willing to try something new out...long as it does as good or better then the jacks does.


----------



## riddleme (Dec 28, 2010)

djruiner said:


> i was using some AN products for awhile...mainly big bud for flower....now since switching to jacks grow/bloom combo...im getting better results and not spending no where near as much as i was before...ill sub up and see how this new stuff goes...im always willing to try something new out...long as it does as good or better then the jacks does.


welcome, glad to have ya along 
I am a firm believer in Jack's which is why I was asked to do this and why I agreed


----------



## riddleme (Dec 28, 2010)

got a call from Lumy this afternoon, and he is headed back home, we should hear from him tomorrow 

Got my shipment of SmokeNGrow nutes in the mail and have spent the day in the garden 

chopped the remaining tilders bottoms got em in the chamber, moved the pots into the veg room to do a re-veg

got most of the peat pots planted in my new #2 pots with my new 50/50 mixed medium, to each pot I also added 2 tablespoons of dolomite, 1/2 cup of Bio Tone 4-3-3 and 1/3 cup of Bufaloam 1-1-1 which should be just enough to add some little myco critters to my peat mix which is 50% sunshine mix #4 and 50% calcined clay (hydroton) there is a pic of the tub I mixed it in 

I measured my light to table distance it is 36 inches (drew a line in one of the pics to show this) will start feedin em next week


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks to be off to a nice start as expected. Isn't it fun using shit off box store shelf to grow the dank. Just love it. I am actually looking forward to using up my old FF products on the G-13s. Tired of looking at it! LOL


----------



## dudeoflife (Dec 28, 2010)

riddleme said:


> welcome, glad to have ya along
> I am a firm believer in Jack's which is why I was asked to do this and why I agreed


Hell yeah... If this doesn't pan out, I'm sticking with Jacks, too


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 30, 2010)

Whats goin on bro. Assume the rest of the Tilders is turnin out well!


----------



## riddleme (Dec 30, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Whats goin on bro. Assume the rest of the Tilders is turnin out well!


prolly jar it tonight, but is cookin in the chamber just fine, had to boil a bit of water to get the RH up  garden taken off nicely after the upcan, very impressed with the GDP and Crystal Limit they are growing like weeds LOL


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 30, 2010)

i want some of dat GDP! u had seeds? or they wur clones? heared its clone only


----------



## riddleme (Dec 30, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> i want some of dat GDP! u had seeds? or they wur clones? heared its clone only


I have both, one from clone and one from seed, a friend hermied one to get seeds and we are now both testing the seeds, so far the seed is growing and looking like the clone


----------



## riddleme (Dec 30, 2010)

just got done puttin the tilders bottom buds in jars, got 3 jars full and damn they were sticky took 10 min to wash my hands gonna turn em into fairie dust for my future salads (Lumy will tell ya bout my salads LOL)


----------



## djruiner (Dec 30, 2010)

riddleme said:


> I have both, one from clone and one from seed, a friend hermied one to get seeds and we are now both testing the seeds, so far the seed is growing and looking like the clone


lucky bastid...ive been trying for months to get a gdp clone...hell just one seed would make me happy..but im in FL...not a chance of finding a real clone here...even harder to find any seeds


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 30, 2010)

thats what up! ive smoked gdp a while ago but i wanna grow it soo bad


----------



## riddleme (Dec 30, 2010)

djruiner said:


> lucky bastid...ive been trying for months to get a gdp clone...hell just one seed would make me happy..but im in FL...not a chance of finding a real clone here...even harder to find any seeds


it is an awesome strain, with a very distinct smell and taste my friend is on his 4th round with it, oh and did I mention it is f**kin purple and I mean purple wait till they flower, they are beautiful


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 30, 2010)

imagine how hard it is to get it down here on the island!!!


----------



## kingofqueen (Dec 30, 2010)

djruiner said:


> lucky bastid...ive been trying for months to get a gdp clone...hell just one seed would make me happy..but im in FL...not a chance of finding a real clone here...even harder to find any seeds


You couldn't pay me enough money to move back to Fl ! CO all the way !


----------



## Illumination (Dec 30, 2010)

riddleme said:


> got a call from Lumy this afternoon, and he is headed back home, we should hear from him tomorrow
> 
> Got my shipment of SmokeNGrow nutes in the mail and have spent the day in the garden


WELL HERE I IS!!!  Yeppers got my 3-1-2 smoke'n'grows as well. Need to go to the coop location and see wassup...and as soon as my cmh bulb which HAS BEEN SHIPPED AND VERIFIED BY TRACKING # UPS!! Then the flip and then the infusion of smoke'n'grow flower nutes to Mary after the stretch!!




riddleme said:


> I have both, one from clone and one from seed, a friend hermied one to get seeds and we are now both testing the seeds, so far the seed is growing and looking like the clone


Beans..cough cough...


And without further adieu....

RM3 you are even more awesome a dude than this forum even hints at. listen to me people...most for real dude you could ever meet...too quiet though...but as I never shut up guess that was my fault!!! This dude is so generous. Kept me baked...and I mean *BAKED* He did finally allow me to feed him a steak dinner at an awesome dive ....that shit was good. Met a couple of his friends and they were musicians and growers as well (notice a trend anyone?) who were awesome people as well. Put it this way ...felt like I knew these guys forever. If any of you go near Denver hook up with RM3 and you will meet a helluva good dude...for real

The garden....well it is quite a bit more impressive in person..and let me tell you ...RM3 is the King of K.I.S.S. All the variables covered and controlled by the most straight forward and common sense approach...so simple in fact that he watches and details everything just for something to do. Same thing with the chamber... very simple but effective...and I know just how effective...

TILDERS!! Awesome. Smooth and slight spice but very mellow taste...I cough very easily and could smoke it without worry of choking to death.
ok ...check this out...this shit will *STONE YOU SO YOU KNOW WHAT THEY MEAN BY STONED!!* Know what I mean? No wait ...I can tell you don't...This shit had my mind racing while I had melded as one on RM3's couch and questioned him on so many different things that I was too baked to remember the answers... It was fucking awesome

NL#1: Now this one tickled my fancy as the sativa was in your face and head and the indica was in your muscles...tingling and zipping over a nice cushions...hell yeah...and guess what...I GOT BEANS!!!!! HELL YEAH!!!!

Now we get to the salad...I will allow RM3 to detail the salad but just let me say that as soon as I thought "Oh this is this type of high" it would change channels...not just one or two channels but like 11 or 12 in random loops...just simply wickedly heavenly...period

And as you know RM3 and I were lucky and fortunate to meet yet another awesome dude with nothing but positivity pouring out of him not too mention intelligence knowledge and an innate wisdom beyond his years... Shrub's...well if you will follow me to his thread I will elaborate further there in a bit...but he is one lil cool ass brother that knows his shit, and is just really great to be around.

Everyone I have met with RM3 are outstanding people and I wish to express my gratitude and appreciation for your hospitality realness and awesome company you all were. I too had a most awesome Christmas...and it was because of this awesome real friend I have been fortunate to have met...And all you guys I met with RM3 thank you as well... I dont wanna say names but you 3 know who you are...and all of you are the greatest!!!!!

AND RMH NEXT TIME I GO TO DENVER I AM GONNA PITCH A TENT IN YOUR YARD TIL I SEE YOU!!!
Namaste'

ps-bear with me as I am making it rain as I do these posts


----------



## riddleme (Dec 30, 2010)

You won't need a tent my friend, you are always welcome 

Ok just noticed the tent thing was for RMH, not RM3 my bad


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds like a blast Lumi. Wonder if that is the Salad a Doctors really means to say to have 1 a day.
Daniels


----------



## riddleme (Dec 30, 2010)

What I do with the salads is mix farie dust from different strains and I experiment with this much like everything else looking for combos (mixes) that offer different medical relief, I mix them in different %'s. I have come up with some really great mixes Lumy got to try 3 of them one was just a 2 strain mix, one had 8 strains and one had 12, the one with 12 was the channel changer, it is really good and damn it is almost gone

As I explained to Lumy, doing this not only bakes the shit out of you but stops the dreaded tolerance build up to one strain that occurs


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 30, 2010)

damn man that 12 strain keif rip must be crazy!


----------



## Illumination (Dec 30, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> damn man that 12 strain keif rip must be crazy!


was da shiznit...you heard me!!!

Namaste'


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 30, 2010)

Bunch of stoners anyways...ya I'm jealous........


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 30, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> Bunch of stoners anyways...ya I'm jealous........


lol! i agree! and there showin off!  lofl


----------



## riddleme (Dec 30, 2010)

Nothing to be jealous of as we were talking about how cool it might be to set up an event where we could all meet someday, could be a vegas thing, could be a concert, or a football game we just need to plan my friends 

but yeah I do treat gettin stoned as an art, not just a hobby


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 30, 2010)

that b pretyy kool....but i wont be able to bring my bud ...btw was just jokin


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 30, 2010)

Medical Cannabis Cup. April 2 and 3rd in Denver..... Going to do my best to be there.


----------



## riddleme (Dec 30, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> Medical Cannabis Cup. April 2 and 3rd in Denver..... Going to do my best to be there.


sounds like a plan, who else can come?


----------



## riddleme (Dec 30, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> that b pretyy kool....but i wont be able to bring my bud ...btw was just jokin


there will be bud enough for all


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 31, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> Medical Cannabis Cup. April 2 and 3rd in Denver..... Going to do my best to be there.





riddleme said:


> sounds like a plan, who else can come?


Now that sounds like something I need to plan for! Only 580 miles away so pretty easy drive. I better start smoozing the wife and see if we could make it. 

Big


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 31, 2010)

That's something I'd cross Wyoming for.


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 31, 2010)

I bet Dan knows why Montana cowboys tucks their jeans into their boots......convenent place to stick the sheep's back legs! rimshot.......


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 31, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> I bet Dan knows why Montana cowboys tucks their jeans into their boots......convenent place to stick the sheep's back legs! rimshot.......


We're trying to explain to those WY Sheep Herders that "Nay means Nay."


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 31, 2010)

Wyoming. Where men are men and sheep are nervous!!!! LOL


----------



## Illumination (Dec 31, 2010)

riddleme said:


> sounds like a plan, who else can come?


hmmmm....ok we be there....me n my lady....yes I am happily pussy whipped

So we can crash on the couch RM3? joking

So tell our drummer friend I am coming and you gonna show me how to mix my medium for the plants in his studio so we can show him how to as well and to give him something to rant about!! ROTFLMFAO!!!

Namaste'

and tell RMH I will meet him this time...no excuses


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 31, 2010)

You know my dispensary will be entering in the Cup. See yall there.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 31, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> You know my dispensary will be entering in the Cup. See yall there.



Well you know going to see you is a large part of why I want to go bro...and hell yeah go kick their ass lil bro...you can do it...grow them some shit that makes them hallucinate...that will cinch it...trust me...stand out from the crowd

Namaste'


----------



## riddleme (Jan 1, 2011)

May 2011 bring you all bountiful harvest 

New garden going good, rain will start once they dry out and then the competition feeding will start, got 3 more babies to upcan today which will complete this round. Have added a closeup pic of the GDP so you can see the interior branching, this plant has not been topped, in fact I am considering not topping most of them this round as this being the 1st time growing some of these strains I would like to see how they grow on thier own?

Have included a few pics of the tilders popcorn buds, both from the chamber and in re-veg you will notice the re-veg bud has a nanner and some foxtailing  (nanner more visible in closeup) and with these chamber buds I do believe I have tweaked the chamber to it's max ability, this new way of fermenting goes against pretty much everything we have all been told. I have decided against doing a book and instead will be putting the chamber (and other) info on a web site to be announced soon.

I want to thank both Lumy & Shrubs for the Tilders smoke reports it is nice to be able to share her with all of you in a way that is not just my opinion 

Enjoy the pics


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 1, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Is all I have to say !! I'm currently doing a reveg on some plants that are a year old, if you don't mind me asking whats the longest you have kept a plant from year to year doing reveg? I also use jacks my mom has used it for years thats about the only thing that any of our family uses for the garden, and MJ best of luck to. Peace


----------



## riddleme (Jan 1, 2011)

Barnsy73 said:


> Beautiful!!! Is all I have to say !! I'm currently doing a reveg on some plants that are a year old, if you don't mind me asking whats the longest you have kept a plant from year to year doing reveg? I also use jacks my mom has used it for years thats about the only thing that any of our family uses for the garden, and MJ best of luck to. Peace


Welcome, longest I have re-vegged is just one growing cycle. But I do plan to make one of these a mom  I am re-vegging so I can back cross my breeding project and while I am testing these new nutes I do gatta say Jack's is da shit


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 1, 2011)

looks great man! cant wait to get this party started


----------



## riddleme (Jan 2, 2011)

This Party has Started 

Some of the plants got thier first rain today (some are not ready) some got S-N-G & some got Jacks, the official race is between two Mango clones but since the packet makes 2 gallons of nutes I decided to use it on a few others as well which I will keep secret till the end (you are welcome to guess as we go) 

mixing the S-N-G was very simple, drop a packet (looks like a tea bag) into 2 gallons of water (I used brita water as always) and wait 15 minutes (I waited 30, cause I was doing other things) and yes I tested the PH it came out perfect without doing anything as advertised (very impressive) it looked like tea once it was ready.

Now we simply watch and see what happens


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 2, 2011)

I checked the website for the new fert you are trying and it looks promising to say the least I can not wait to see your results !! Seems the website is down now thinking about ordering some? I'll be watching Peace


----------



## riddleme (Jan 2, 2011)

Barnsy73 said:


> I checked the website for the new fert you are trying and it looks promising to say the least I can not wait to see your results !! Seems the website is down now thinking about ordering some? I'll be watching Peace


Fred (dudeoflife) is re-vamping the website, he is scribed to this thread so you might get a pm from him


----------



## Illumination (Jan 2, 2011)

Barnsy73 said:


> I checked the website for the new fert you are trying and it looks promising to say the least I can not wait to see your results !! Seems the website is down now thinking about ordering some? I'll be watching Peace


smoke'n'grow.com is up and running....just checked

Namaste'


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Riddleme ! Great thread as always . Your fairy dust is keif from the coffee grinder? I got a gallon sack of sugar leaves and was thinking the coffe grinder would be the best way to process it .
It would be great to meet some of you guys, I can make the Cannabis Cup no prob . Also throwing down a party next weekend for my birthday . We got a cabinet of liqour that needs to be cycled through and plenty of Organic smoke !


----------



## riddleme (Jan 2, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Hey Riddleme ! Great thread as always . Your fairy dust is keif from the coffee grinder? I got a gallon sack of sugar leaves and was thinking the coffe grinder would be the best way to process it .
> It would be great to meet some of you guys, I can make the Cannabis Cup no prob . Also throwing down a party next weekend for my birthday . We got a cabinet of liqour that needs to be cycled through and plenty of Organic smoke !


Farie dust is kief from coffee grinder,,,,yes  not sure it is the easiest way (takes me hours LOL) but it gets the job done

where is that party LOL


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah I,m figuring that out , it takes time.My trim had a little moisture in it seem to gum up somewhat but not too bad . Smoking some now to test it out .Party is at my place .Got a some close friends coming over , surly I'll bbq some meat of some sorts , just hang out eat some good food and enjoy some smoke .Most of us are into music and local bands (metal/rock n roll). I don't drink often but my birthday is an exception .


----------



## dudeoflife (Jan 2, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Fred (dudeoflife) is re-vamping the website, he is scribed to this thread so you might get a pm from him


Yessir!

I am remodeling and moving the site to a dedicated server, to improve load time. Things have also been a little wonky on this shared hosting plan, thus the need for a few immediate improvements.

Anyways, Riddle, I'm pleased as punch that you now see firsthand how easy this stuff is. I'm sure you'll be equally pleased with its effects, which will certainly be evident here in a few days. *fingers crossed*


----------



## djruiner (Jan 2, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> Yessir!
> 
> I am remodeling and moving the site to a dedicated server, to improve load time. Things have also been a little wonky on this shared hosting plan, thus the need for a few immediate improvements.
> 
> Anyways, Riddle, I'm pleased as punch that you now see firsthand how easy this stuff is. I'm sure you'll be equally pleased with its effects, which will certainly be evident here in a few days. *fingers crossed*


might just give this stuff a try
...and i know how it goes as it comes to remodeling a site...i change my layout and graphics on my site 2-3 times a year...takes forever to do so...but it requires a lot of graphics and design work since its a radio station....but i might just pick some of your stuff up and see how it goes...been using jacks for awhile now...always willing to go a new route


----------



## dudeoflife (Jan 2, 2011)

djruiner said:


> might just give this stuff a try
> ...and i know how it goes as it comes to remodeling a site...i change my layout and graphics on my site 2-3 times a year...takes forever to do so...but it requires a lot of graphics and design work since its a radio station....but i might just pick some of your stuff up and see how it goes...been using jacks for awhile now...always willing to go a new route


Nothing like a little variety! Thanks for the encouraging news.

And, yeah, whenever it comes to web design/development, add another 50% to the amount of time you expect to get the job done... I've got a really really good graphics guy in the queue, which will certainly be a huge help...now I just gotta find a way to get rid of these russian spammers that are suckin' up my bandwidth!


----------



## djruiner (Jan 3, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> Nothing like a little variety! Thanks for the encouraging news.
> 
> And, yeah, whenever it comes to web design/development, add another 50% to the amount of time you expect to get the job done... I've got a really really good graphics guy in the queue, which will certainly be a huge help...now I just gotta find a way to get rid of these russian spammers that are suckin' up my bandwidth!


you get those bastards too...wait till the ps3 repair team starts spamming you...i had to change it to where i have to approve any new member..just that alone can take 2-3 hours a day to do


----------



## dudeoflife (Jan 3, 2011)

djruiner said:


> you get those bastards too...wait till the ps3 repair team starts spamming you...i had to change it to where i have to approve any new member..just that alone can take 2-3 hours a day to do


Oooh don't jinx me. Still dealing with the "mini-chip-tuning" a-holes. Who are they?????

So, I blocked Russia and China (felt like I was playing a game of Risk), among a few other countries I know I'd never ship these here nutes to, removed open registration, and now I'm getting slammed with membership applications , lol. I feel your pain.

There is a solution, but I've been too lazy to do it: Install captcha and integrating it with a custom form, outside of the system registration system (drupal cms).

When I do actually do that, life should be a lot better, because I am about to launch a grow management system for my customers, and need to be able to scale easily. Hand picking registrants is FOR THE BIRDS. 

Have you tried Captcha?


----------



## djruiner (Jan 3, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> Oooh don't jinx me. Still dealing with the "mini-chip-tuning" a-holes. Who are they?????
> 
> So, I blocked Russia and China (felt like I was playing a game of Risk), among a few other countries I know I'd never ship these here nutes to, removed open registration, and now I'm getting slammed with membership applications , lol. I feel your pain.
> 
> ...


thought about using it...then i thought about how much i hate that captcha crap...half the time if i come across it...unless i really really need to fill it in..i move on...i wont put my members through the very same thing i hate to do...that and ive got a few mods there to help me and keep an eye on stuff...way too many things to handle on my own...so i got me some helpers


----------



## riddleme (Jan 4, 2011)

This race is on and I gotta say that I am very impressed with the SmokeNGrow nutes, first growth spurt is around 3 to 4 inches 

Am posting side by sides from last week and this morning, marked one of the pics with a J and an S so you can follow the race


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 4, 2011)

Real impressive !! What temps do you keep for your seedling at? They are looking great Happy Growing. Peace


----------



## riddleme (Jan 4, 2011)

Barnsy73 said:


> Real impressive !! What temps do you keep for your seedling at? They are looking great Happy Growing. Peace


right now, temps are lights on 81, lights off 72, but for popping seeds I do 90 to 95


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 4, 2011)

My seedling are 2 wks old and the temps are between 76 and 84-85 with lights on is that to hot ? I've kept them on 24hr lights going to 18/6 within wk. peace


----------



## riddleme (Jan 4, 2011)

Barnsy73 said:


> My seedling are 2 wks old and the temps are between 76 and 84-85 with lights on is that to hot ? I've kept them on 24hr lights going to 18/6 within wk. peace


Those temps are good as long as your humidity is dialed in to match


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thats the problem I have my veg area on top of my flower and its not getting the humidity it needs! My gauge goes to 20% and I believe its below that tried the wet towel and jar of water gonna have to get another humidifier I guess. Thanks for confirming that for me, there growing good but not what they should be doing ya know. Thanks Peace


----------



## riddleme (Jan 4, 2011)

Barnsy73 said:


> Thats the problem I have my veg area on top of my flower and its not getting the humidity it needs! My gauge goes to 20% and I believe its below that tried the wet towel and jar of water gonna have to get another humidifier I guess. Thanks for confirming that for me, there growing good but not what they should be doing ya know. Thanks Peace


I currently have 2 humidifiers running at either end of my basement, pumping 6 gallons a day into the air just to hit upper 40's


----------



## Illumination (Jan 4, 2011)

Barnsy73 said:


> Thats the problem I have my veg area on top of my flower and its not getting the humidity it needs! My gauge goes to 20% and I believe its below that tried the wet towel and jar of water gonna have to get another humidifier I guess. Thanks for confirming that for me, there growing good but not what they should be doing ya know. Thanks Peace


water in a crock pot....hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 4, 2011)

They have them mini humidifiers that run off 20oz water bottle but I want to make sure I don't have to put water in every 2 or 3 hours and I'm tight on room. Thanks for all the help guys don't know what I would do with out ya !!! Can't talk to anyone about it cause I'll be robbed or the cops !! Nice to b able to have this place !!! Peace


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 6, 2011)

5 gallon bucket of water with an aquirium heater works pretty good for humidity .


----------



## bigman4270 (Jan 6, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> 5 gallon bucket of water with an aquarium heater works pretty good for humidity .


Now thats one I have not heard of. Is it a noticeable increase? Bought one of those room humidifiers and it still sitting at 20% in the flower area and 30 in the veg cab. Damn dry weather!

Peace

Big


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 6, 2011)

I use a large swamp cooler for humidity in my veg at the warehouse.

Serves as an intake, cools and humidifies while it does.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 6, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> Now thats one I have not heard of. Is it a noticeable increase? Bought one of those room humidifiers and it still sitting at 20% in the flower area and 30 in the veg cab. Damn dry weather!
> 
> Peace
> 
> Big



Low humidity is da bomb for flower....more triches no mold...sux for veg unless you like em small and tight then helps...beli3ve me in the mountains of NM above 6500 ft high desert there is NO humidity...lol

Namaste'


----------



## bigman4270 (Jan 6, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Low humidity is da bomb for flower....more triches no mold...sux for veg unless you like em small and tight then helps...beli3ve me in the mountains of NM above 6500 ft high desert there is NO humidity...lol
> 
> Namaste'


Ya know I thought that to but I see were Shrubs keeps his at 45-50 for bloom and Riddle is trying to get his up with two humidifiers so I am kinda scratching my head about this now. I don't worry about mold because of air movement from my cab.


----------



## riddleme (Jan 6, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> Ya know I thought that to but I see were Shrubs keeps his at 45-50 for bloom and Riddle is trying to get his up with two humidifiers so I am kinda scratching my head about this now. I don't worry about mold because of air movement from my cab.


I'm all veg at the moment, don't worry bout low RH as much in flower, I like it in the 30's


----------



## bigman4270 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats right, don't know what I was thinking!lol Not really worried though, just Would like to get the cab up.


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 6, 2011)

My flower cab is staying around 20-25 seems to be perfect the last few times, I just built a veg chamber and I have tried everything won't get up to even 25 what would cause that ?? leak in cab maybe? any suggestions please?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 6, 2011)

Barnsy73 said:


> My flower cab is staying around 20-25 seems to be perfect the last few times, I just built a veg chamber and I have tried everything won't get up to even 25 what would cause that ?? leak in cab maybe? any suggestions please?


what is the RH outside the cab?


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 6, 2011)

Its around 25 or 30 thats why isn't it !!! Wow I didn't think of that maybe put my big one in the room my cab is in ?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 6, 2011)

Barnsy73 said:


> Its around 25 or 30 thats why isn't it !!! Wow I didn't think of that maybe put my big one in the room my cab is in ?


raise the RH in the room and the cab will raise as well


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Riddle tried to give ya rep they won't let I'll catch up many thanks to all in this thread Peace


----------



## riddleme (Jan 6, 2011)

Barnsy73 said:


> Thanks Riddle tried to give ya rep they won't let I'll catch up many thanks to all in this thread Peace


Rep is over rated 

Your Welcome


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 6, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Rep is over rated
> 
> Your Welcome


I hear ya just being able to learn about this wonderful plant is reward enough for me and being able to talk about growing, Have a big storm on the way have to get my stuff prepared in case the electric goes out!! I live in the sticks kinda nice until ya wanna go to hydro shop 2 hours away sucks.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 7, 2011)

riddleme said:


> raise the RH in the room and the cab will raise as well





Barnsy73 said:


> Thanks Riddle tried to give ya rep they won't let I'll catch up many thanks to all in this thread Peace


Riddle is right on. Concentrate on tuning the enviroment you cab is within, the 'lungroom'. Get the larger thermomass controlled and you grow tent/cab will follow. You will have much smaller and more controlled variations in interior climate.


----------



## riddleme (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey everyone you should read this post

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/369616-if-your-about-cure-then.html

very close to what I do


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 7, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Hey everyone you should read this post
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/369616-if-your-about-cure-then.html
> 
> very close to what I do


Great info to be had. Although I have to respectfully disagree with many of his methods.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 7, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Great info to be had. Although I have to respectfully disagree with many of his methods.


Thats the best part of being absolutely right or completely wrong. No such thing. Just lots of in between too share....


----------



## riddleme (Jan 7, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Great info to be had. Although I have to respectfully disagree with many of his methods.


I don't monitor humidity in the jars, but I know others do, I go by feel 
I don't agree with the higher humidity points, I stay under 60%

I do agree with jarring em while stems bend and exterior of bud slightly crispy, waiting till stems snap is a huge mistake
and I never have a set time for taking then out of the jars or burping them, once again I go by feel

if they stay sticky your doing it right


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 7, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> Now thats one I have not heard of. Is it a noticeable increase? Bought one of those room humidifiers and it still sitting at 20% in the flower area and 30 in the veg cab. Damn dry weather!
> 
> Peace
> 
> Big


It works in a cabinet or small space . It raises my RH 5-8 points . It doubles as a heater too , a bucket of 85 degree water warms the air some and u can squeeze it in close to your pots to help keep soil temp up .


----------



## Illumination (Jan 7, 2011)

riddleme said:


> I don't monitor humidity in the jars, but I know others do, I go by feel
> I don't agree with the higher humidity points, I stay under 60%
> 
> I do agree with jarring em while stems bend and exterior of bud slightly crispy, waiting till stems snap is a huge mistake
> ...


uhhh yep....I like 65-62 long as possible in jars as it stated...I also 70 F and 55% hang dry phase one for bout 6 days...both again also depend upon feel and...ahem... sampling!

namaste'


----------



## bigman4270 (Jan 7, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> It works in a cabinet or small space . It raises my RH 5-8 points . It doubles as a heater too , a bucket of 85 degree water warms the air some and u can squeeze it in close to your pots to help keep soil temp up .


Right on brother, thanks for the reply!

Peace

Big


----------



## riddleme (Jan 8, 2011)

Been 6 days since rain, gonna rain on some of em again today, some are yonger and not ready 

very impressed with the Smoke N Grow, it is hangin in with the Jack's very nicely 

they are also likin the little myco critters 

But the coolest thing for me on this round is the way that damn GDP grows, most amazin plant I have ever grown, took several pics for ya. please note I have not topped it, it just grows like this very tight nodes, lots of branches, even canopy and nice interior spacing (as if it is LST'ing itself, simply incredible plant !!!

I did top the Mind Bender and Crystal Limit at the 5th node


----------



## gumball (Jan 8, 2011)

they look great riddleme!! I have been meaning to ask how many times have them fans got wet being there in the center?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 8, 2011)

gumball said:


> they look great riddleme!! I have been meaning to ask how many times have them fans got wet being there in the center?


several times LOL


----------



## gumball (Jan 8, 2011)

them's some tough fans brother  i'm sure you take safety precautions so you dont zap anything. although i can see you trying to zap the plants, ya know, as an experiment!!!


----------



## riddleme (Jan 8, 2011)

gumball said:


> them's some tough fans brother  i'm sure you take safety precautions so you dont zap anything. although i can see you trying to zap the plants, ya know, as an experiment!!!


Electro Shock Bud Enhancement, I like it


----------



## gumball (Jan 8, 2011)

you may have to play them some soothing music in the background, to enhance the mood


----------



## Illumination (Jan 8, 2011)

and then you tie 'dem bitches up...and and you beat 'em....and then u cut 'em....yeah then shock 'em again...real good like you know...and then and then.....

sorry got all excited and caught up in the moment again...

Namaste'

ps-plants looking awesome...want some gdp seeds too...lol


----------



## gumball (Jan 8, 2011)

im sure he will have to tie them bitches up, to the rafters!!!


----------



## riddleme (Jan 9, 2011)

well so much for the Chiefs 

Lumy, I feel your pain


----------



## Illumination (Jan 9, 2011)

ok so lets smoke and be merry now that we dont have to sweat football 'til next year.....


Namaste' my brother


----------



## bigman4270 (Jan 9, 2011)

Illumination said:


> ok so lets smoke and be merry now that we dont have to sweat football 'til next year.....
> 
> 
> Namaste' my brother


I'm way ahead of both of ya! lol


----------



## embry928 (Jan 9, 2011)

i live here ill go for sure


riddleme said:


> sounds like a plan, who else can come?


----------



## embry928 (Jan 9, 2011)

i need a chamber bad how long until we can see the plans on the new site


riddleme said:


> May 2011 bring you all bountiful harvest
> 
> New garden going good, rain will start once they dry out and then the competition feeding will start, got 3 more babies to upcan today which will complete this round. Have added a closeup pic of the GDP so you can see the interior branching, this plant has not been topped, in fact I am considering not topping most of them this round as this being the 1st time growing some of these strains I would like to see how they grow on thier own?
> 
> ...


----------



## riddleme (Jan 10, 2011)

embry928 said:


> i need a chamber bad how long until we can see the plans on the new site


shooting for a launch in Feb, but still up in the air at the moment


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking great!! I love to see the development of the plants there the growth is amazing. Cannot wait to see them all mature!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking great RM3
Daniels


----------



## riddleme (Jan 11, 2011)

well here they are again as we start day 3 from the last rain, they responded wonderfully, I also topped another one (5th node, my preference) I know that in terms of the competition we all care more bout how they do in flower  from a veg point of view it is very obvious that Smoke N Grow and Jack's are very comparable growth spurts very similar, no burn and lookin healthy. So, I have to say that for a new grower these Smoke N Grow nutes would be the shit simply for ease of use !!!! 

I took some pics of the topped plants, I took another of the absolutely incredible internal structure of the GDP, I truely wish they all grew like this and I have a feeling I will be growing this strain for awhile 

Also I ventured into the forum to answer a few questions, once again I noticed the huge amount of bad info being given. Was so good to see a few familiar folks giving out great advice (you know who you are) I find that I am just not in the mood to argue with folks much anymore, I have become more content on new growers finding me and I thank those of you that steer them here 

Enjoy the pics as always

PS I think I mentioned that I had given the old round light/CFL that I used in the Goin Loco grow to one of my patients to learn how to grow his first plant, he is close to harvest now, has done an incredible job and is gonna be sharing pics soon. His plant is the one Stepchild clone that I got to take back in the Balls grow,,,,so something to look forward to


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 11, 2011)

everythings lookin real good! def. have gone thru a spurt! and that branch structure on that GDP is just insane! cant wait to see some buds!


----------



## gumball (Jan 11, 2011)

thats some crazy nodage on pic 10!! great work. isnt growing above the 5th or 6th node suppose to give more than 6 colas, well if done right?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 11, 2011)

gumball said:


> thats some crazy nodage on pic 10!! great work. isnt growing above the 5th or 6th node suppose to give more than 6 colas, well if done right?


Should get 10 if done right and makes nice little bushes on indica dom's


----------



## riddleme (Jan 11, 2011)

also like to point out for those that remember the discussion that Dave & I had about the stretch in Balls grow being either from the IR or the CMH and my saying that it was simply the pheno's of the strains, that this GDP growth now proves


----------



## dudeoflife (Jan 11, 2011)

riddleme said:


> well here they are again as we start day 3 from the last rain, they responded wonderfully, I also topped another one (5th node, my preference) I know that in terms of the competition we all care more bout how they do in flower  from a veg point of view it is very obvious that Smoke N Grow and Jack's are very comparable growth spurts very similar, no burn and lookin healthy. So, I have to say that for a new grower these Smoke N Grow nutes would be the shit simply for ease of use !!!!
> 
> I took some pics of the topped plants, I took another of the absolutely incredible internal structure of the GDP, I truely wish they all grew like this and I have a feeling I will be growing this strain for awhile
> 
> ...


Looking good!

I see the other brand is catching up a bit, which is ok in my book. After all, my big claim is ease of use. Any outperforming on my part is gravy.

However, I think I have aces in the hole with this here flowering recipe. We shall see!

Keep up the great work-- your demo is spot on!


----------



## riddleme (Jan 11, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> Looking good!
> 
> *I see the other brand is catching up a bit*, which is ok in my book. After all, my big claim is ease of use. Any outperforming on my part is gravy.
> 
> ...


wasn't ready to point that out just yet, but yeah I did pick the smallest of the Mango clones to give the Jack's to on purpose because of my experience with Jack's  and yes it has just about caught up 

but why I pointed out it is flowering that matters most to us


----------



## riddleme (Jan 13, 2011)

Plants got thier 3rd rain this morning, have gone from 6 days inbetween to 4 this is a good thing 

Started the defoil experiment on one of the STP's (pics later) 

and for those of you planning to visit the Colorado Cannabis Cup (put on by High Times) here is the info
http://medcancup.com/


----------



## Allister (Jan 13, 2011)

Dudeoflife, I am a first time grower here. I was reading in one of the first posts on this thread that your nutes will auto PH. I have some really crappy tap water and was planning on using RO instead. Will I still need to add some Calmag to the mix when using your brand of nutes or is this something that is in the mix and not needed to be worried about? I am really interested in trying some of your products just because of the ease of use. I swear that while reading on here I have found so many different mixes and nutes used by so many different people that it has made my head start to spin.... well that and the fact that I am baking while I am reading!  Thoughts and advice all happily accepted!


----------



## Allister (Jan 13, 2011)

Great thread RM! I am really digging all of the side by side stuff that people are doing here. Really shows you what is real and what is just stoner talk in the whole growing realm. I just finished watching the side by side grow that Jawbrodt did with MG vs. FFOG. I have to admit that I was not really prepared for the results in that one! Needless to say, I am subbed and will be closely watching what transpires here. Hope to have a chance to get to know many of you better and to one and all.... Happy Growing!!


----------



## riddleme (Jan 13, 2011)

Allister said:


> Great thread RM! I am really digging all of the side by side stuff that people are doing here. Really shows you what is real and what is just stoner talk in the whole growing realm. I just finished watching the side by side grow that Jawbrodt did with MG vs. FFOG. I have to admit that I was not really prepared for the results in that one! Needless to say, I am subbed and will be closely watching what transpires here. Hope to have a chance to get to know many of you better and to one and all.... Happy Growing!!


Welcome glad to have ya hangin out


----------



## tje22 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, Great grow riddle. + rep. I am also currently testing out a new nute, Soil and flower tabs from nirvana. So far so good. I was planning on ordering the three main fox farm nutes for my next grow but these smoke and grow nutes sound nice. I guess ill just see how they work. good luck

Subb'd


----------



## riddleme (Jan 13, 2011)

tje22 said:


> Hey everyone, Great grow riddle. + rep. I am also currently testing out a new nute, Soil and flower tabs from nirvana. So far so good. I was planning on ordering the three main fox farm nutes for my next grow but these smoke and grow nutes sound nice. I guess ill just see how they work. good luck
> 
> Subb'd


Welcome, yeah so far I'm really likin em


----------



## tje22 (Jan 13, 2011)

So I just went to the smoke and grow website. I noticed he has packets all of the way to the 8th week of flowering. Is there no flush required with these?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 13, 2011)

tje22 said:


> So I just went to the smoke and grow website. I noticed he has packets all of the way to the 8th week of flowering. Is there no flush required with these?


I flush every time I water, and do not believe in the flush at the end, I feed till harvest and it has been discussed in my threads many times
the desire to flush at the end is totally up to the grower really has nothing to do with the nutes


----------



## tje22 (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh ok thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 13, 2011)

tje22 said:


> So I just went to the smoke and grow website. I noticed he has packets all of the way to the 8th week of flowering. Is there no flush required with these?


no flush required on any nutes...bs waste of time...very few if any finish in 8 weeks 8 x 7 = 56 days....most I have found tend to be 70-80 days

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Jan 13, 2011)

riddleme said:


> I flush every time I water, and do not believe in the flush at the end, I feed till harvest and it has been discussed in my threads many times
> the desire to flush at the end is totally up to the grower really has nothing to do with the nutes


getting pretty fast there ol' man...lol

Namaste'


----------



## tje22 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys + rep


----------



## riddleme (Jan 13, 2011)

tje22 said:


> Oh ok thanks for clarifying.


if you read my threads, you'll see that myself and many others drown our plants in the end and it only takes 2 to 4 hours for the plant to move nothing but water to the top of the plant thru normal processes


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 13, 2011)

I've been reading tons of stuff that you (riddleme) have written about "making it rain" over the last few hours. I went 12/12 on Dec. 1st and I water twice a week. I'm using MG soil (I know you hate it, sorry) and I always use RO water but to make it rain I need way more water than I'm willing to purchase so should I just put my 5 gallon buckets in the shower and flood 'em that way? Is it okay to use strait, unfiltered tap water? Will this be beneficial to my girls? Sorry for just jumping n2 ur thread.


----------



## riddleme (Jan 13, 2011)

I have just put em in the shower, but that was to wash them (remove dust & such) 
to make it rain you need to ph the water down, it is ok to use tap water to start with (ph'd of course) then finish with a gallon of RO which will push most of the stuff in your tap water out,,,,I have done this 
I currently run my tap water thru a brita filter
and ok to post inmy threads, everyone does


----------



## Illumination (Jan 13, 2011)

masscom25 said:


> I've been reading tons of stuff that you (riddleme) have written about "making it rain" over the last few hours. I went 12/12 on Dec. 1st and I water twice a week. I'm using MG soil (I know you hate it, sorry) and I always use RO water but to make it rain I need way more water than I'm willing to purchase so should I just put my 5 gallon buckets in the shower and flood 'em that way? Is it okay to use strait, unfiltered tap water? Will this be beneficial to my girls? Sorry for just jumping n2 ur thread.


nice...but where's the leaves??

Namaste'


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 13, 2011)

Illumination said:


> nice...but where's the leaves??
> 
> Namaste'


Can you explain more? This is grow #4 for me and my first time with the digi 1000watter and also my first time using name brand seeds I purchased from The Attitude. I'm like a sponge trying to soak up all the info I can as I go along. Each grow continues to progressively get better than the last.


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 13, 2011)

Also, what is u guys take on using flushing products?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 13, 2011)

masscom25 said:


> Also, what is u guys take on using flushing products?


waste of time & money


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 13, 2011)

Also riddleme, I can't find a link to ur grow thread of Matilda. You speak of her in ur "calling all noobs" thread but how do I find Matildas grow journal/ thread?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 13, 2011)

masscom25 said:


> Also riddleme, I can't find a link to ur grow thread of Matilda. You speak of her in ur "calling all noobs" thread but how do I find Matildas grow journal/ thread?


Goin Loco link in my sig

also you can go to my profile page (click on my name above avatar) there you can click all threads started by Riddle for your flush question you should read Wow Riddle has a question


----------



## Illumination (Jan 13, 2011)

masscom25 said:


> Can you explain more? This is grow #4 for me and my first time with the digi 1000watter and also my first time using name brand seeds I purchased from The Attitude. I'm like a sponge trying to soak up all the info I can as I go along. Each grow continues to progressively get better than the last.



buds look absolutely outstanding...was just wondering where all the leaves went? What happened to the leaves that obviously used to be there

Namaste"


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 13, 2011)

I burnt them weeks ago and lost some leaves then. In all of my grows my fan leaves always yellow and die off when I'm this far in flowering. I figured it was natural cause the plants diing at the end of its flowering phase, right? Please teach me cause i'm always seeking to be better at this. Should that not be happening with my leaves? The buds have plenty of resin and smell great for whatever thats worth. I watered today with pure RO water. The burn weeks ago wasn't bad and I've been flushing to prevent build-ups. I've made sure they don't get burned again.


----------



## riddleme (Jan 13, 2011)

masscom25 said:


> I burnt them weeks ago and lost some leaves then. In all of my grows my fan leaves always yellow and die off when I'm this far in flowering. I figured it was natural cause the plants diing at the end of its flowering phase, right? Please teach me cause i'm always seeking to be better at this. Should that not be happening with my leaves? The buds have plenty of resin and smell great for whatever thats worth. I watered today with pure RO water. The burn weeks ago wasn't bad and I've been flushing to prevent build-ups. I've made sure they don't get burned again.


the healthier your leaves the bigger your buds, it is that simple. 2 most important things to do as a grower are keep the root system and leaves heathy & happy


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 13, 2011)

Here are pics with the big lights off. I just took these. Thank you guys for your help! +rep!


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 13, 2011)

I get caught up in reading u guys threads and the next thing you know hours have gone by. Yall are a fountain of information.


----------



## riddleme (Jan 13, 2011)

masscom25 said:


> I get caught up in reading u guys threads and the next thing you know hours have gone by. Yall are a fountain of information.


We try


----------



## Illumination (Jan 13, 2011)

riddleme said:


> the healthier your leaves the bigger your buds, it is that simple. 2 most important things to do as a grower are keep the root system and leaves heathy & happy


the leaves are the windows to the plants soul...the greener the more the better...always

namaste'


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 13, 2011)

Illumination said:


> the leaves are the windows to the plants soul...the greener the more the better...always
> 
> namaste'


What can I do better at this point? How do they look in the pics? Bad, okay, good?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 13, 2011)

masscom25 said:


> What can I do better at this point? How do they look in the pics? Bad, okay, good?


they look ok, but yes they could be better, all buds are a thing of beauty to all of us and your buds are pretty  but your leaves are dying and look unhappy, keep reading, come back and ask questions (or pm me, lots of folks do) every one that hangs out in my threads will help you if you need it, just keep reading and soon you'll have a deeper understanding of the plant and no longer be confused about all the silly myths. the big thing is to learn to read the plant, learn to listen to it, it will tell you things once you understand it and once that happens it only gets really great


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 13, 2011)

riddleme said:


> they look ok, but yes they could be better, all buds are a thing of beauty to all of us and your buds are pretty  but your leaves are dying and look unhappy, keep reading, come back and ask questions (or pm me, lots of folks do) every one that hangs out in my threads will help you if you need it, just keep reading and soon you'll have a deeper understanding of the plant and no longer be confused about all the silly myths. the big thing is to learn to read the plant, learn to listen to it, it will tell you things once you understand it and once that happens it only gets really great


dont think u coulda said that any betta!


----------



## blower (Jan 14, 2011)

Go riddle. I think jaks will rock this no doubt. In the end it will be the most sugary and dense nugs


----------



## djruiner (Jan 14, 2011)

masscom25 said:


> What can I do better at this point? How do they look in the pics? Bad, okay, good?


everyone had a few issues here and there when they first start growing...as did i...soon as my plants started flowering ahlf the leaves would turn yellow...its part of the learning curve...after a few grows under your belt and you start learning to read them...and find a strain and trait that works well for you things will get easier and your grows will look better...like in my case i found that i grow indicas better then sativas...dont know why..just seems i have more luck with indicas


----------



## riddleme (Jan 15, 2011)

this movie is a must watch,,,,
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=ZNBDEDD2


----------



## riddleme (Jan 15, 2011)

Well yes we had another growth spurt, Mangos are now at 15 inches, I am going to flip them next weekend so we are close to the good part of this show starting.

The re-veggin has started I have included a pic of the deformed single leaves that start this which is normal, once this has begun regular leaves usually form within a week and once that happens the plant grows really fast due to the larger root system

I have also included a pic of my mutant runt only an inch tall this plant is 4 weeks old, I decided to nurture it and grow it out to see if has any properties to add to my breeding project, speaking of that after watching the movie I post a link to where they ask breeders to add the CBD's back into thier projects (which included thai) I am now happy that I started with the NL #1 thai/afgani landrace cross.

Also note I have rearranged the garden due to taller plants shading smaller plants the SNG mango is now in the lower righthand corner, the jacks mango is still in the same spot (unmoved) 

And you will see the little STP that I defoiled gotta say so far the branch structure on this plant is twice as big as the other STP that is the same age and still has all it's leaves, I estimate that doing this will add at least one to two more weeks of veg time but am very interested in seeing how the plant is responding, I may actually use this instead of topping,,,,we shall see 

One other tibbit to share, with the bitter cold snap we just went thru I have been fighting low humidity, I told you I had 2 humidifiers running, I then had an idea to use an extra deep fat fryer that I had, it has adjustable temp setting so I was able to adjust it to cycle right at boiling point and put it in front of a fan (it only cost $19 at walmart) and it raised the RH 14 points in just an hour. Another thing I have noticed because I am doing several strains is that a few of the strains are reacting differently to the increased RH (I know, I know I said we should stick to one strain at a time, this observation is yet another reason to do so) a warning for anyone that might use this method to increase RH, ya gotta keep a close eye on it 

Enjoy the pics


----------



## tje22 (Jan 15, 2011)

There lookin nice man. So your liking the sng so far? I think I'm going to order it.


----------



## riddleme (Jan 15, 2011)

tje22 said:


> There lookin nice man. So your liking the sng so far? I think I'm going to order it.


yes I am and I think you will too  in fact out of these 12 plants only 4 are getting Jack's


----------



## tje22 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm having a hard time telling wich plant is wich, could you explain? Sorry if I missed something


----------



## riddleme (Jan 15, 2011)

tje22 said:


> I'm having a hard time telling wich plant is wich, could you explain? Sorry if I missed something


actually I have only pointed out the 2 that are in the growoff, I left all others for folks to guess


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice Update , your plants are looking great as always . I take it your diggin the SNG . It will be interesting to guess which 4 are on the Jacks nutrient !


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 15, 2011)

lookin good riddle! they def. growin fast


----------



## gumball (Jan 16, 2011)

yes, very nice. i had a runt, stayed with one screwy reveg looking leaf for over a month. I originally found its tap root in a discarded starter cup, said lets see if it takes. i knocked its 16 oz pot over, twice i think. now it is the largest in my garden and grows faster than the rest!!!

cant wait to finish the video, it started out pretty good. thanks for the link


----------



## dudeoflife (Jan 16, 2011)

Allister said:


> Dudeoflife, I am a first time grower here. I was reading in one of the first posts on this thread that your nutes will auto PH. I have some really crappy tap water and was planning on using RO instead. Will I still need to add some Calmag to the mix when using your brand of nutes or is this something that is in the mix and not needed to be worried about? I am really interested in trying some of your products just because of the ease of use. I swear that while reading on here I have found so many different mixes and nutes used by so many different people that it has made my head start to spin.... well that and the fact that I am baking while I am reading!  Thoughts and advice all happily accepted!


Missed this one...

Hey Allister-

If you want to keep it simple, you can use the 2-1-3 Grow as the base, and N-Factory as your flowering additive. 2-1-3 by itself has enough MG for coir and N-factory has plenty of it, too. 

If your tap water is crappy, you can mix 1 part your tap to 3-4 parts distilled, and use the above regimen.


----------



## dudeoflife (Jan 16, 2011)

riddleme said:


> yes I am and I think you will too  in fact out of these 12 plants only 4 are getting Jack's



Now you've got me guessing!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 19, 2011)

yours looking great of course...lol

Namaste'


----------



## riddleme (Jan 22, 2011)

Saturday update commin (though late) busy day in the garden


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 22, 2011)

*Staying tuned ***


----------



## riddleme (Jan 22, 2011)

Flipped them to flower today, also made it rain and fed em. the mangos are seeing some issues, all 3 are showing a cal/mag def as well as an N def, since it is only showing in the mangos I figure it is strain related but took a pic so you could see. The SmokeNgrow plants got the 2-1-3 packets today (they have been gettin the week 2 grow up to now) and I added some epsom tea to the Jacks plant.

The 3 stepchilds were not ready to flower so they moved in with the re-veggers which are doing very nice (4 of the 5 took) and took a few pics of the defoil experiment, as I said earlier I really like what is happening with this. One pic shows the side by side, same strain, same age, one defoiled, one not as you can see they are the same size (hieght) but the branch developement on the defoiled plant is much nicer as you can see a bottom branch has grown up to the canopy making for 2 dominant colas (so far) I removed some more leaves this morning (it makes em pretty fast) if this works out I will most likely start doing this instead of topping as I really like how the plant is responding so far 

gonna pull some clones tomorrow and we wait for buds


----------



## gumball (Jan 22, 2011)

looking great as always


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 22, 2011)

I got my guess in for the 4 on the Jacks ! I just have to read back to figure out which 4 those are now . Those are looking really good , I,m seeing some huge fan leaves . MMM thats strange about the Mango's , I,m sure your looking into it . As always Impressed !+rep if I could !


----------



## riddleme (Jan 22, 2011)

lovin your new hulk o licious avatar


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 22, 2011)

riddleme said:


> lovin your new hulk o licious avatar


Thanks ,when looking back for my posts in threads it makes it pretty darn easy to find when scrolling through pages .


----------



## bigman4270 (Jan 22, 2011)

Dude, that avi rocks! It really is hulk o licious. lol 

Plants looking great riddle and I love the re-veges. My Isis and PR re-veges blew the hell up and are going to be better than the first round. I took clones from both and will definitely use 1 of each as mom's. 

Peace

Big


----------



## riddleme (Jan 22, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> Dude, that avi rocks! It really is hulk o licious. lol
> 
> Plants looking great riddle and I love the re-veges. My Isis and PR re-veges blew the hell up and are going to be better than the first round. I took clones from both and will definitely use 1 of each as mom's.
> 
> ...


Yeah ya gotta love re-veggers  these are all Tilders so yeppers gonna keep a mom


----------



## dudeoflife (Jan 23, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Thanks ,when looking back for my posts in threads it makes it pretty darn easy to find when scrolling through pages .


Very very easy!


----------



## dudeoflife (Jan 23, 2011)

We should see some serious improvements after the application of the 2-1-3 Grow. It has a much more favorable CA to MG ratio than the week 2: Grow. 

It is apparent that Week 2 delivered after its first couple applications, but leveled off thereafter... 

In hindsight, I shoulda sent you some more 2-1-3's! We shall see.


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 23, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> Very very easy!


Hey quick question and i apologize if I missed it .Does Smoke N Grow have a Organic formula ?


----------



## Illumination (Jan 23, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Hey quick question and i apologize if I missed it .Does Smoke N Grow have a Organic formula ?


From what I know it is a combination of chems and organic

Namaste'


----------



## lonestand (Jan 23, 2011)

amazing work here riddle, ill be watching and learning!


----------



## riddleme (Jan 24, 2011)

lonestand said:


> amazing work here riddle, ill be watching and learning!


thankyou and welcome to the thread


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 24, 2011)

Illumination said:


> From what I know it is a combination of chems and organic
> 
> Namaste'


Thats what I thought . I'm just about ready to ditch Organics and make the switch to soiless. I want total control .


----------



## riddleme (Jan 24, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Thats what I thought . I'm just about ready to ditch Organics and make the switch to soiless. I want total control .


Welcome to my world


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 24, 2011)

*Did some reading up on your strains RM3 . I cant wait to see that Crystal Limit flower ! Trying to decide on some good strains to go with when I switch over to the dark side ! Mabey something easy NL 5 mabey ?*


----------



## riddleme (Jan 24, 2011)

I have picked all my strains with my breeding project in mind but agree that NL #5 would be a good strain to grow


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 24, 2011)

* Right on ! It will be nice to see what wonderful beans you can produce . Shall be interesting . Hey Sunshine answered my prayers or somthing , because now I,m seeing new half size bales of Sunshine Mix #5 will be switching soon , just got to finish out the rest of my plants that are sitting in Happy Frog . My current gurls are exploding at day 16 . I,m excited***


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 24, 2011)

lookin good riddle~!


----------



## lonestand (Jan 24, 2011)

hey riddle is northern lights your fav strain? you seem to like working with it. Ive heard lots of good things about it, thats why I'm using it in my Hawaiian Surprise strain. I find NL to be a great uplifting buzz.


----------



## riddleme (Jan 24, 2011)

lonestand said:


> hey riddle is northern lights your fav strain? you seem to like working with it. Ive heard lots of good things about it, thats why I'm using it in my Hawaiian Surprise strain. I find NL to be a great uplifting buzz.


my fav strain is the one I call Tilders, which is a NL Special, I grew the NL #1 because of my breedin project, I wanted a good foundation of solid old school genetics to begin with. My hope is to someday soon be growin only my own strains


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 24, 2011)

riddleme said:


> my fav strain is the one I call Tilders, which is a NL Special, I grew the NL #1 because of my breedin project, I wanted a good foundation of solid old school genetics to begin with. My hope is to someday soon be growin only my own strains


Hey riddleme, I grew some Northern Lights from dispensary bagseed in the begining and foolishly discontinued that strain. Could you recommend a good place to get that unbeleivable strain in seed?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 24, 2011)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Hey riddleme, I grew some Northern Lights from dispensary bagseed in the begining and foolishly discontinued that strain. Could you recommend a good place to get that unbeleivable strain in seed?


depends on which one it was? there are a lot of them, most popular is NL #5
attitude carries most of em
I am interested in the new NL Blue


----------



## riddleme (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey a few weeks back I told you that one of my patients was going to post pics of a stepchild he grew using my old round tilders light

here they are
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers-28.html#post5228671

for a first grow he did a hell of a job


----------



## lonestand (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey riddle do you think your going to go with the smoke and grow nutes from now on?



Ive been seeing really cold temps lately some -30s outside and pretty much always below zero wind chills. I live on the canadian border 

needless to say inside temps are running as low as 56 at night, so i added a heater on a timer to run 4 times a day. Temps are staying around 80 now and droping into the 70s at night. Wow the plants in my flowering room have all perked up and started growing noticeably every day. Still holding around 30-40% humidity, i do wonder if i should try to jack up the humidity too??


----------



## riddleme (Jan 27, 2011)

lonestand said:


> Hey riddle do you think your going to go with the smoke and grow nutes from now on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30 ~ 40 ok for flowering, no need to change 50 ~ 60 would be better for veg  temp of 80 is ok 78 would be better and less than a 10 point drop with lights off is a good thing 

true test on the SnG nutes will be how they flower but I like em in veg so far and they are damn easy to use


----------



## lonestand (Jan 27, 2011)

so is 78 the point where weed plants just operate perfectly? chemicals and all


----------



## riddleme (Jan 27, 2011)

lonestand said:


> so is 78 the point where weed plants just operate perfectly? chemicals and all


it is a very happy place for em


----------



## riddleme (Jan 29, 2011)

Well sex starting to show, got 2 boys woo hoo I'm stoked as they are good lookin dudes gonna be some nice crosses. the Crystal Limit is a boy and one of the Mind Benders, I put the MB girl back in veg so she could get a bit bigger. Still waitin on the Tilders X #1 and the GDP from seed to show?

The Mangos are still showing the Cal/Mag def but it is gettin better and I have to say the Smoke N Grow girls are gettin better faster so the Cal/Mag boost in the 2-1-3 formula is working better at the moment, Gonna give em some N-Factory today 

Prolly pull some clones this weekend, I'll post pics once I do

All the Mangos are now on the left, the Jacks is the one furthest toward the back


----------



## lonestand (Jan 29, 2011)

nice looken internodes


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 29, 2011)

damn man lovin pic 5 what is that?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 29, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> damn man lovin pic 5 what is that?


GDP from seed  same one with the pencil


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 29, 2011)

damn man did she def looks sexy!


----------



## riddleme (Jan 29, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> damn man did she def looks sexy!


yeppers she is a sweetheart for sure!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 30, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Well sex starting to show, got 2 boys woo hoo I'm stoked as they are good lookin dudes gonna be some nice crosses. the Crystal Limit is a boy and one of the Mind Benders, I put the MB girl back in veg so she could get a bit bigger. Still waitin on the Tilders X #1 and the GDP from seed to show?
> 
> The Mangos are still showing the Cal/Mag def but it is gettin better and I have to say the Smoke N Grow girls are gettin better faster so the Cal/Mag boost in the 2-1-3 formula is working better at the moment, Gonna give em some N-Factory today
> 
> ...


Looking good bro...What strains are the outer really leggy ones?? Looking sat like and making me go huh?? LOL!!

Namaste'


----------



## riddleme (Jan 30, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Looking good bro...What strains are the outer really leggy ones?? Looking sat like and making me go huh?? LOL!!
> 
> Namaste'


Those would be the Mangos, which I will be crossing with the Mind Benders so yeah gonna be a sativa dom head trip in the end


----------



## gumball (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful healthy growth


----------



## bigman4270 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mind Bending Mango's, sounds delicious! Things looking well as always brother. 

Peace

Big


----------



## lonestand (Jan 30, 2011)

> Those would be the Mangos, which I will be crossing with the Mind Benders so yeah gonna be a sativa dom head trip in the end


 

That sounds like it will be a good uplifting buzz


----------



## riddleme (Jan 30, 2011)

lonestand said:


> That sounds like it will be a good uplifting buzz


well won't know till bout the end of summer but it is fun decidin which way to cross em


----------



## riddleme (Feb 1, 2011)

Check this out 

https://www.rollitup.org/colorado-patients/384869-whose-got-best-ganga-colorado-2.html#post5252210


----------



## kingofqueen (Feb 1, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Check this out
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/colorado-patients/384869-whose-got-best-ganga-colorado-2.html#post5252210


Very very nice ! I need those !


----------



## riddleme (Feb 1, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Very very nice ! I need those !


Well go get em


----------



## bigman4270 (Feb 1, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Check this out
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/colorado-patients/384869-whose-got-best-ganga-colorado-2.html#post5252210


Right on brother, congrats!


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful ladies RiddleMe and where the buds done in the chamber?


----------



## riddleme (Feb 1, 2011)

Dr. Nuggett said:


> Beautiful ladies RiddleMe and where the buds done in the chamber?


thankyou and of course they were


----------



## Illumination (Feb 1, 2011)

riddleme said:


> thankyou and of course they were




Applause and props there teach!!!

namaste'


----------



## gumball (Feb 1, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Applause and props there teach!!!
> 
> namaste'


watching all them little boogers clap is hypnotic


----------



## embry928 (Feb 3, 2011)

try bubblelious seeds from nirvana seed bank they work really well with this method best tasting strongest bud i have ever tried by far.


kingofqueen said:


> *Did some reading up on your strains RM3 . I cant wait to see that Crystal Limit flower ! Trying to decide on some good strains to go with when I switch over to the dark side ! Mabey something easy NL 5 mabey ?*


----------



## Illumination (Feb 3, 2011)

embry928 said:


> try *bubblelious seeds from nirvana* seed bank they work really well with this method best tasting strongest bud i have ever tried by far.




nirvana is garbage


----------



## embry928 (Feb 3, 2011)

i am going tomorrow hope i can sleep tonight its like x-mas eve


riddleme said:


> Well go get em


----------



## riddleme (Feb 5, 2011)

just like a guy to blow his wad when he sees a pretty girl, only 2 weeks into flower, buddage just startin and the MB boy went nuts up LMAO pics coming in the Sat update


----------



## Illumination (Feb 5, 2011)

illumination said:


> i have to say i am currently growing this strain as well and i am big time impressed
> 
> namaste'




please disregard the above words....nirvana is hermi crap


----------



## gumball (Feb 5, 2011)

Illumination said:


> please disregard the above words....nirvana is hermi crap


Be gentle Lumi  you should not label an entire breeder based off one bad seed. There are a number of reasons you could have got a bad seed. You should at least give them one more try, or send me alll nirvana beans you have left and I will try for ya  she did look good Lumi


----------



## Illumination (Feb 5, 2011)

FUCK NIRVANA!! lol

i have a jock horror and northern lights seeds...you want 'em? pm me

Namaste'


----------



## riddleme (Feb 5, 2011)

2 weeks of flower in the bank and buddage has begun, these bitches are hot to trot 
Busy day makin it rain and doing some rearrangin, moved the MB gal and one of the re-veggers into flower, rearranged the veg area. The GDP from seed finally showed female (they all have now, so far) SmokeNgrow girls are gonna get one more dose of 2-1-3 before switching to the bloom (1-2-3) stretch appears to be mostly over? 

this has been a kinda steady as she goes grow, not much excitement LOL but that can be a good thing. The pollen dump pics are hard to make out cause the pollen was glowing for the camera? so everywhere you see a light reflection is a little pollen dump LOL guess I'll be collectin it since it is dumpin a few weeks before I'm ready (should say before the girls are ready) Also a shot of the digital space heater I used to battle the below zero temps we been havin, was $70 at wally world, works great!

Enjoy the bud porn and the premature cum shots


----------



## Illumination (Feb 5, 2011)

sure does look weird to see lanky sats in the indica lovers garden!!!!

Pretty as well...damned youngsters busting nuts in seconds....

Namaste'


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 5, 2011)

Illumination said:


> FUCK NIRVANA!! lol
> 
> i have a jock horror and northern lights seeds...you want 'em? pm me
> 
> Namaste'


i want em!! lol i need somethin new! u should see what the hindu kush looks like lofl



riddleme said:


> 2 weeks of flower in the bank and buddage has begun, these bitches are hot to trot
> Busy day makin it rain and doing some rearrangin, moved the MB gal and one of the re-veggers into flower, rearranged the veg area. The GDP from seed finally showed female (they all have now, so far) SmokeNgrow girls are gonna get one more dose of 2-1-3 before switching to the bloom (1-2-3) stretch appears to be mostly over?
> 
> this has been a kinda steady as she goes grow, not much excitement LOL but that can be a good thing. The pollen dump pics are hard to make out cause the pollen was glowing for the camera? so everywhere you see a light reflection is a little pollen dump LOL guess I'll be collectin it since it is dumpin a few weeks before I'm ready (should say before the girls are ready) Also a shot of the digital space heater I used to battle the below zero temps we been havin, was $70 at wally world, works great!
> ...


looks great man i cant get over the branching on the gdp! just insane! cant wait till dem bitches get fat!


----------



## Illumination (Feb 5, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> *i want em!!* lol i need somethin new! u should see what the hindu kush looks like lofl
> 
> 
> 
> looks great man i cant get over the branching on the gdp! just insane! cant wait till dem bitches get fat!


Sorry mon GB beat you to it....but gimme a couple of months and I'll surprise ya...hopefully!! lol

Namaste'


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 5, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Sorry mon GB beat you to it....but gimme a couple of months and I'll surprise ya...hopefully!! lol
> 
> Namaste'


lol thats what up! i wanna send out one my beans to someone and see how she does in that garden


----------



## gumball (Feb 5, 2011)

Riddleme, go ahead and plan out your bailing twine to tie 'em up


----------



## riddleme (Feb 5, 2011)

gumball said:


> Riddleme, go ahead and plan out your bailing twine to tie 'em up


Naw, I still got room to move the lights and sure the sativa dom mangos are gettin up there but should be ok


----------



## gumball (Feb 5, 2011)

I meant for weight, they will need it, them top heavy gals they will be


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 6, 2011)

All the leaves are reaching for the stars. Nice.

Love those GDP's, too. They look like they're gonna be some nice yielders.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 6, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> *All the leaves are reaching for the stars. Nice*.
> 
> Love those GDP's, too. They look like they're gonna be some nice yielders.


Actually not a nice thing, they are stressin cause the light is to close, but I allow this during stretch time to reduce the stretch a bit and yes I too am very impressed with the GDP's why I want the genetics in my project


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 6, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Actually not a nice thing, they are stressin cause the light is to close, but I allow this during stretch time to reduce the stretch a bit and yes I too am very impressed with the GDP's why I want the genetics in my project


Yeah, those suckers really did shoot up a bit more than I'd prefer to see... I was more so commenting on how all those fan leaves on the Mangos are poised at a 45 degree angle, standing at full attention. A sign of some serious vigor despite the stress

And between you and Lumi, you're gonna get me on the LSD/GDP bandwagon before long


----------



## riddleme (Feb 6, 2011)

Just trimmed some BC Seeds Thumper that I ran thru the chamber for a friend figured I'd share some bud porn to kick off superbowl sunday

GO STEELERS!


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 6, 2011)

My vote is for the team that doesn't have the rapist quarterback....


----------



## Illumination (Feb 6, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Just trimmed some BC Seeds Thumper that I ran thru the chamber for a friend figured I'd share some bud porn to kick off superbowl sunday
> 
> *GO STEELERS!*


*GEAUX
STEELERS!!*


Buds look great...got me some really nice white widow and some oh so awesome brownies so I am ready to watch some motherfucking football!!!!

Glad to know we on the same side their teach!!!!

Since I can remember my teams are in this order:

1. Saints ...duh ...lol
2. Steelers...Franco and Swann...awww man!!!!
3. Giants... my Grandpa's team and so I was coached Giants from birth
4. Seahawks... not sure why but they touched me when they came out...wanted to kill 'em though this year....ROTFLMFAO!!!!


Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Feb 6, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> My vote is for the team that doesn't have the rapist quarterback....


what u prejudiced? rapists are people too


----------



## Illumination (Feb 6, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> Yeah, those suckers really did shoot up a bit more than I'd prefer to see... I was more so commenting on how all those fan leaves on the Mangos are poised at a 45 degree angle, standing at full attention. A sign of some serious vigor despite the stress
> 
> And between you and Lumi, you're gonna get me on the LSD/GDP bandwagon before long


Well moving on to haze/sativa world now...but I do love me some lsd....I like that gdp alot myself....may have to smuggle a baby back in April...hint hint RM3 and our friend "S"kiss-ass

Namaste'


----------



## Allister (Feb 7, 2011)

Hooray for bud porn!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## lonestand (Feb 7, 2011)

hey riddle 

check out the new hippy-chic strain i got growing...


----------



## riddleme (Feb 7, 2011)

lonestand said:


> hey riddle
> 
> check out the new hippy-chic strain i got growing...


I'm diggin the purple hairs LOL


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 7, 2011)

hell yea shits purple as ever! needa get me some a dat! lol


----------



## embry928 (Feb 8, 2011)

i grew a lot of strains from nirvana white widow, white castle, snow white, ak-48, bubblelious, aroura indica,and blackjack i did get one herm on one of five seeds on the snow white. I also grew six seeds from tga sub cool seed bank got two males one herm and 3 female. so do the math for yourself. p.s. all my nirvana strains were feminized and i grew all five seeds from each strain. .,


Illumination said:


> FUCK NIRVANA!! lol
> 
> i have a jock horror and northern lights seeds...you want 'em? pm me
> 
> Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Feb 8, 2011)

embry928 said:


> i grew a lot of strains from nirvana white widow, white castle, snow white, ak-48, bubblelious, aroura indica,and blackjack i did get one herm on one of five seeds on the snow white. I also grew six seeds from tga sub cool seed bank got two males one herm and 3 female. so do the math for yourself. p.s. all my nirvana strains were feminized and i grew all five seeds from each strain. .,



so you are saying?? I personally think tga is bunk bs as well but to each his own...I am not telling you not to buy nirvana but I am positive I will never ever waste time and resources on their crap ever again

So again this is how I will always feel

FUCK NIRVANA!

Namaste'


----------



## embry928 (Feb 8, 2011)

i am still searching for fresh genes to add to my collection were do you think is good place to look for some good seeds. i'm super picky out of all the strains i tried from nirvana the only one i will keep is the bubblelious.


Illumination said:


> so you are saying?? I personally think tga is bunk bs as well but to each his own...I am not telling you not to buy nirvana but I am positive I will never ever waste time and resources on their crap ever again
> 
> So again this is how I will always feel
> 
> ...


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 8, 2011)

embry928 said:


> i am still searching for fresh genes to add to my collection were do you think is good place to look for some good seeds. i'm super picky out of all the strains i tried from nirvana the only one i will keep is the bubblelious.


For those who have tried Nirvana genetics, I would recommend Joey Weed as an alternative. Solid f2's, Reasonable prices. 

His stock is sold at hempdepot.ca


Def worth a try.


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 8, 2011)

http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99xApollo11.html

There's a good one--


----------



## Illumination (Feb 8, 2011)

embry928 said:


> i am still searching for fresh genes to add to my collection were do you think is good place to look for some good seeds. i'm super picky out of all the strains i tried from nirvana the only one i will keep is the bubblelious.


Mr. Nice, Barney's Farm, World of Seeds, Sensi Seeds, Serious Seeds, Reeferman and I am fixing to give Homegrown Fantaseeds a whirl as from what I have found they seem to be a best kept secret with awesome product 



dudeoflife said:


> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99xApollo11.html
> 
> There's a good one--


I want to look into Joey Weeds c99 there dol??? Good choice?

Want that trippy buzz you know?? Suggestions?


Namaste'


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 8, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Mr. Nice, Barney's Farm, World of Seeds, Sensi Seeds, Serious Seeds, Reeferman and I am fixing to give Homegrown Fantaseeds a whirl as from what I have found they seem to be a best kept secret with awesome product
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a load of experience with this specific one-- 

I kept a c99 mom from this stock for over 5 years. This is the same stock that I keep referring to whenever I talk about that one clone that grew legs in 4 days. It's excellent!


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with dudeoflife.


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with dudeoflife. Joey Weed is some really good beans $57.00 for 10. I kept the C99 Pineapple fino, it more on the Sativa side and some very good tasting and strong smoke. I like it all day long. I believe what he said about it coming from the Brother Grimm seed company originaly. Very easy to clone and hard to over feed and finishes fast. It almost doesn't have any odor while flowering if it was the only weed you where growing a few bowls of potpourri would mask the odor.: I also keep the Cherrybomb Indica from Reeferman on hand, its not the strongest weed but no slouch. I like it in the evening to relax. It is some of the best tasting smoothest weed you will ever smoke and the women go nuts over it.


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 9, 2011)

Dr. Nuggett said:


> I agree with dudeoflife. Joey Weed is some really good beans $57.00 for 10. I kept the C99 Pineapple fino, it more on the Sativa side and some very good tasting and strong smoke. I like it all day long. I believe what he said about it coming from the Brother Grimm seed company originaly. Very easy to clone and hard to over feed and finishes fast. It almost doesn't have any odor while flowering if it was the only weed you where growing a few bowls of potpourri would mask the odor.: I also keep the Cherrybomb Indica from Reeferman on hand, its not the strongest weed but no slouch. I like it in the evening to relax. It is some of the best tasting smoothest weed you will ever smoke and the women go nuts over it.



High five, bro- Joey Weed is the best unknown out there. Brothers Grimm it is, too! Unreal stock, 1/3 of the price...



More importantly, I gotta check out this strain that the ladies like.... taking notes here!


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 9, 2011)

I personally love Nirvanas Master Kush. Great for just chillin out...Barneys Red Dragon may be a bit slow to finish but well worth the wait. As tasty as it gets.


----------



## embry928 (Feb 9, 2011)

cool man thanks ill try joey weed c99 is the one to go with right?


Dr. Nuggett said:


> I agree with dudeoflife. Joey Weed is some really good beans $57.00 for 10. I kept the C99 Pineapple fino, it more on the Sativa side and some very good tasting and strong smoke. I like it all day long. I believe what he said about it coming from the Brother Grimm seed company originaly. Very easy to clone and hard to over feed and finishes fast. It almost doesn't have any odor while flowering if it was the only weed you where growing a few bowls of potpourri would mask the odor.: I also keep the Cherrybomb Indica from Reeferman on hand, its not the strongest weed but no slouch. I like it in the evening to relax. It is some of the best tasting smoothest weed you will ever smoke and the women go nuts over it.


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 9, 2011)

embry928 said:


> cool man thanks ill try joey weed c99 is the one to go with right?


Yes! 

I'll also add: I averaged 3ozs a plant in DWC, 1 1/2 -2 weeks veg with JW's C99. 56 days flower. Done. (It looks like it's ready to cut at day 48.)


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Ladies and Gents: One more strain that I never see anymore on these newer threads: Sweettooth #3 - Breeder Steve is his name, tough genetics ti find.

I had the privilege of obtaining a few cuts of this a while back. I'd say it's a 75/25 indica dominant, takes all of 63-65 days to finish. (For commercial grows, you say fuck it and chop at day 60) At day 30, you wonder if you're gonna yield anything, then BOOM, these immense war clubs develop through days 42-55.

Sweet, soapy, floral taste, and another trippy strain. Made me paranoid at times, but the indica dominance of the high would tell me sit down and be still. The monkey on my back would then give me a massage.


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 9, 2011)

cowboylogic said:


> I personally love Nirvanas Master Kush. Great for just chillin out...Barneys Red Dragon may be a bit slow to finish but well worth the wait. As tasty as it gets.


Another Barney's strain- gotta check these genetics out.

And yeah- I just saw those budshots of your latest MK grow. I think you are their favorite grower


----------



## embry928 (Feb 10, 2011)

hey riddle were did you get your northern lights i really want to try a northern lights strain but their are so many out there


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 10, 2011)

Sensi Seeds NL5XHaze is bomb..............


----------



## riddleme (Feb 10, 2011)

embry928 said:


> hey riddle were did you get your northern lights i really want to try a northern lights strain but their are so many out there


I have 2 Sensi Seeds Northern Lights #1 and KC Brains Northern Lights Special

the most common/popular is NL #5

and I am really interested in the new NL Blue which I saw at the attitude


----------



## embry928 (Feb 10, 2011)

I looked at the blue it does look nice I may give it a go thanks


riddleme said:


> I have 2 Sensi Seeds Northern Lights #1 and KC Brains Northern Lights Special
> 
> the most common/popular is NL #5
> 
> and I am really interested in the new NL Blue which I saw at the attitude


----------



## riddleme (Feb 11, 2011)

The GDP from seed has hermied and been removed from the garden, while I decide what to do with it??? pics tomorrow in the regular update


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 11, 2011)

riddleme said:


> The GDP from seed has hermied and been removed from the garden, while I decide what to do with it??? pics tomorrow in the regular update


Oh no! That's tragic, man.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 11, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> Oh no! That's tragic, man.


yeah she was purely beautiful till she grew balls of corse and she is a full blown hermie, not just nanners he/she has balls


----------



## Illumination (Feb 11, 2011)

riddleme said:


> yeah she was purely beautiful till she grew balls of corse and she is a full blown hermie, not just nanners he/she has balls


It appears to be the times of the he/she's.....maybe the seeds came from San Francisco?

But come to think of it....there's lotsa he/she's in the 'dam as well!

That's what's going on...itsa a homo conspiracy

Namaste'


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 11, 2011)

Illumination said:


> It appears to be the times of the he/she's.....maybe the seeds came from San Francisco?
> 
> But come to think of it....there's lotsa he/she's in the 'dam as well!
> 
> ...


ROFL.

Well, I guess that's what happens when you get out in the world and bring strange & new genetics into your home. Ew.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah I say fuch the dro or dank bro, I want the new homo weed


----------



## embry928 (Feb 11, 2011)

I lucked out with my room set ups and was able to isolate and grow out my last hermi for full 9 weeks. I ended up with 4 oz of good bud but with a few little white seeds in it. It was not as good as the ones that did not herm but good smoke none the less.


riddleme said:


> The GDP from seed has hermied and been removed from the garden, while I decide what to do with it??? pics tomorrow in the regular update


----------



## bukeye420 (Feb 11, 2011)

are you give your plants the nutes every watering?


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 12, 2011)

bukeye420 said:


> are you give your plants the nutes every watering?


If he's following my instructions, he's doing it every other watering One full strength application, once a week,


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 12, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> Hey Ladies and Gents: One more strain that I never see anymore on these newer threads: Sweettooth #3 - Breeder Steve is his name, tough genetics ti find.
> 
> I had the privilege of obtaining a few cuts of this a while back. I'd say it's a 75/25 indica dominant, takes all of 63-65 days to finish. (For commercial grows, you say fuck it and chop at day 60) At day 30, you wonder if you're gonna yield anything, then BOOM, these immense war clubs develop through days 42-55.
> 
> Sweet, soapy, floral taste, and another trippy strain. Made me paranoid at times, but the indica dominance of the high would tell me sit down and be still. The monkey on my back would then give me a massage.


Haha. I rolled on this one. Sounds like a strain I'd like to find too.

Subbed up late but I'm excited to see how the rest of this grow goes.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 12, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Haha. I rolled on this one. Sounds like a strain I'd like to find too.
> 
> Subbed up late but I'm excited to see how the rest of this grow goes.


welcome to the thread, saturday update commin soon


----------



## gumball (Feb 12, 2011)

YEA, just as good as saturday morning cartoons.

By the way, Saturday morning cartoons suck now adays, I miss the rabbit and his friends


----------



## riddleme (Feb 12, 2011)

Week 3 of flower in the bank buds startin to swell, GDP looking awesome 

well the he/she is currently living with the boys and the boys are dropin polen like madmen, I may grow it out to see what happens, still have not decided yet? but there is a pic 

also a pic of some candy canning, bitches growin into the light, damn sativas LOL

Also a few pics of the Mind Bender, I love how her branches grow out instead of up, I'm thinkin she might be a keeper

and I put the STP defoil experiment in place of the he/she to fill the spot, she is a bit small but I am curious as to what she will do?

Thier next feeding will be the 1-2-3 bloom for the smokengrow bitches, the real bummer about the he/she is that the from clone was gettin Jacks and the he/she was gettin smokengrow was supposed to a second comparrison, the Mind Bender is also gettin smokengrow but not a true comparrison so now all we really got is the mangos to go by. The Jacks mango is a bit of a darker green but other than that they are growing and budding pretty much the same so far

Enjoy the cartoon


----------



## embry928 (Feb 12, 2011)

Did you drown these plants before harvest? If so how long did they drown before you chopped the tops?


riddleme said:


> Right now in my flower area the plants I harvested the tops off of last week are finishing the bottoms, here is a look at them as well as a few bud shots, you may notice some nanners in one of the shots, I have cropped out a blown up version of the nanner pic so new growers can see them and marked them in red. In my last grow thread I posted pics of a male plant with his balls hanging (right before dropping polen) and I got a lot of thanks from new growers that had never seen such a pic. In that spirit I offer the Transgendered bud porn for your viewing pleasure


----------



## riddleme (Feb 12, 2011)

embry928 said:


> Did you drown these plants before harvest? If so how long did they drown before you chopped the tops?


I did not drown them, wanted to compare the difference


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful RM. Everything looks to be working out great. There should be some great
flavors coming out of there.


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking real promising, Riddle. I like the pointy looking buds on the Mangos. Looks a lot like the buds off this Romulan pheno I used to grow.

Have ya mixed up any of the week2week packets yet?

And Which pic# is the Mindbender?


----------



## riddleme (Feb 12, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Beautiful RM. Everything looks to be working out great. There should be some great
> flavors coming out of there.


Thank you Shrubs, your warehouse is lookin quite spectacular 



dudeoflife said:


> Looking real promising, Riddle. I like the pointy looking buds on the Mangos. Looks a lot like the buds off this Romulan pheno I used to grow.
> 
> Have ya mixed up any of the week2week packets yet?
> 
> And Which pic# is the Mindbender?


Pic 3 and 9 are the mind bender and no I have not mixed those packets yet next feedin in a day or 2


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 12, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Thank you Shrubs, your warehouse is lookin quite spectacular
> 
> 
> 
> Pic 3 and 9 are the mind bender and no I have not mixed those packets yet next feedin in a day or 2


Okay! Looking real green.

I'm looking forward to seeing how these plants will respond the the Week2week bloom, and you have only used *Week2: Grow* for veg, and the components for the last few weeks.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 13, 2011)

Another busy day in the garden, woo hoo there was an orgy, the tilders X #1 plant got jiggy with the Crystal Limit and the Mango got jiggy with the Mind Bender. Also made some ISO Hash out of my grinder remains to see how good it might be? it's commin out very dark brown, almost black. very easy process I'll let ya know how it smokes


----------



## embry928 (Feb 13, 2011)

what is iso hash?


riddleme said:


> Another busy day in the garden, woo hoo there was an orgy, the tilders X #1 plant got jiggy with the Crystal Limit and the Mango got jiggy with the Mind Bender. Also made some ISO Hash out of my grinder remains to see how good it might be? it's commin out very dark brown, almost black. very easy process I'll let ya know how it smokes


----------



## riddleme (Feb 13, 2011)

embry928 said:


> what is iso hash?


You soak your trimmings (in my case grinder remains after collectin farie dust) in 91% Isoprophyl Alcohol then strain it thru a coffee filter into a pyrex dish, allow the alcohol to evaporate and scrape what remains from the dish,,,,,,wala iso hash


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 13, 2011)

Is that Iso hash as good as bubblehash? What does it do to the flavor, if anything? High the same?


----------



## riddleme (Feb 13, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Is that Iso hash as good as bubblehash? What does it do to the flavor, if anything? High the same?


First time makin it, I'll let ya know once it is dry


----------



## embry928 (Feb 13, 2011)

How long did you soak it for?


riddleme said:


> You soak your trimmings (in my case grinder remains after collectin farie dust) in 91% Isoprophyl Alcohol then strain it thru a coffee filter into a pyrex dish, allow the alcohol to evaporate and scrape what remains from the dish,,,,,,wala iso hash


----------



## riddleme (Feb 13, 2011)

embry928 said:


> How long did you soak it for?


I left in there for 3 hours and shook it a few times. have smoked a bit it's gooey not sure if it will get any dryer, but it tasted awesome and the buzz was instant and incredible, hell my lips went numb


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 13, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Is that Iso hash as good as bubblehash? What does it do to the flavor, if anything? High the same?


2 completely different tastes (same high IMO). I 've done both from the same trim. I don't care for the "Honey Oil" but that is just my personal taste.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello all....please come check out my new coop grow:

https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/408692-smokengrow-sponsored-amnesia-lemon-grow.html#post5307936

Thanx RM3,

Namaste'


----------



## riddleme (Feb 14, 2011)

hell ISO Hash or Honey Oil whatever you call it, is gooey and a bitch to play with so I did what bakers do, you know how they roll and knead dough with flour, well I mixed the gooey oil with farie dust and just rolled and kneaded it till I had a nice ball of hash and OMG it was very nice, burned slow, tasted awesome and kicked my ass to jupitor LOL


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 14, 2011)

Hahaha. That is awesome. Sounds like the bomb.


----------



## Allister (Feb 14, 2011)

Pass some of that over here RM!!


----------



## first timer 2626 (Feb 15, 2011)

Dude! I just discovered you!! lol.. I been reading your threads for about 2 solid hours and let me tell you something, YOU KICK ASS!!

Im a first time grower and currently on my 17th day of 12/12 and I think things are going ok..lol but thats do to RIU and passionate smoke/growers like you!!

Im def sub'd and +++rep!!


----------



## riddleme (Feb 15, 2011)

first timer 2626 said:


> Dude! I just discovered you!! lol.. I been reading your threads for about 2 solid hours and let me tell you something, YOU KICK ASS!!
> 
> Im a first time grower and currently on my 17th day of 12/12 and I think things are going ok..lol but thats do to RIU and passionate smoke/growers like you!!
> 
> Im def sub'd and +++rep!!


thank you and welcome to the clan


----------



## Murfy (Feb 15, 2011)

yo-


what's good, man?


----------



## riddleme (Feb 15, 2011)

Murfy said:


> yo-
> 
> 
> what's good, man?


welcome back my friend, been awhile


----------



## riddleme (Feb 15, 2011)

a new flushing debate ???

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/408980-1st-time-grow-flushing-no.html


----------



## Murfy (Feb 15, 2011)

had to take a walk about-

back on the band wagon. gettin the lab back online here shortly. 

glad to see you're still runnin strong.


----------



## Allister (Feb 15, 2011)

riddleme said:


> a new flushing debate ???
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/408980-1st-time-grow-flushing-no.html


Read the whole thread, great info!


----------



## riddleme (Feb 15, 2011)

Allister said:


> Read the whole thread, great info!


To bad the OP didn't listen, sometimes I wonder why I even keep tryin ???


----------



## bigman4270 (Feb 15, 2011)

riddleme said:


> To bad the OP didn't listen, sometimes I wonder why I even keep tryin ???


If it means anything, you do get through to some of em. The sad thing is the heard mentality about growing this plant. If a guy ask's a question and everyone gives him the wrong answer and one guy chimes in with a logical botony based answer, they run to the heard. After all, they all can't be wrong? lol


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## riddleme (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice one Bonzi LMAO

needs a sign,,,,This way to Flushing School


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

riddleme said:


> To bad the OP didn't listen, sometimes I wonder why I even keep tryin ???


Because you do reach the ones with common sense and a brain....you saw me trying over there huh? Well I got it from you and CL and UB and DAN and GB and well you know so it does pay...

I for one have found an awesome bunch of guys and a real friend in you...that is priceless you know...keep on my friend....you are too gifted a teacher to not share it bro


Namaste' my brother


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 15, 2011)

The "Big Lie"

Even though the facts which prove this to be so may be brought clearly to their minds, they will still doubt and waver and will continue to think that there may be some other explanation.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Nice one Bonzi LMAO
> 
> needs a sign,,,,This way to Flushing School



Check the thread now...thanx Bonzi....they should appreciate it well...lol

Namaste'


----------



## gumball (Feb 15, 2011)

a lot of this talk sounds like the real reasons why our beloved cannabis plant is illegal now


----------



## riddleme (Feb 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Check the thread now...thanx Bonzi....they should appreciate it well...lol
> 
> Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

Murfy said:


> had to take a walk about-
> 
> back on the band wagon. gettin the lab back online here shortly.
> 
> glad to see you're still runnin strong.


Ahhh Murfy!!! Nice to have someone else around with sense...lol....nice to see you man

Namaste'


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 15, 2011)

gumball said:


> a lot of this talk sounds like the real reasons why our beloved cannabis plant is illegal now


I agree, a Lie repeated long enough and loud enough is accpeted as truth. Thanks *Harry J. Anslinger*


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 15, 2011)

I was going to post again but decided against it. It was really funny though how you guys kept providing links and information and they just basically kept saying ,"No you're wrong." Ridiculous.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 15, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I was going to post again but decided against it. It was really funny though how you guys kept providing links and information and they just basically kept saying ,"No you're wrong." Ridiculous.


hey ya win some and ya lose some, but chances are that as a result a few more new growers will find us


----------



## Allister (Feb 15, 2011)

riddleme said:


> To bad the OP didn't listen, sometimes I wonder why I even keep tryin ???


Because there are noobs like me who can ferret out the truth and we are out there hoping that the few who give good info aren't finally fed up with the idiots....


----------



## Allister (Feb 15, 2011)

Now... lets see how the SNG nutes are doing like the thread says! I have just got my SNG nutes and I am about to go wild with this stuff!!!


----------



## riddleme (Feb 15, 2011)

Allister said:


> Because there are noobs like me who can ferret out the truth and we are out there hoping that the few who give good info aren't finally fed up with the idiots....


I'll always help those that seek it, and I have been fed up with the idiots for quite some time now LOL


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I was going to post again but decided against it. It was really funny though how you guys kept providing links and information and they just basically kept saying ,"No you're wrong." *Ridiculous*.





riddleme said:


> hey ya win some and ya lose some, *but chances are that as a result a few more new growers will find us*





Allister said:


> *Because there are noobs like me who can ferret out the truth* and we are out there hoping that the few who give good info aren't finally fed up with the idiots....


That is why I and I am sure RM3 continue to spread the truth...for good people with sense like you guys...I cannot even give you an accurate number of things that my brother RM3 has taught me and the mountains of money he has saved me....That guy was so full of it....RM3 is the most generous and giving person I have had the pleasure of being friends with...Welcomed me and treated me as we had been life long friends...and nothing which I have tried which I learned from him have ever done anything but prove better than I thought it would....Thanks RM3...and stick around dudes for there is so much to learn...awesome isn't it??

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

Allister said:


> Now... lets see how the SNG nutes are doing like the thread says! I have just got my SNG nutes and I am about to go wild with this stuff!!!


Stuff is really good but as always with nutes introduce them gradually like any other...Start at half strength and go up from there as the plants guide you...and believe me they will let you know what they like and don't...mercilessly...lol

And of course, you will make it rain?

Namaste'


----------



## Allister (Feb 15, 2011)

Dude, you, Lumi, Bricktop, there are about 8-10 that I could name that I have gotten great info from. There are a bunch out there that I have personally PM'ed with questions, because I value the opinion of people who have been there and done that before me. I need your guidance and I hope that you will suffer the fools lightly to help those of us who need your wisdom!! Just stick around for those of us that will listen, PLEASE!!


----------



## Allister (Feb 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> And of course, you will make it rain?
> 
> Namaste'


Still learning on that one. Should I do 2x my pot size even when I am feeding with nutes? Seems like a lot of waste run off....


----------



## riddleme (Feb 15, 2011)

Allister said:


> Dude, you, Lumi, Bricktop, there are about 8-10 that I could name that I have gotten great info from. There are a bunch out there that I have personally PM'ed with questions, because I value the opinion of people who have been there and done that before me. I need your guidance and I hope that you will suffer the fools lightly to help those of us who need your wisdom!! Just stick around for those of us that will listen, PLEASE!!


I'm here every day, hell this place entertains me


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Lumi- you don't have to be as conservative with the week2weeks, but with the components (what you have), yes.

But you can go half strength, double the water recommended on the packets. You might have to ph it a bit if you're running hard water. Still a good ph range, 6.5-6.7 with good water, ie. RO & distilled.

You can feed the soil this every watering, 

But I recommend going full strength once a week with the weekly formula, plain water in between when needed.


----------



## Allister (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey there DOL!!! I am gong to start with the SNG nutes tomorrow. I think I will start a thread to show my plants before and after your nutes kick in!! But I am planning to go with a full strength Bloom week one feeding tomorrow unless you or someone I respect says that would not be the way to go... Just like we discussed before DoL, I am going for it!!


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

Allister said:


> Still learning on that one. Should I do 2x my pot size even when I am feeding with nutes? Seems like a lot of waste run off....


Yes but only put nutes in the last two gallons....once you do you will see why and will never do it another way...for real it is da shit!!

Namaste'


----------



## Allister (Feb 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Yes but only put nutes in the last two gallons....once you do you will see why and will never do it another way...for real it is da shit!!
> 
> Namaste'


So my pots are about 2-2.5 gal. So hit the girls with how much water each? Run 2 gal of water through them each and then dump out the catch tray and hit them with 1/2 gal of water with nutes at the end? Please work with me here... I have never done the make it rain thang before and I am trying to get ti down. I usually water till the catch tray is full, then wait for it to uptake and water again about an hour later. So should I hit each pot with 3-4 gal and then finish off with the ferts?


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

run 4 gallons[ph'ed water through each....then 1 gallon ph'ed nutes to each...every time they get light and need water .... do the same thing...and they will explode with growth...

Namaste'


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 15, 2011)

Allister said:


> Hey there DOL!!! I am gong to start with the SNG nutes tomorrow. I think I will start a thread to show my plants before and after your nutes kick in!! But I am planning to go with a full strength Bloom week one feeding tomorrow unless you or someone I respect says that would not be the way to go... Just like we discussed before DoL, I am going for it!!


Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## embry928 (Feb 15, 2011)

This is the way i do it and someone correct me if i am wrong. For nutes I put the water in really slow and watch for it to come out the bottom then stop. I only run the water through on the water cycle.


Allister said:


> So my pots are about 2-2.5 gal. So hit the girls with how much water each? Run 2 gal of water through them each and then dump out the catch tray and hit them with 1/2 gal of water with nutes at the end? Please work with me here... I have never done the make it rain thang before and I am trying to get ti down. I usually water till the catch tray is full, then wait for it to uptake and water again about an hour later. So should I hit each pot with 3-4 gal and then finish off with the ferts?


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

embry928 said:


> This is the way i do it and someone correct me if i am wrong. For nutes I put the water in really slow and watch for it to come out the bottom then stop. I only run the water through on the water cycle.



Ok I have 5 gallon containers and this is exactly what I do

Take 10 gallons ro water per plant that needs rain
Add 1 ml per gallon Dynagro Protekt per gallon (ph stability and silica saturation of media)
Ph it to 5.8
Run all 10 gallons through
Mix nutes in 2 gallons water to 750 ppm (currently, adjusted as plants tell me) Ph to 6.5
Pour those 2 gallons of feed water through
I do this every time the containers get light...approximately 30% full wet weight ( I have found they prefer not getting too dried out, and with lotsa of perilite they drain awesomely)
this is the rain method I have developed which works best for me...your mileage may vary...the plants will guide you


Namaste'


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Ok I have 5 gallon containers and this is exactly what I do
> 
> Take 10 gallons ro water per plant that needs rain
> Add 1 ml per gallon Dynagro Protekt per gallon (ph stability and silica saturation of media)
> ...


Ah, so you leech before every watering. I follow, now.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> Ah, so you leech before every watering. I follow, now.



yeppers...explosive growth and thus-far no lockouts or buildup

really is amazingly effective and simple

Have not seen a single drawback to this other than all the water work...lol...Do not know why everyone does not do this

Namaste'


----------



## taint (Feb 15, 2011)

Prolly cuz it's a retarded way too go about a dirt grow indoors.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

taint said:


> Prolly cuz it's a retarded way too go about a dirt grow indoors.


Thank you for your wise words...sorry I am not an intelligent master grower as you are....sorry if I offended you by being so retarded...I can see by your grow that...oh wait a minute you don't have one to see...ok now I understand...you do not know....anything

Namaste'


----------



## taint (Feb 15, 2011)

yawn.....................yer silly.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

taint said:


> yawn.....................yer silly.



nice ...real nice...so why ya gotta be such a turd about how I chose to grow?

Namaste'


----------



## taint (Feb 15, 2011)

Because yer giving bad advice.


----------



## first timer 2626 (Feb 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> run 4 gallons[ph'ed water through each....then 1 gallon ph'ed nutes to each...every time they get light and need water .... do the same thing...and they will explode with growth...
> 
> Namaste'


I got 5 gallon buckets for pots, How much should I run in them 10 gallons each? Thats a lot of water!!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

taint said:


> Because yer giving bad advice.


And so please tell how it is bad? it is working better than any other method I have tried...so please tell me how it is bad...always willing to learn

Namaste'


----------



## taint (Feb 15, 2011)

Sure,you get how plants uptake water and nutes?
Not sure what's considered trolling here but last I heard straight talk aint it.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

first timer 2626 said:


> I got 5 gallon buckets for pots, How much should I run in them 10 gallons each? Thats a lot of water!!


Is a bit but it does wonders for me...I tell you they grow like mad everytime...this is what I see not what I heard

Namaste'


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 15, 2011)

i have my grow cab right next to a bathtub for the occasion...

just plunk em in the tub and literally rain on them....they go ape shit after they wake up too...
it's kinda cute how they slump over...i thought i killed them the first time out lol


----------



## first timer 2626 (Feb 15, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> i have my grow cab right next to a bathtub for the occasion...
> 
> just plunk em in the tub and literally rain on them....they go ape shit after they wake up too...
> it's kinda cute how they slump over...i thought i killed them the first time out lol


You do this even in flowering??


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

taint said:


> Sure,you get how plants uptake water and nutes?
> Not sure what's considered trolling here but last I heard straight talk aint it.


I am still awaiting your explanation as to how this is detrimental to the plants....

yes i do know the mechanisms and osmotic pressures and influences and it is this info that led me to try this and it exceeded my expectations

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

first timer 2626 said:


> You do this even in flowering??



especially ...as when done in veg as I do they get huge.... explosive bud growth in flower

Namaste'


----------



## taint (Feb 15, 2011)

Just wanted to know if we're on the same page.
The technique yer using is referred to water pumping,nothing new about it.
Aside from the workload and waste it stresses the plants,you would get the same results by not using the volume of water and just using the proper nute ratios.


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 15, 2011)

why wouldn't I?

they need rain when flowering too.


----------



## taint (Feb 15, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> why wouldn't I?
> 
> they need rain when flowering too.


 You wet the whole plant every time you water even in flower?


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 15, 2011)

erm...yes?

rain works from the top to the bottom...it's kinda pointless to "rain" on them without that bit imo
i even go the extra mile and turn off half my lights for about 20 minutes before a decent storm so the plant knows what's about to happen.
there ain't no lights in the tub either...so...uh yeah.

why? you think i'm knocking off treasures or something?


----------



## taint (Feb 15, 2011)

Well I honestly don't know what to say at this point.
Have fun with alla that^^^^^ and good luck.
I am sorry I interrupted yer conversation.


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 15, 2011)

what?

what did i do?
i don't understand?
is this like eating salad with the meat course fork or something?

wait! come back!


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

taint said:


> Just wanted to know if we're on the same page.
> The technique yer using is referred to water pumping,nothing new about it.
> Aside from the workload and waste it stresses the plants,you would get the same results by not using the volume of water and just using the proper nute ratios.


I am using the correct ratios and it has shown to out grow compared to the water to a lil runoff method from what I have observed. What stress does it cause? I have not noticed any increased smell nor any other stress indicators...the reaction I see from them is favorable and the growth is amazing

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> erm...yes?
> 
> rain works from the top to the bottom...it's kinda pointless to "rain" on them without that bit imo
> i even go the extra mile and turn off half my lights for about 20 minutes before a decent storm so the plant knows what's about to happen.
> ...


I do not wet the whole plant but just the dirt...had a losing bout with Botrytis cinerea though so am quite weary of moisture in flower

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


>


Love it Bonzi!!!

Namaste'


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 15, 2011)

ah...i see.
That's understandable.
i find 30-35% humidity and good air exchange in the tent and the bathroom combats that fairly well


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> ah...i see.
> That's understandable.
> i find 30-35% humidity and good air exchange in the tent and the bathroom combats that fairly well



Well at over 6500 ft elevation in the semi desert my humidity in flower is from 10-20 %...for two reasons...avoid rot and increase resin production

Namaste'


----------



## oldecrowe (Feb 16, 2011)

taint said:


> Because yer giving bad advice.


Well in light of the fact that Riddleme's threads are all about some good info, why don't you share your explanation of precisely how Illumination is providing bad advice? 
I've been using this method with very favorable results. My plants never show signs of stress when I RAIN. In fact they show every indication that what I'm doing meets their needs very well.
Now if you can adequately explain your point of view and convince me, I will switch to the method you recommend and just abandon this RAIN "nonsense"! So there's your chance, if you are here to help. 
Learn us sumpin buddy.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 16, 2011)

I love that the thread went crazy last night, sorry I missed it 

did a search for "water pumping" and did not find one single reference to plants or gardening, no pot growing forums came up either?

I did however find a regge song called water pumping so it makes me wonder?

[video=youtube;m0vmCK0xXsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0vmCK0xXsk[/video]


----------



## gumball (Feb 16, 2011)

I know, y'all had a busy fun night  Bonzi that flowchart was funny as hell, and taint did seem to interrupt a conversation, not to share any more valuable information that he did


----------



## Allister (Feb 16, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Ok I have 5 gallon containers and this is exactly what I do
> 
> Take 10 gallons ro water per plant that needs rain
> Add 1 ml per gallon Dynagro Protekt per gallon (ph stability and silica saturation of media)
> ...


And here is where I show just how new I am at this... I plan on following this with the exception of the fact that I don't have the Dynagrow. and I don't currently have any ph up or down. Will have to use the old standbys lemon juice and baking soda. But other than that, In about an hour the girls get rained on. (Gotta get out and pick up more water!)


----------



## riddleme (Feb 16, 2011)

Allister said:


> And here is where I show just how new I am at this... I plan on following this with the exception of the fact that I don't have the Dynagrow. and I don't currently have any ph up or down. Will have to use the old standbys lemon juice and baking soda. But other than that, In about an hour the girls get rained on. (Gotta get out and pick up more water!)


Apple Cider Vinegar my friend  very cheap, all grocery stores have it and good for plants, a very little bit drops ph a lot


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 16, 2011)

Is your water bad? Personally, I don't even PH my water. I have some decent water here though. 

edit: but you should still ph your water to 5.8 when using the rain technique.


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 16, 2011)

Once again, another situation where you guys provided all the sources possible and they just said, no you're wrong and made up some bullshit water pumping method. lol. So awesome.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 16, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Is your water bad? Personally, I don't even PH my water. I have some decent water here though. Unless you live somewhere with total shit water, I personally wouldn't worry about it. I'll get a lot of pointed fingers at me but oh well.


properly making it rain requires that you PH the water to 5.8, soil/medium should be ammended to return PH to 7 once water is transpired out. It is this combination that makes the technique work


----------



## bigman4270 (Feb 16, 2011)

riddleme said:


> I love that the thread went crazy last night, sorry I missed it
> 
> did a search for "water pumping" and did not find one single reference to plants or gardening, no pot growing forums came up either?
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed it also. I did listen to that damn song three times and I am positive it makes no referance to MJ. Sad thing is I'll be singing it to myself all damn day! *WATER PUMPIN!!!!!*

Peace

Big


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 16, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> what?
> 
> what did i do?
> i don't understand?
> ...


There's a special fork for salad??????


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 16, 2011)

Also, I've been seeing a few people doing this different. In your write up I believe you say to rain, then wait till it is almost dry, then nutes, right? But I've been seeing some people rain, then add the nutes a short time after the rain. Which way is the right way?


----------



## riddleme (Feb 16, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> erm...yes?
> 
> rain works from the top to the bottom...it's kinda pointless to "rain" on them without that bit imo
> i even go the extra mile and turn off half my lights for about 20 minutes before a decent storm so the plant knows what's about to happen.
> ...


Some of you might remember this thread???

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/292720-naked-girls-my-shower-oh.html

Actually raining on them, done right is very beneficial, please note the done right part


----------



## riddleme (Feb 16, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Also, I've been seeing a few people doing this different. In your write up I believe you say to rain, then wait till it is almost dry, then nutes, right? But I've been seeing some people rain, then add the nutes a short time after the rain. Which way is the right way?


It works both ways, beauty of others experimentin is that the technique can be refined or modified to fit your garden

In soil that has some nutes in it such as FFOF waiting makes sure you don't over nute em

in a soilless medium that has no nutes in it you want to add nutes sooner, don't want em going days with no food


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 16, 2011)

Sigh, this is hard work!
[video=youtube;NZ38wu5Fp6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ38wu5Fp6w[/video]


----------



## Allister (Feb 16, 2011)

So if using this method in FFOF, I should make it rain with the big watering and then wait for it to dry for a day or so before hitting with nutes?


----------



## Allister (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn... this is hard work... LOL


----------



## riddleme (Feb 16, 2011)

Allister said:


> So if using this method in FFOF, I should make it rain with the big watering and then wait for it to dry for a day or so before hitting with nutes?


That is correct, the raining process will release nutes within the soil, but keep an eye out cause as you get closer to the end these nutes (in the soil) will diminish


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 16, 2011)

Seems like this method is better suited for soil less medium.


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 16, 2011)

riddleme said:


> It works both ways, beauty of others experimentin is that the technique can be refined or modified to fit your garden
> 
> In soil that has some nutes in it such as FFOF waiting makes sure you don't over nute em
> 
> in a soilless medium that has no nutes in it you want to add nutes sooner, don't want em going days with no food


Ah, and now it becomes clear to me. Cool. I picked up what looks like some pretty good Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix. Not the soil. It's got very little nutes in it. Going with a roughly 60/40 mix/perlite ratio. I'll be using the rain technique on this grow with Jack's Dynamic Duo. Gonna start raining roughly at three weeks old or so. Depending on how they are looking.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 16, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Seems like this method is better suited for soil less medium.


Why I use sunshine mix #4


----------



## gumball (Feb 16, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Seems like this method is better suited for soil less medium.





riddleme said:


> Why I use sunshine mix #4


Or even 50/50 soil perlite. The more airy the better I think. 

I have to say though, I really enjoy using 16 oz cups when it comes time to flood my garden when I hear y'all talk about 2 gallons and 5 gallons  It takes an hour to flood all mine, but the whole thing only took a gallon. Now its time to hit 'em with nutes


----------



## Illumination (Feb 16, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> Sorry I missed it also. I did listen to that damn song three times and I am positive it makes no referance to MJ. Sad thing is I'll be singing it to myself all damn day! *WATER PUMPIN!!!!!*
> 
> Peace
> 
> Big


*ROTFLMFAO!!!*



BYG'S DA WATER PUMPING MON!!

*ROTFLMFAO!!*

Bro I have tears in my eyes you got me laughin so hard!!!

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Feb 16, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Also, I've been seeing a few people doing this different. In your write up I believe you say to rain, then wait till it is almost dry, then nutes, right? But I've been seeing some people rain, then add the nutes a short time after the rain. Which way is the right way?



I found the feed right at the end works best for me....Is my personal twist on it that works best for me in my garden


Namaste'

i do it this way in a FFLW/OF mix and it works fine...am currently growing in Light Warrior/ Perilite 50/50 but my coop grow is FFLW/OC mix...next will be a cowboylogic inspired mix of ProMix BX with mychro, worm castings, dolomite lime, diatomaceous earth, Azomite and perilte...and yes at least 40-50% perilte or some other filler that aerates the soil and drains it well is a *BIG PLUS* for making it rain


----------



## gumball (Feb 16, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I found the feed right at the end works best for me....Is my personal twist on it that works best for me in my garden
> 
> 
> Namaste'
> ...


I do it this way too Lumi. They seem to show signs of any problems quicker that way, and the growth is great!


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Feb 16, 2011)

I love ya Illumination and God knows riddleme is a pro full of useful information. I do however believe I wouldn't try cowboylogic inspired mix with the make it rain technique. I think it would wash out all the good little beasties and nutes you mixed into your medium. Just a thought!

Oh and I don't know how anyone with half a brain would call the rain technique bad advise just for all the air that would be pulled through the roots in your medium.


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 16, 2011)

so riddle i have been making it rain by a big phd watering and then letting it dry out a bit then feeding...so i shouldnt be doing this using the promix? promix is peat. based


----------



## riddleme (Feb 16, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> so riddle i have been making it rain by a big phd watering and then letting it dry out a bit then feeding...so i shouldnt be doing this using the promix? promix is peat. based


With the peat I have just been waiting an hour after they perk back up to add nutes


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 16, 2011)

ok ill give that a try n see if there is a difference


----------



## Illumination (Feb 16, 2011)

Dr. Nuggett said:


> I love ya Illumination and God knows riddleme is a pro full of useful information. I do however believe I wouldn't try cowboylogic inspired mix with the make it rain technique. I think it would wash out all the good little beasties and nutes you mixed into your medium. Just a thought!
> 
> Oh and I don't know how anyone with half a brain would call the rain technique bad advise just for all the air that would be pulled through the roots in your medium.



I supplement with Fox Farm Big Bloom and Molasses occasionally between rains...plus I inoculate 4 times per grow with Earth Nectar and Earth Ambrosia ....I do use ferts with urea nitrogen and the bugs are alive and well as it greens them up much better than the Nitrate "N" 

So I think it will do fine....and thank you for the love...back at ya

Namaste'


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 16, 2011)

Lot's of good advice and tips today guys. +rep


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 16, 2011)

Illumination said:


> ....I do use ferts with urea nitrogen and the bugs are alive and well as it greens them up much better than the Nitrate "N"
> 
> 
> Namaste'


Yeah, been brainstorming on how to include Urea as a part of the toolkit. Nitrate "N" Gets 'em green, and Urea sure does get them greener when supplemented in small amounts in soil. 

Shouldn't be the primary source though, as nitrates are the slow and steady sources of N. Ammonium instead of Urea is good, too, as a supplemental, instant absorption.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 17, 2011)

From an administrator at Sensi Seeds 

"Advanced - Flushing

A critical look at preharvest flushing

Pre harvest flushing is a controversial topic. Flushing is supposed to improve taste of the final bud by either giving only pure water, clearing solutions or extensive flushing for the last 7-14 days of flowering. While many growers claim a positive effect, others deny any positive influence or even suggest reduced yield and quality. 

The theory of pre harvest flushing is to remove nutrients from the grow medium/root zone. A lack of nutrients creates a deficiency, forcing the plant to translocate and use up its internal nutrient compounds. 

Nutrient fundamentals and uptake: 

A good read about plant nutrition can be found here. 

Until recently it was common thought that all nutrients are absorbed by plant roots as ions of mineral elements. However in newer studies more and more evidence emerged that additionally plant roots are capable of taking up complex organic molecules like amino acids directly thus bypassing the mineralization process. 

The major nutrient uptake processes are: 

1) Active transport mechanism into root hairs (the plant has to put energy in it, ATP driven) which is selective to some degree. This is one way the plant (being immobile) can adjust to the environment. 

2) Passive transport (diffusion) through symplast to endodermis. 

http://www.biol.sc.edu/courses/bio102/f99-3637.html 

http://www.hort.wisc.edu/cran/Publications/2001 Proceedings/min_nutr.pdf 

The claim only &#8216;chemical&#8217; ferted plants need to be flushed should be taken with a grain of salt. Organic and synthetic ferted plants take up mineral ions alike, probably to a different degree though. Many influences play key roles in the taste and flavor of the final bud, like the nutrition balance and strength throughout the entire life cycle of the plant, the drying and curing process and other environmental conditions. 

3) Active transport mechanism of organic molecules into root hairs via endocytosis. 

http://acd.ucar.edu/~eholland/encyc6.html 

Here is a simplified overview of nutrient functions: 

Nitrogen is needed to build chlorophyll, amino acids, and proteins. Phosphorus is necessary for photosynthesis and other growth processes. Potassium is utilized to form sugar and starch and to activate enzymes. Magnesium also plays a role in activating enzymes and is part of chlorophyll. Calcium is used during cell growth and division and is part of the cell wall. Sulfur is part of amino acids and proteins. 

Plants also require trace elements, which include boron, chlorine, copper, iron, manganese, sodium, zinc, molybdenum, nickel, cobalt, and silicon. 

Copper, iron, and manganese are used in photosynthesis. Molybdenum, nickel, and cobalt are necessary for the movement of nitrogen in the plant. Boron is important for reproduction, while chlorine stimulates root growth and development. Sodium benefits the movement of water within the plant and zinc is neeeded for enzymes and used in auxins (organic plant hormones). Finally, silicon helps to build tough cell walls for better heat and drought tolerance. 

http://www.sidwell.edu 

You can get an idea from this how closely all the essential elements are involved in the many metabolic processes within the plant, often relying on each other. 

Nutrient movement and mobility inside the plant: 

Besides endocytosis, there are two major pathways inside the plant, the xylem and the phloem. When water and minerals are absorbed by plant roots, these substances must be transported up to the plant's stems and leaves for photosynthesis and further metabolic processes. This upward transport happens in the xylem. While the xylem is able to transport organic compounds, the phloem is much more adapted to do so. 

The organic compounds thus originating in the leaves have to be moved throughout the plant, upwards and downwards, to where they are needed. This transport happens in the phloem. Compounds that are moving through the phloem are mostly: 
Sugars as sugary saps, organic nitrogen compounds (amino acids and amides, ureides and legumes), hormones and proteins. 

http://www.sirinet.net 

Not all nutrient compounds are moveable within the plant. 

1) N, P, K, Mg and S are considered mobile: they can move up and down the plant in both xylem and phloem. 
Deficiency appears on old leaves first. 

2) Ca, Fe, Zn, Mo, B, Cu, Mn are considered immobile: they only move up the plant in the xylem. 
Deficiency appears on new leaves first. 

http://generalhorticulture.tamu.edu 

Storage organelles: 

Salts and organic metabolites can be stored in storage organelles. The most important storage organelle is the vacuole, which can contribute up to 90% of the cell volume. The majority of compounds found in the vacuole are sugars, polysaccharides, organic acids and proteins though. 

http://jeb.biologists.org.pdf 

Translocation: 

Now that the basics are explained, we can take a look at the translocation process. It should be already clear that only mobile elements can be translocated through the phloem. Immobile elements cant be translocated and are not more available to the plant for further metabolic processes and new plant growth. 

Since flushing (in theory) induces a nutrient deficiency in the rootzone, the translocation process aids in the plants survival. Translocation is transportation of assimilates through the phloem from source (a net exporter of assimilate) to sink (a net importer of assimilate). Sources are mostly mature fan leaves and sinks are mostly apical meristems, lateral meristem, fruit, seed and developing leaves etc. 

You can see this by the yellowing and later dying of the mature fan leaves from the second day on after flushing started. Developing leaves, bud leaves and calyxes don&#8217;t serve as sources, they are sinks. Changes in those plant parts are due to the deficient immobile elements which start to indicate on new growth first. 

Unfortunately, several metabolic processes are unable to take place anymore since other elements needed are no longer available (the immobile ones). This includes processes where nitrogen and phosphorus, which have likely the most impact on taste, are involved. 

For example nitrogen: usually plants use nitrogen to form plant proteins. Enzyme systems rapidly reduce nitrate-N (NO3-) to compounds that are used to build amino-nitrogen which is the basis for amino acids. Amino acids are building blocks for proteins, most of them are plant enzymes responsible for all the chemical changes important for plant growth. 

Sulfur and calcium among others have major roles in production and activating of proteins, thereby decreasing nitrate within the plant. Excess nitrate within the plant may result from unbalanced nutrition rather than an excess of nitrogen. 


Summary: 

Preharvest flushing puts the plant(s) under serious stress. The plant has to deal with nutrient deficiencies in a very important part of its cycle. Strong changes in the amount of dissolved substances in the root-zone stress the roots, possibly to the point of direct physical damage to them. Many immobile elements are no more available for further metabolic processes. We are loosing the fan leaves and damage will show likely on new growth as well. 

The grower should react in an educated way to the plant needs. Excessive, deficient or unbalanced levels should be avoided regardless the nutrient source. Nutrient levels should be gradually adjusted to the lesser needs in later flowering. Stress factors should be limited as far as possible. If that is accomplished throughout the entire life cycle, there shouldn&#8217;t be any excessive nutrient compounds in the plants tissue. It doesn&#8217;t sound likely to the author that you can correct growing errors (significant lower mobile nutrient compound levels) with preharvest flushing. 

Drying and curing (when done right) on the other hand have proved (In many studies) to have a major impact on taste and flavour, by breaking down chlorophylls and converting starches into sugars. Most attributes blamed on unflushed buds may be the result of unbalanced nutrition and/or overfert and unproper drying/curing."


Now one would believe that Mr. Sensi knows what he is talking about right? And he backs it up with links to UNIVERSITIES!!! Not Rosenthal, Cervantes, or Frank for that matter, but real institutes of learning ....by botanist and horticulturists with PHD's...not stoners reading books and thinking they know it all.......

RM3 and CL and UB we are right and here's the proof...You can flush a toilet but *not a plant!! And if you do you are hurting it and the taste!!!*

Namaste'


----------



## riddleme (Feb 17, 2011)

Have always known we were right but this is a very nice find that will help to migrate the herd, was it posted in that flushing thread?


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 17, 2011)

Lumi that post alone should be a sticky. Great info dude!


----------



## Allister (Feb 17, 2011)

Ahhhh sweet vindication


----------



## riddleme (Feb 17, 2011)

I have combined the info in a new thread here

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html#post5323751


----------



## embry928 (Feb 17, 2011)

Are you using nutes every time you water or every other in the peat?


riddleme said:


> With the peat I have just been waiting an hour after they perk back up to add nutes


----------



## riddleme (Feb 17, 2011)

embry928 said:


> Are you using nutes every time you water or every other in the peat?


Every time I water (rain)


----------



## riddleme (Feb 19, 2011)

Week 4 of flower in the bank, GDP starting to swell, Sativa side canopy startin to come together with lots of bud sites, STP still not showing sex and Mind Bender developing nicely 

I burnt a few of em with the last dose of SmokeNgrow, totally my fault as I cooked a 5 gallon bag into only 4 gallons which was simply me pushin em to learn (won't do it again LOL) 

I gotta say that I was so impressed with the branch development of the defoiled STP during stretch (pics included) that I defoiled the remaining 3 to see what they do? it may well be different since they are much older  but I have plenty of veg time for em to show me what they do

and I have included pics of the current clones which were taken on the 21st day of flower gonna see what this monster cropping thing looks like  also a pic of one of the seeded buds and the latest batch of ISO hash (which I simply just love)

As always enjoy!


----------



## gumball (Feb 19, 2011)

what is monster cropping, just taking a clone in flower?


----------



## riddleme (Feb 19, 2011)

gumball said:


> what is monster cropping, just taking a clone in flower?


taking clones on the 21st day of flower, right at the end of the stretch (I presume) is supposed to cause them to have to re-veg before rooting and causes exsplosive growth (similar to re-veggin) there is a thread on it. it does take em longer to root because of this so the ditty goes


----------



## gumball (Feb 19, 2011)

ok, thank you riddleme


----------



## taint (Feb 19, 2011)

Good morning everyone,hope yer days going well.
Glad to see yer gardens green and healthy.


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 19, 2011)

nice riddle!...they are lookin real good! ive monster cropped be4 only because i took clones and then some died so i took some clones with bud on them...from my experience if u take a clone really late into flower they respond and really get their 'monster 'cropping' branching goin on

-edit-
by the way for anyone using a peat based soil such as promix...ive noticed u get much better results if u wait an hour after u 'flushed' and the trees ahve perked bac up!...i used to wait a few days for the soil to dry a bit and sometimes i get yellowing a day or two after i flush and then after i feed they get there green bac...but if u feed an hour after they perk up they really seem to feed aloooot more! and no signs of stress of def.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 19, 2011)

taint said:


> Good morning everyone,hope yer days going well.
> Glad to see yer gardens green and healthy.


Welcome to our new friend, my day is going well (thus far LOL) how is life on the farm?


----------



## riddleme (Feb 19, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> nice riddle!...they are lookin real good! ive monster cropped be4 only because i took clones and then some died so i took some clones with bud on them...from my experience if u take a clone really late into flower they respond and really get their 'monster 'cropping' branching goin on


cool, I can't wait to see what they do


----------



## taint (Feb 19, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Welcome to our new friend, my day is going well (thus far LOL) how is life on the farm?


Thanks my days actually been rather interesting so far and still playing out as they tend to do.
Do you mind if I post up my setup in this thread,don't wanna intrude or jack or whatever it's called these days.


----------



## gumball (Feb 19, 2011)

taint said:


> Good morning everyone,hope yer days going well.
> Glad to see yer gardens green and healthy.





riddleme said:


> Welcome to our new friend, my day is going well (thus far LOL) how is life on the farm?


good morning taint 

good morning to you too rastadred, good info on the rain/feed timeline.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 19, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> nice riddle!...they are lookin real good! ive monster cropped be4 only because i took clones and then some died so i took some clones with bud on them...from my experience if u take a clone really late into flower they respond and really get their 'monster 'cropping' branching goin on
> 
> -edit-
> *by the way for anyone using a peat based soil such as promix...ive noticed u get much better results if u wait an hour after u 'flushed' and the trees ahve perked bac up!...i used to wait a few days for the soil to dry a bit and sometimes i get yellowing a day or two after i flush and then after i feed they get there green bac...but if u feed an hour after they perk up they really seem to feed aloooot more! and no signs of stress of def*.


this is exactly what I do as stated in another thread


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 19, 2011)

riddleme said:


> this is exactly what I do as stated in another thread


yea since u told me to try it this way ive noticed the soil dries out quicker and the plant stays healtier and happier...was just givin my feedback on the advice u gave me a few days ago..i was treating it like soil and it wasnt the best results but feeding this way is much better


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 19, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Week 4 of flower in the bank, GDP starting to swell, Sativa side canopy startin to come together with lots of bud sites, STP still not showing sex and Mind Bender developing nicely
> 
> I burnt a few of em with the last dose of SmokeNgrow, totally my fault as I cooked a 5 gallon bag into only 4 gallons which was simply me pushin em to learn (won't do it again LOL)
> 
> ...


Lookin' good, riddle- And yeah, you don't wanna mix less then the recommended amount of h20 on the packets since you get max recommended ppm otherwise. If you are still getting burns after subsequent feedings just add a 1/5 more water than you'd normally use to weaken it a lil more. That should be it.

Mind Bender is looking real healthy.

News: Working on a liquid fertilizer now, for those who like to measure their own nutes.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 19, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Week 4 of flower in the bank, GDP starting to swell, Sativa side canopy startin to come together with lots of bud sites, STP still not showing sex and Mind Bender developing nicely
> 
> I burnt a few of em with the last dose of SmokeNgrow, totally my fault as I cooked a 5 gallon bag into only 4 gallons which was simply me pushin em to learn (won't do it again LOL)
> 
> ...



Looking good....defoil...hmmmm...gonna have to get some details on that when I come.....still looks funny seeing sats in your garden

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Feb 19, 2011)

taint said:


> Good morning everyone,hope yer days going well.
> Glad to see yer gardens green and healthy.


'Sup there ol' boy? Glad to see you welcomed into the fold...you will find that though we are unorthodox and strange as to our methods we are anti-bs and hype to the 'enth degree...just woke so will see how the day will go but it is starting well as I am breathing!! Praise Jah!!



rastadred22 said:


> nice riddle!...they are lookin real good! ive monster cropped be4 only because i took clones and then some died so i took some clones with bud on them...from my experience if u take a clone really late into flower they respond and really get their 'monster 'cropping' branching goin on
> 
> -edit-
> by the way for anyone using a peat based soil such as promix...ive noticed u get much better results if u wait an hour after u 'flushed' and the trees ahve perked bac up!...i used to wait a few days for the soil to dry a bit and sometimes i get yellowing a day or two after i flush and then after i feed they get there green bac...but if u feed an hour after they perk up they really seem to feed aloooot more! and no signs of stress of def.






taint said:


> Thanks my days actually been rather interesting so far and still playing out as they tend to do.
> Do you mind if I post up my setup in this thread,don't wanna intrude or jack or whatever it's called these days.


As I know it RM3 allows anything but hate bs and hype......



gumball said:


> good morning taint
> 
> good morning to you too rastadred, good info on the rain/feed timeline.


Yes it is and with a lil research you will find trhat I have been doing it this way and it is da bomb isn't it?



riddleme said:


> this is exactly what I do as stated in another thread


And I told you about that switchup in method remember?



rastadred22 said:


> yea since u told me to try it this way ive noticed the soil dries out quicker and the plant stays healtier and happier...was just givin my feedback on the advice u gave me a few days ago..i was treating it like soil and it wasnt the best results but feeding this way is much better


I don't even wait anytime as soon as my last rain through I pour two gallons of feed through (5 gallon pots) Find that 2 gallons allows a more normal ppm amount than when I use to use only 1 gallon I had to mix it really strong and thought this was probably not healthy with the big salt swings so use two gallons at more normal levels



dudeoflife said:


> Lookin' good, riddle- And yeah, you don't wanna mix less then the recommended amount of h20 on the packets since you get max recommended ppm otherwise. If you are still getting burns after subsequent feedings just add a 1/5 more water than you'd normally use to weaken it a lil more. That should be it.
> 
> Mind Bender is looking real healthy.
> 
> News: *Working on a liquid fertilizer now*, for those who like to measure their own nutes.


Inspired by yours truly cant wait!!!!

Namaste'


----------



## taint (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you,I like folds specially when moistened.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 19, 2011)

taint said:


> Thank you,I like folds specially when moistened.


once again, so do I!!

Especially my slut's! 

And my lady loves being my slut!!

Namaste'


----------



## embry928 (Feb 19, 2011)

I did not know the name at the time but that is what i did last time. When i took the clones they had little buds on the tips with a couple nodes under. They took like a month to root but really turned into some nice plants. Where the little bud was turned in to 12 branches then into12 nice colas. The plant reminds me of a torch with a one foot handle and a two foot flame. I will post some pics if i get a camera before i harvest them.


riddleme said:


> taking clones on the 21st day of flower, right at the end of the stretch (I presume) is supposed to cause them to have to re-veg before rooting and causes exsplosive growth (similar to re-veggin) there is a thread on it. it does take em longer to root because of this so the ditty goes


----------



## riddleme (Feb 21, 2011)

That bowl of goo I showed you yielded over an oz of sweet tar hash and OMG it's yummy


----------



## bigman4270 (Feb 21, 2011)

riddleme said:


> That bowl of goo I showed you yielded over an oz of sweet tar hash and OMG it's yummy


Tar and yummy, never thought I would here those two words used together. lol


----------



## riddleme (Feb 21, 2011)

here are the pics, and though I gave it a name with the word tar in it (LOL) it is one of the best highs I have had in years


----------



## Illumination (Feb 21, 2011)

riddleme said:


> here are the pics, and though I gave it a name with the word tar in it (LOL) it is one of the best highs I have had in years


I'll be sampling this come April???

It is really that easy bro?

And hey y u no answer me texts?

Namaste'


----------



## taint (Feb 21, 2011)

I really like iso also,hope ye all having a good day.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah the ISO is good 

I have done the research and refined the technique, currently doing one last experiment so look for what could be my last ditty here at RIU?

Ahhhh the suspence


----------



## riddleme (Feb 26, 2011)

Gonna be a few post today 

I had someone bring me a harvest to run thru the chamber and damn it reaked, within 10 minutes my whole house stunk. Now this is not a bad smell to me, but like others I am not looking to draw unwanted attention to my garden  

Whenever I am fermentin in the chamber, I put a big pot of water on the stove, slow boiling, to raise the humidity in the house (does not affect the garden) I do this to keep the buds in the chamber from drying too fast, basically making the humidity outside the chamber match what is inside the chamber. I keep it between 50 and 60% 

Now what about that smell? This is a very easy, very fast solution if you ever need it. I simply put 1/2 teaspoon of Vicks VapoRub in the pot of boiling water, within 10 minutes my whole house now smells like Menthal and not only is that reaking smell gone but my sinuses are clear and I am breathing easier


----------



## riddleme (Feb 26, 2011)

Well 5 weeks of flower in the bank (for most) The STP has 2 and the Tilders re-veges have 3. The STP has finally shown female, WooHoo!

Not sure I would ever do this again, multiple strains at different stages as it has become a water/feed schedule nightmare LOL seems I'm doing something everyday 

Clones have 2 weeks in the dome, I have started the pencil thing and this morning they got some time with the dome off, no sign of yellowing at all things going as I expect

As expected the STP has stretched up to equal the GDP & MB, I love how they fight for dominance in the garden  the defoil resulted in 2 equal dominant colas and 1 less dom, the big fan leaves I removed were replaced by the plant as you can see in the pics  I liked what it did so much I defoiled the remaing STP's in the veg room, they have now become very bushy little bitches (pic included) I am not raining on these as I want to keep em small till thier turn in the flower room.

Gonna be raining in the flower room today and the SNG plants will get a dose of week 5, I am starting the weekly nutes a week behind on purpose because they did not get week 1 thru 4 as I fed em the 2-1-3 for the first 3 weeks and then switched to the 1-2-3 this is simply me testing all the various SNG products. The Jack's plants will get a dose of 20-10-20, I have had a few friends switch to this 20-10-20 and they too are having great results, one is even using it in hydro just harvested a beer can sized cola, will get a pic of it when it comes out of the chamber. This is not to say that I am not impressed with the SNG because truely I am and I will continue to use it!

Other than that not much going on, I always like the downhill side of the grow, seems to me to be the fun time 

Enjoy the pics, which includ a few of the seeded buds that are developing very nicely

and the Ultimate High Ditty comming shortly


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 26, 2011)

Keep'n green, as always, all look good!


----------



## riddleme (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm gonna start this off with a note to Lumi, cause he was here for Christmas, as some of you may know,,,,,,

Hey Lumi, remember how baked we were after tasting several buds and farie dust salads? imagine being even more stoned with JUST ONE HIT 

Ok, so if you follow my threads then you know I have a very high tolorence, why I only smoke farie dust (to get high) I do smoke buds to taste test em but they don't get me high unless I smoke a lot (and I mean A LOT) 

And as you know I recently started playin with ISO Hash and put my own spin on it by incorporating farie dust with it and earlier named it sweet tar hash, the name fits for me even though it includes the word tar because hey this sh*t looks like the tar we all clean out of our pipes & bongs but is loaded with the sweet goodness we all love from the plant.

Well I loved the taste and high from the first batch so much that I decided to do a bit of research on it and found lots of recipes (just google ISO Hash) with my first batch I left the buds in the ISO for several hours, in my research I discovered that a mere 20 to 30 seconds of vigorous shaking was all that required and this resulted in a better end product. Seems the longer it sits in the ISO the more stuff it pulls out that seems to weaken the final product. 

NOTE: that if there is any moisture in the buds/shake/trim that it will pull it out and after the ISO evaporates the water needs to as well (takes a bit longer) 

Now let me share that I normally take on average (depends on the salad mix) 10 hits of farie dust to get where I want to be. With the first batch of sweet tar it was very similar, took 10 hits to get there but tasted better, so I was happy. With refined process it came down to just 4 or 5 hits to get there and was simply awesome, I even saw colors and sh*t but here is the kicker I made a small batch (small cause was refinin & experimentin) that yielded a bit under a gram, I rolled up a bowl sized ball of it and smoked on that one ball for 4 days, yes it lasted 4 days and even shared it with a friend and each time I took 4 or 5 hits off it it was just as good as the time before, my friend loved it! 

Then I had an idea and I am very sure that I am not the first to try this though I may be the first to mix it with farie dust? what would happen if I did a freshly harvested bud? I just loaded the chamber with some freshly chopped GDP & Mango so I grabbed a bottom branch of GDP had like 7 little popcorn buds on it and I threw it into the ISO jar, because it was wet I shook it for 1 minute and filtered it into the pyrex dish. upon inspection I noticed that it did not dissolve the trichs, they were still very much intact and I thought oh well prolly didn't work but was worth a try. I proceeded to finish it anyway and then put the plant matter back in ISO to soak overnight (roughly 9 hours) it is in process as I write this and I will report on it later but here is what I noticed that just the little mushroom like heads of the trichs dissolved leaving behind the little cloudy white stems, which I though was kinda wierd, but I'm gettin ahead of myself 

I finished the first batch last night and kneaded in a 3 strain salad of farie dust, it yelded a little over a gram and I sliced a bit and put it in my bowl and then OMG was it STRONG my lips, teeth and gums went numb imediately, my throat tingled, my lungs expanded and brothers I was stoned, that one hit put me way beyond where I normally like to go and it continued creepin within 10 minutes I was couchlocked and kinda just starin at the tv, not a care in the world. But I did one hell of a smile on my face as I realized I had just discovered the holy grail of stoners, THE ULTIMATE HIGH!

I sat there completely stoned for a few hours and then took a second hit, it compounded very quickly and I took my happy ass to bed (while I still could) and was out in less than 20 minutes, and boy did I sleep like a baby waking up absolutely refreshed. Since this is exactly what I want from my medicine I was very happy indeed 

There will be no more trimmin popcorn buds ever again LOL as Riddle has a new way of procurrin his private stash 

So it really is very simple,
just put some buds in a jar (finished or fresh) 
cover them with 91% ISO
vigorously shake for 20 to 30 seconds
pour thru a regular coffee filter into a pyrex (glass) dish or plate
once it stops draining wrap the filter into a ball and squeeze the remaining goodness from it
allow it to evaporate dry, this can be sped up by blowing on it with a small fan (this makes the room smell like ISO) 
and just after it has vaped off the liquid (ISO & water) scrape up the tar with a razor blade and dunk it into a pile of farie dust, this allows you to pull it off the blade using your fingers (yes this shit is as nasty as the tar we clean out of our pipes in terms of sticky & messy) 
now rollit into a ball, kneading the farie dust into it and dipping it into more farie dust, kneading/rolling till the little ball becomes merely tacky, kinda like scotch tape.
now set aside for 2 or 3 hours allowing to dry
slice off a bit and enjoy!

I encourage to you to experiment with this as I have, hey always lookin for better (though gotta say this was the best high I ever had) I have one more experiment to do as I am no stranger to Organic Chemestry (love those 2 words together in an MJ forum) hell I have even broken the carbonian ion chain (some of you may know what that means LOL ) and if it turns out well I might share ???

And yes this is my last research ditty here, I will remain a visitor and member at RIU as I love all of you and it continues to greatly entertain me but future ditties will be on a new site launching soon. I hope that if any of you decide to try this that you will come back and share your results !!!!!!!


----------



## riddleme (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, I guess I need to add a warning. This is not for the regular toker, if you remember I had several folks taste my farie dust salads and fall to floor, to the point of making sure they were sitting down before trying it. THIS IS MUCH STRONGER and could even scare a person that does not have a high toloerance, so be careful my friends !!!!!


----------



## taint (Feb 26, 2011)

Iso is da schizzle my brother,I been doing it this way for a long time myself.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/408559-easy-iso.html
Here's a good place for screens,that way you can have far more control over mesh size,lasts forever and ya can sew bags if ya want to.
http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com/silk-screen-printing-mesh
Hope yer weekends going well and I love country living for not worrying bout the stank.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 26, 2011)

Decarboxylation.....be careful with that my brother...you may create something you may not like....i think protodecarboxylation while more difficult is actually what would produce the purity you seek...or may make it unusable for your purposes as well...I would have to do alot of thinking too see feasibility and dont have time today so...I guess you will figure this one out as well

Interesting as I have never thought of doing such with cannabinoids...have done it to san pedro extract to get the pure mesc out of the brew but the losses invloved in process nill'ed it's usefulness so back to drinking the sludge soap...lol

So basically wash the weed for 60 seconds evaporate ...wallah??

And what of these cloudy triches after the quick rinse? You brought that up but never elaborated

Cant wait to try this

Namaste'


----------



## dudeoflife (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm gonna print this page and meditate over it for a while. brb.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 26, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Decarboxylation.....be careful with that my brother...you may create something you may not like....i think protodecarboxylation while more difficult is actually what would *produce the purity you seek*...or may make it unusable for your purposes as well...I would have to do alot of thinking too see feasibility and dont have time today so...I guess you will figure this one out as well
> 
> Interesting as I have never thought of doing such with cannabinoids...have done it to san pedro extract to get the pure mesc out of the brew but the losses invloved in process nill'ed it's usefulness so back to drinking the sludge soap...lol
> 
> ...


as to purity, I am now trying acetone instead of ISO after doing some more research and even discovered there is a book out there explaining several techniques Cannabis Alchemy by David Gold.

The second shake of the fresh bud did not yield anything favorable, I tossed it. And as to the left behind trich stems hell I'm clueless, but will keep experimentin 

So far the acetone has given a much cleaner yield, this first batch is a finished bud batch and if it turns out good I will do a fresh bud in tomorrow (this batch is still drying/evaporating) I notice that it does not extract the plant matter as much or as quickly and my research revealed that you can even use acetone on stems. it has a much more golden hue to it (the ISO was greenish) and I am looking forward to testing it 

and yes Lumi, I will save some for April LOL


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 26, 2011)

I finally got caught up with your thread. Plants look great. I hope all is well. I used acetone many years ago to make hash oil. It had a chemical taste we could never remove. We tried a few times. I might have to try the ISO hash sometime.
Daniels


----------



## riddleme (Feb 26, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I finally got caught up with your thread. Plants look great. I hope all is well. I used acetone many years ago to make hash oil. It had a chemical taste we could never remove. We tried a few times. I might have to try the ISO hash sometime.
> Daniels


my research says to wash the acetone base with ISO


----------



## Illumination (Feb 27, 2011)

riddleme said:


> my research says to wash the acetone base with ISO


wash it twice with the iso after the acetone...for the most awesome solvency use xylene...works terrifically for opium poppies.....and will leave no nuance or trace of its presence....but takes a lil longer to dissipate ...but safe to use heat to speed it up...just not too hot

Namaste'


----------



## BossRingsB (Feb 27, 2011)

ah, yes, 15 wonderful looking reasons I came to you to learn. beautiful


----------



## gumball (Feb 27, 2011)

do you mean shake the goods with acetone, then after you rinse, shake that in ISO?


----------



## riddleme (Feb 27, 2011)

gumball said:


> do you mean shake the goods with acetone, then after you rinse, shake that in ISO?


shake in acetone yes, after it drys pour enough ISO in the bowl/plate to re-wet it and let it dry again, am currently doing this the ISO is almost dry will report how it turns out, but so far the end product is much much cleaner looking


----------



## gumball (Feb 27, 2011)

riddleme said:


> shake in acetone yes, after it drys pour enough ISO in the bowl/plate to re-wet it and let it dry again, am currently doing this the ISO is almost dry will report how it turns out, but so far the end product is much much cleaner looking


thank you riddleme, that is what I assumed but I would hate for that assumption to bite me in the ass!!


----------



## riddleme (Feb 27, 2011)

gumball said:


> thank you riddleme, that is what I assumed but I would hate for that assumption to bite me in the ass!!


Also important to make sure you get 99% "pure" acetone, got mine at wal-mart for $6.77 

another wierd observation is it seems to freeze the stuff in the jar after I shook it and poured into filter the buds were crispy and very cold?


----------



## gumball (Feb 27, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Also important to make sure you get 99% "pure" acetone, got mine at wal-mart for $6.77
> 
> another wierd observation is it seems to freeze the stuff in the jar after I shook it and poured into filter the buds were crispy and very cold?


sounds like butane with BHO. This should work with leaves too, right? You said stems, so I would say yes to leaves. Maybe some acetone and ISO in the weekly grocery trip


----------



## riddleme (Feb 27, 2011)

gumball said:


> sounds like butane with BHO. This should work with leaves too, right? You said stems, so I would say yes to leaves. Maybe some acetone and ISO in the weekly grocery trip


well we're gonna find out cause I'm gonna be trimmin later today


----------



## gumball (Feb 27, 2011)

Your the best ::


----------



## taint (Feb 27, 2011)

Acetone and xylene...................are you guys attempting to grow tumors?
Highly carcinigenic solvents yer using.
Lab grade acetone only leaves a .003% residue behind but I doubt wally's has lab grade on the shelf.
These things yer trying have all been done many times rm and the majority of the kinks have been worked out.
Instead of trying to reinvent the wheel perhaps you should put more into the refinement of said techniques.
I am not trying to be difficult or an anus I am just trying to share a couple decades of experiance and in this paticular case maybe extend someones life a bit.
I say that in all due respect and if yer not open to me or what I have to say I'll dip outta yer threads and that'll be the end of it.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 27, 2011)

taint said:


> Acetone and xylene...................are you guys attempting to grow tumors?
> Highly carcinigenic solvents yer using.
> Lab grade acetone only leaves a .003% residue behind but I doubt wally's has lab grade on the shelf.
> These things yer trying have all been done many times rm and the majority of the kinks have been worked out.
> ...


Totally listening, and yes all been done before as evidenced by all the web pages I found talkin about it, am just experimentin, kinda what I do following a concensus of my research to see for myself, and my intent is to refine 

Acetone is actually organic and if you google "acetone carcinogenic" every page comes up saying NO (health & science sites) kinda like the anti meth comercials that try to scare folks by saying battery acid is used to make it when in reality any drug that has HCL after it is made the exact same way. Acetone is used in this process to wash away the hydrocloric acid (HCL) I do acknowledge that the HCL & Acetone are lab grade


----------



## gumball (Feb 27, 2011)

I actually read up a little, and while I havent confirmed this, I did read someone state that Acetone is actually made by the human body in some form of another. For what its worth...

But it is always good for someone to bring up the health issues with shit us stoners do.


----------



## taint (Feb 27, 2011)

Whew...................Thanks man I appreciate yer openess.
Kinda weird there's no hash forum here.
Seriously dude check out that sscreen link.
The screens will seriously up yer game,sewing bags aint that hard and the results off a 160 mesh while not huge are def fucking mindnumbing.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 27, 2011)

taint said:


> Whew...................Thanks man I appreciate yer openess.
> Kinda weird there's no hash forum here.
> Seriously dude *check out that sscreen link*.
> The screens will seriously up yer game,sewing bags aint that hard and the results off a 160 mesh while not huge are def fucking mindnumbing.


I absolutely will do


----------



## Illumination (Feb 27, 2011)

gumball said:


> I actually read up a little, and while I havent confirmed this, I did read someone state that Acetone is actually made by the human body in some form of another. For what its worth...
> 
> But it is always good for someone to bring up the health issues with shit us stoners do.


True, but it is usually enhanced by nutrition or hydration isssues...as for the carcinogens mentioned, if you are constantly inhaling particulate matter then you already have an abundance of carcinogens so the ones that may be added by the solvent are inconsequential by comparison....and a quick iso wash afterwards will remove any that may be present in your extraction...ever read how they make acetylsalicylic acid and acetaminophen? If so then according to what you have disclosed about carcinogens in solvents you will never take aspirin or tylenol again...lol

What I am saying is these solvents work better and as long as you are patient and do the washes you are fine....

Namaste

ps-RM3 I am going to post an announcement here...thanx


----------



## Illumination (Feb 27, 2011)

NEWS FLASH! NEWS FLASH! NEWS FLASH! 

We Need You to Send an Email TODAY!

New Mexico HB 593 calling for the Repeal of the Medical Cannabis Program's Lynn & Erin Compassionate Use Act
Will come up THIS WEEK to the House Consumer & Public Affairs Committee for a Hearing
If Approved, the HB 593 will go to the House for a vote

27 State Representatives have already signed on to the Bill - if it goes to the House, it will very likely Pass! We need to stop it in Committee NOW!

NORML has put up a web page that will automatically send your email to the Committee Members and your own Representative. 

*Click this link to get to NORML's site
and FILL OUT the Email Form*

http://r20.rs6.net/tn.jsp?llr=hssyj5cab&et=1104666983281&s=1526&e=001c2pOGw1isJ8b44lXf9iyjgJRNWwtNg_PUCYIg6jVkGGlZQ1qzu_dYrDdRV5EOh9FWmDoVruR7r9eC-jV_QU84Zvj_XLFsYHXXsnnYIdVmOm5oFFCOsdxsZ1SZEYpZ56IxfGAFMJ7OmSc0LJ8zgQ9XHmYYPMrGn8lgLVKrzVnoSY=

You Will Make a Difference!
We Will STOP this Attack on our Medicine!

Please do not sit by while Martinez tries to screw us....

Namaste'


----------



## bigman4270 (Feb 27, 2011)

Done! just sent it.

Big


----------



## Illumination (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanx bro...appreciated

Namaste'

Keep 'em coming


----------



## taint (Feb 27, 2011)

The repubs are doing damn near the exact same thing here in montana,good luck and stay on'em.


----------



## cindergrow (Feb 27, 2011)

riddleme said:


> And yes this is my last research ditty here, I will remain a visitor and member at RIU as I love all of you and it continues to greatly entertain me but future ditties will be on a new site launching soon. I hope that if any of you decide to try this that you will come back and share your results !!!!!!!


I guess you will have a web site up soon. I have been waiting to see the detailed build of the chamber. Is this where it will be posted? I will be getting the machete sharpened up this week, so it will be too late for this round to get one built me thinks. But I love the idea of a faster more reliable method for dry/cure.


----------



## embry928 (Feb 27, 2011)

i want a chamber so bad please tell me it will be there.


cindergrow said:


> I guess you will have a web site up soon. I have been waiting to see the detailed build of the chamber. Is this where it will be posted? I will be getting the machete sharpened up this week, so it will be too late for this round to get one built me thinks. But I love the idea of a faster more reliable method for dry/cure.


----------



## gumball (Feb 28, 2011)

I will tell you guys they are simple. I was able to use what riddleme shared, as well as some googling on tobacco curing, and build mine. Plus, he detailed his tuning in his Balls to the Wall thread. I have put one together with decent success, but still not as good as riddleme's. I think I could have better on my next run. I have been dieing for him to share his plans too so I could share mine


----------



## riddleme (Feb 28, 2011)

yes, it will be there


----------



## riddleme (Feb 28, 2011)

The first results are in, as noted first extract using acetone was on dried cured buds. This end product was much cleaner, there was no "tar" element. Final product more like an oil and more difficult to bind with farie dust, also still sticky even after hours of drying, but very yummy to smoke, no chem taste at all and the smell was to die for 

as I write this the second extract using acetone is vapoing, with this one following my research I did stacked pours, meaning that I put "fresh" popcorn & trim into several jars then filled the first jar with acetone and strained into the second jar, then strained the second jar into the 3rd jar. this allows extraction using less acetone, encreasing yield and limiting dry/vape time. I am going to finish this one without adding farie dust 

also note that when I squeezed the acetone out of the filters it instantly vaped off (boiling point of acetone is 56 degrees) and left my hand so so very sticky and as a result of skin absorption I got a contact high which was mild


----------



## embry928 (Feb 28, 2011)

why wait share now


gumball said:


> I will tell you guys they are simple. I was able to use what riddleme shared, as well as some googling on tobacco curing, and build mine. Plus, he detailed his tuning in his Balls to the Wall thread. I have put one together with decent success, but still not as good as riddleme's. I think I could have better on my next run. I have been dieing for him to share his plans too so I could share mine


----------



## Murfy (Feb 28, 2011)

what is fairy dust?


----------



## riddleme (Feb 28, 2011)

Murfy said:


> what is fairy dust?


kief collected by using a coffee grinder, did a ditty on it in my balls to the wall thread (toward the end) farie dust is just what I call it


----------



## Murfy (Feb 28, 2011)

sweet.

so what's this about a new site?


----------



## riddleme (Feb 28, 2011)

Murfy said:


> sweet.
> 
> so what's this about a new site?


It won't be my site LOL I have been asked to spread my knowledge by someone that is launching a new site (real soon) it will be geared more towards medical and should eliminate kids (because of how it is being set up) so let's see,,,,, no kids, no assholes, no bad info or answers for me it was a no brainer


----------



## djruiner (Feb 28, 2011)

riddleme said:


> It won't be my site LOL I have been asked to spread my knowledge by someone that is launching a new site (real soon) it will be geared more towards medical and should eliminate kids (because of how it is being set up) so let's see,,,,, no kids, no assholes, no bad info or answers for me it was a no brainer


sounds like heaven...ive thought of coding a place like that..just dont have the server space nor the help i would need to build it...i cringe on this site just by reading some of the titles alone.i see a ton of threads with advice being given by people that should not even be allowed on a computer let alone giving advice about anything.if your looking for the basics this place is good to search around for in that case...but for more detailed information on things more technical...your SOL on this site


----------



## Murfy (Feb 28, 2011)

members only?


----------



## Murfy (Feb 28, 2011)

this extraction you're making is basically rick simpson oil?
is it also good for cooking? cleaner than butane maybe?


----------



## riddleme (Feb 28, 2011)

Murfy said:


> members only?





Murfy said:


> this extraction you're making is basically rick simpson oil?
> is it also good for cooking? cleaner than butane maybe?


Yes

never heard of rick simpson?

and yes (with acetone)


----------



## Illumination (Feb 28, 2011)

riddleme said:


> It won't be my site LOL I have been asked to spread my knowledge by someone that is launching a new site (real soon) it will be geared more towards medical and should eliminate kids (because of how it is being set up) so let's see,,,,, no kids, no assholes, no bad info or answers for me it was a no brainer



I also will be there...gonna be fun

Please all of our clan once it is up come...and really share grow knowledge ...not bs hype you know??

Shouldn't be too much longer...already had a peek at it and is looking great...and...quite ??familiar??

Namaste'

ps-aside from our family here..you know who you are....murf and taint I really hope to see both of you there as well...and everyone else but you 2 no nonsense guys we need...lol


----------



## riddleme (Feb 28, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I also will be there...gonna be fun
> 
> Please all of our clan once it is up come...and really share grow knowledge ...not bs hype you know??
> 
> ...


and I will be a moderator, if that don't mean no BS nothing does

I hope to see everyone there


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 28, 2011)

Sometimes you have to love the irony of the world. I used one of these last week & was thinking of getting one, then making hash oil. The Vapor swing was bad ass. I was high for a couple hours. It was between this and bubble bags.
How do you think this would work with your new Hash mix?
Daniels
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280622799369#vi-content


----------



## Illumination (Feb 28, 2011)

riddleme said:


> and I will be a moderator, if that don't mean no BS nothing does
> 
> I hope to see everyone there


and so will I so there you go...good info but not any bs...now not differences of opinion as, that I welcome as to learn, but no haters...haters free zone...we promise

Namaste'


----------



## Murfy (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks for the invite!
a no nonsense grow/research forum!


----------



## taint (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds good holler when ready.


----------



## Murfy (Feb 28, 2011)

oh. by the by. rick simpson is an interesting read.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 28, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Sometimes you have to love the irony of the world. I used one of these last week & was thinking of getting one, then making hash oil. The Vapor swing was bad ass. I was high for a couple hours. It was between this and bubble bags.
> How do you think this would work with your new Hash mix?
> Daniels
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280622799369#vi-content


looks like an interesting toy for sure, I'm sure this oil/hash would love it 



Murfy said:


> oh. by the by. rick simpson is an interesting read.


googled and duh, I know his story just didn't remember his name LOL


----------



## gumball (Feb 28, 2011)

embry928 said:


> why wait share now


Because to me that would be like copyright infringement on riddleme's baby, ya know what I mean.. Riddleme doesnt want to share his right away, and only he could give the ultimate how to of it. But he gave the information to do it, publicly available. It is not hard. He actually provided one link to www.instructables.com on how to make a tobacco fermenter and that told me so much. Then I just had to research riddleme's tidbits for the rest.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 28, 2011)

riddleme said:


> looks like an interesting toy for sure, I'm sure this oil/hash would love it
> 
> 
> 
> googled and duh, I know his story just didn't remember his name LOL



http://phoenixtears.ca/



Pheonix's tears.....this guy has seen it cure just about everything....really wanna get my grow op bigger so I can do his remedy...alot of things I have read lead me to believe that it will at least arrest if not cure my ailment....gotta get more space so I can get the amount I need for it...so until then...dammit...I will just have to smoke and get high 


Namaste'


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 1, 2011)

gumball said:


> I will tell you guys they are simple. I was able to use what riddleme shared, as well as some googling on tobacco curing, and build mine. Plus, he detailed his tuning in his Balls to the Wall thread. I have put one together with decent success, but still not as good as riddleme's. I think I could have better on my next run. I have been dieing for him to share his plans too so I could share mine


I built one as well did you document yours?


----------



## gumball (Mar 1, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> I built one as well did you document yours?


Kind of. I have a few notes on it. But it really is simple, just requires some tuning. And courage to do it


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 1, 2011)

gumball said:


> Kind of. I have a few notes on it. But it really is simple, just requires some tuning. And courage to do it


Same here bro , I haven't shared any details with anybody out of respect for RM3 , Did get a fairly decent dry time , but I haven't had the opportunity to run it with any drowned plants yet . Buds were absolutly yummy though ,come out looking and tasting great and burns a white ash .


----------



## taint (Mar 1, 2011)

Can I see a pic of the finished buds please?


----------



## gumball (Mar 1, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Same here bro , I haven't shared any details with anybody out of respect for RM3 , Did get a fairly decent dry time , but I haven't had the opportunity to run it with any drowned plants yet . Buds were absolutly yummy though ,come out looking and tasting great and burns a white ash .





taint said:


> Can I see a pic of the finished buds please?


My buds were great too after only 5 days. My picky wife said it tasted better than bout anything I have bought or grown before. 

Taint- I have a harvest coming up in the next three weeks. If Riddleme doesn't post some of his lovely pics first, I will post some of my buds for you before and after the chamber. I aint kidding either, 5 days. And I had to use lettuce as a composting/moisture additive because I didn't have enough buds to compost alone.


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 1, 2011)

taint said:


> Can I see a pic of the finished buds please?


Something like this ??



Before


----------



## Illumination (Mar 1, 2011)

gumball said:


> My buds were great too after only 5 days. My picky wife said it tasted better than bout anything I have bought or grown before.
> 
> Taint- I have a harvest coming up in the next three weeks. If Riddleme doesn't post some of his lovely pics first, I will post some of my buds for you before and after the chamber. I aint kidding either, 5 days. And I had to use lettuce as a composting/moisture additive because I didn't have enough buds to *compost* alone.



Very good my friend....that is exactly what I deduced was occurring

Namaste'


----------



## gumball (Mar 1, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Very good my friend....that is exactly what I deduced was occurring
> 
> Namaste'


It's scary when you think about it, "Composting your Buds", ewwww! I remember one of the how-to's or articles Riddleme shared stated you could actually put it under a compost pile, tobacco I think "IT" was, and it produced the same effect. I dont think I would go that far. But the origination of fermenting go back to the days of Columbus right, transporting brew's across the seas, I think I read that.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 1, 2011)

gumball said:


> *It's scary when you think about it, "Composting your Buds*", ewwww! I remember one of the how-to's or articles Riddleme shared stated you could actually put it under a compost pile, tobacco I think "IT" was, and it produced the same effect. I dont think I would go that far. But the origination of fermenting go back to the days of Columbus right, transporting brew's across the seas, I think I read that.


Not scary at all, just requires a bit of due dilligence, that's the f-ing problem with the way blackmarket/commercial MJ is dealt with by combining greed with laziness. The typical way that MJ is harvested and cured is the fastest easiest laziest way possible and it has no business being fed to real patients with real medical problems. Hell over half of the bud in dispenseries has never even been cured they sell it right after it is dry. most trim before hanging it to dry (a huge mistake) and the rest only sees the jar on the display shelf. It is a f-ing shame that dispensey model is nothing more than a blackmarket storefront for recreational fake patients, I'm sorry but it sickens me, why I have spent so much time here trying to spread the truth, REAL PATIENTS DESERVE REAL MEDICINE!


----------



## donni101 (Mar 1, 2011)

I here that! I'm catching back up and following your growth and teaching on here. You have the best threads to learn from.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 1, 2011)

donni101 said:


> I here that! I'm catching back up and following your growth and teaching on here. You have the best threads to learn from.


Welcome and thank you


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 1, 2011)

*That's exactly what drove me to growing .  . It is very sickening , it was to the point where I could get better stuff off a street dealer versus a dispensary.*


----------



## riddleme (Mar 1, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *That's exactly what drove me to growing .  . It is very sickening , it was to the point where I could get better stuff off a street dealer versus a dispensary.*


Hell I have to warn my patients about my stuff (lumi can attest ) most folks simply don't have a clue


----------



## Illumination (Mar 1, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *That's exactly what drove me to growing .  . It is very sickening , it was to the point where I could get better stuff off a street dealer versus a dispensary.*



Dispensary weed here? LOL!!! What a joke...first there's only like 15 actually selling anything in the whole state....All of it is de-triched....my first bagseed grow that almost died 20 times got me higher than their supposed "Legend" strain....my blackmarket man gets kickass shit...RM3, Shrub's and I are the only herbs better than his I have tried so far

What we should do is look into opening one that is actually about the product and customer then about money...I think quality is the missing link that would succeed when the others are compared...

Namaste'


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 1, 2011)

* There's hundreds of dispensaries here , most are crap , ones that have better looking meds charge an arm and a leg . I have noticed recently , and rely on these when I need something different , are doing "decent quality " at very good prices . I only know of two and only visit them because I have no choice sometimes . They are jewels when you find them .*


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 1, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Hell I have to warn my patients about my stuff (lumi can attest ) most folks simply don't have a clue


Sounds great , I'm glad you are able to do this and share it with us


----------



## Illumination (Mar 1, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Hell I have to warn my patients about my stuff (lumi can attest ) most folks simply don't have a clue


Ok here's the give...

I smoke good herb everyday all day long. I eat edibles which are VERY STRONG everyday.

Went visit RM3....talked bout all kinds of grow topics and thought "Man I am learning so much being here with my bro" Didn't learn shit cause I WAS SO RIPPPED!!

Lemme tell you this dude grows some potent shit, mellow taste and smooth as fuck...BUT THE MAIN THING IS THE POTENCY!!!!!

And I like sats but was in heaven on his indies!! But really liked his NL# 1 over the special or "TILDERS" because it was more energetic than the special...but the special was stronger...

Is that what you were hinting at bro?

Namaste'


----------



## dudeoflife (Mar 1, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Dispensary weed here? LOL!!! What a joke...first there's only like 15 actually selling anything in the whole state....All of it is de-triched....my first bagseed grow that almost died 20 times got me higher than their supposed "Legend" strain....my blackmarket man gets kickass shit...RM3, Shrub's and I are the only herbs better than his I have tried so far
> 
> What we should do is look into opening one that is actually about the product and customer then about money...I think quality is the missing link that would succeed when the others are compared...
> 
> Namaste'


I imagine that they're only concerned about yield and turnaround time. It's a for profit business, time is everything rather than timing. Think they actually take the proper steps to cure bud? Grow artisan quality genetics?


----------



## Illumination (Mar 1, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> I imagine that they're only concerned about yield and turnaround time. It's a for profit business, time is everything rather than timing. Think they actually take the proper steps to cure bud? Grow artisan quality genetics?


I know...but you could make even more if you did it as best as possible...kinda like Rolls Royce verses chrysler you know??

And answer the pm's bro!!! LOL

Namaste'


----------



## embry928 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys I found a really nice soil combo at American Clay Works in denver yesterday. The brand name is Fafard it is 60% peat moss with perlite, coco coir, earthworm castings, mycorrhizae (endo, ecto, bacteria), gypsum, organic wetting agent, and dolomite lime. It is a custom blend made just for growers like us the name is Urban mix A, cost 30 a bag and will fill 5 5 gallon buckets. multi bag discounts available a 10+, 26(1/2 pallet),51+(pallet),204+(4 pallets)


----------



## riddleme (Mar 2, 2011)

embry928 said:


> Hey guys I found a really nice soil combo at American Clay Works in denver yesterday. The brand name is Fafard it is 60% peat moss with perlite, coco coir, earthworm, mycorrhizae (endo, ecto, bacteria), gypsum, organic wetting agent, and dolomite lime. It is a custom blend made just for growers like us the name is Urban mix A, cost 30 a bag and will fill 5 5 gallon buckets.


Yeah if your in Denver American Clay is a great place


----------



## embry928 (Mar 2, 2011)

For sure I am so glad you hooked me up with American clay works best prices and products around. I stopped using sunshine mix along time ago and went with fafard pete moss. I have tried there 80/20 and 70/30 pete perlite mixes. First go with the "urban mix A" we will see how it works, I think it will be good.


riddleme said:


> Yeah if your in Denver American Clay is a great place


----------



## gumball (Mar 2, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Also important to make sure you get 99% "pure" acetone, got mine at wal-mart for $6.77
> 
> another wierd observation is it seems to freeze the stuff in the jar after I shook it and poured into filter the buds were crispy and very cold?


I meant to ask, did you get something like this, or 100% acetone finger nail polish remover?

http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=68&page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=23988&category_id=904


----------



## riddleme (Mar 2, 2011)

gumball said:


> I meant to ask, did you get something like this, or 100% acetone finger nail polish remover?
> 
> http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=68&page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=23988&category_id=904


that is exactly the same thing I got at wal-mart

fingernail polish remover is a big huge NO NO has nasty additives in it


----------



## gumball (Mar 2, 2011)

riddleme said:


> that is exactly the same thing I got at wal-mart
> 
> fingernail polish remover is a big huge NO NO has nasty additives in it


Ok, thanks! I have perused a'many a Walmart aisle and seen that type before and it was the first thing that came to mind


----------



## riddleme (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, so you may have noticed that I have become a leprochan and Lumi has become a hobgoblin  we also have an elf, a garden knome and a farie princess (though avatars may not have changed yet? ) as of right now I can not divulge all the details (only 4 people know so far) but I can tell you it has to do with the new site we are talking about. 

we still need a ladybug (any lady growers lurkin out there?) a worm, a troll, a spider, and perhaps a bird for air support but it has to be a garden friendly bird??? other critters are optional and could be considered if you have ideas? like for instance a fish, the garden is near a babbling brook  maybe a bat (bat poop is good) 

If you might be interested in joining an idea to inhance the awareness of medical MJ PM me and tell me what character you wanna be???


----------



## dudeoflife (Mar 3, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Ok, so you may have noticed that I have become a leprochan and Lumi has become a hobgoblin  we also have an elf, a garden knome and a farie princess (though avatars may not have changed yet? ) as of right now I can not divulge all the details (only 4 people know so far) but I can tell you it has to do with the new site we are talking about.
> 
> we still need a ladybug (any lady growers lurkin out there?) a worm, a troll, a spider, and perhaps a bird for air support but it has to be a garden friendly bird??? other critters are optional and could be considered if you have ideas? like for instance a fish, the garden is near a babbling brook  maybe a bat (bat poop is good)
> 
> If you might be interested in joining an idea to inhance the awareness of medical MJ PM me and tell me what character you wanna be???


Hey, i wanna be the garden gnome


----------



## Illumination (Mar 3, 2011)

I am the hobgoblin..torture them bitches into bud whores....

Namaste'


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 3, 2011)

Rrooooaaarrrr !

King of the food chain and known for the circle of life .He is King of his Queens and master of his domain .

Just as we are the King of our "Queens" (our flowering gurls) and master of our domain (our garden).


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 3, 2011)

Drowned one of my gurls last night .I'm bad about glancing over threads sometimes or trying to retain while too high .I already suffer from CRS so.... afterwards figured I'd revisit the info . I did it 5 days early , supposed to be wait till ready then drown duh . Went back to take a look at her 4 hrs later and realized I had cheated her of plumping out some more .Damn she was even pushing out brand new budsites under the canopy .Soo I drained her back down and will see what happens?


----------



## riddleme (Mar 3, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Drowned one of my gurls last night .I'm bad about glancing over threads sometimes or trying to retain while too high .I already suffer from CRS so.... afterwards figured I'd revisit the info . I did it 5 days early , supposed to be wait till ready then drown duh . Went back to take a look at her 4 hrs later and realized I had cheated her of plumping out some more .Damn she was even pushing out brand new budsites under the canopy .Soo I drained her back down and will see what happens?


sounds like you really made it rain LOL

trial and error best way to learn


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 3, 2011)

riddleme said:


> sounds like you really made it rain LOL
> 
> trial and error best way to learn


Yup thats what I was thinking , I paid attention to the buds and will keep a close eye , I'm thinking this equalized the ph in the soil ,probaly put her to sleep IDK , and mabey she will wake up and wick then spurt I hope .It's a Flo cross flo is known for continuing to bud and is a great candidate for staged harvests.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 3, 2011)

How's this for a bird, security


----------



## gumball (Mar 3, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> How's this for a bird, security


Great picture Bonzi


----------



## riddleme (Mar 3, 2011)

we have our ladybug, a spider and a koi (gonna add a koi pond) 

still need a worm and a troll


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 3, 2011)

I did a batch of that Acetone Hash Oil. Starts on #769 of my* Well Here Goes Again * You weren't kidding for the strength of that stuff.
Daniels
How's that for a Koi?


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 4, 2011)

damn u guys seems like i been out the loop for sometime...wats this new site u guys b talkin bout?


----------



## riddleme (Mar 4, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I did a batch of that Acetone Hash Oil. Starts on #769 of my* Well Here Goes Again * You weren't kidding for the strength of that stuff.
> Daniels
> How's that for a Koi?


it's yummy for sure, and you did a great job of puttin it all together with pics!


----------



## riddleme (Mar 4, 2011)

Got just one final note for ya this one is to share an observation and ask others to share thier experience (hey Taint I'm talkin bout you)

after each batch, I shaped the final product into different shapes ball, tube, cube etc so I could remember which was which 

I left these shapes sit out on my counter in the open air, my thought was to completly evaporate any remaining solvent, two things happened, first the outer edge got hard (less sticky) while the inner parts stayed nice & gooey and second it seems to have somehow cured? yeppers the longer it sits out it seems the better it gets. I discovered this totally by accident because once they got the hard outer shell I wrapped them in tinfoil to seal em up but I had one batch (the cube) where the farie dust to oil ratio was off a bit (more oily) that seemed like it was takin forever to dry (get the hard shell) so I just left it out figured no harm no foul and last night I took a slice from it and whoa betsey it had become a one hitta quita. 

I was so f-ing high off that one hit, folks I actually went to use the bathroom saw myself in the mirror and just started laughing, big huge uncontrollable laughing, went on for over 10 minutes (was watching Idol and missed 2 songs LOL) then it started creepin and changin channels, I was one happy f-ing stoner 

just a note that cube has been sittin out in open air for a week and I'm gonna leave it out to see if it continues to improve (god help me if it does LOL) 

and please others that have done this (taint) chime in on how you cure and store it


----------



## ChubbySoap (Mar 4, 2011)

i don't dance anymore cause i look like a worm when i do...

*wriggle wiggle*
D:

...and that bird scares the piss out of me...cripes


----------



## riddleme (Mar 4, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> damn u guys seems like i been out the loop for sometime...wats this new site u guys b talkin bout?


Hey rasta, I found a troll with dreadlocks, last character spot to fill, you want it???


----------



## gumball (Mar 4, 2011)

That's great with the curing of oil riddleme  how did the batch of trim compare to the others? I assume with oil potency is still there, but less end product.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 4, 2011)

gumball said:


> That's great with the curing of oil riddleme  how did the batch of trim compare to the others? I assume with oil potency is still there, but less end product.


well I included all the popcorn with the trim so actually the yield was a lot higher, the 2 trim batches were the biggest, the 3 jar batch (GDP) was 13.5 grams and the 2 jar batch (mango) was 7 grams. I have not done just trim by itself


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 4, 2011)

So I left mine out overnight to evaporate, scraping off with a razor blade was hard, but I was thinking. Could I dump a bit of Everclear into the Pyrex and wipe oil free then, dump into that jar I put the first batch into? Then it can let the grain alcohol evaporate. Seems like this would work fine, but am I missing something. I have ISO, and Acetone, but I also have Everclear for when I make the Green Dragon.
Daniels


----------



## riddleme (Mar 4, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> So I left mine out overnight to evaporate, scraping off with a razor blade was hard, but I was thinking. Could I dump a bit of Everclear into the Pyrex and wipe oil free then, dump into that jar I put the first batch into? Then it can let the grain alcohol evaporate. Seems like this would work fine, but am I missing something. I have ISO, and Acetone, but I also have Everclear for when I make the Green Dragon.
> Daniels


In my research everclear was mentioned as an alternative but it was reported that it did not do as well, I think it would work for what your saying, I say give it a whirl and see what happens, I'm sure it won't hurt it


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 4, 2011)

I was wondering if Everclear would be better anyway, since it is 95% alcohol, where ISO is 91%. But even if it was, that shit is expensive compared to ISO. Since the point is evaporating anyway unless the 4% mattered, why bother. Acetone is better, you say so I've been using it for the first two batches.
Everclear worked to re-wet it, and scrape to the center.
Daniels


----------



## riddleme (Mar 4, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I was wondering if Everclear would be better anyway, since it is 95% alcohol, where ISO is 91%. But even if it was, that shit is expensive compared to ISO. Since the point is evaporating anyway unless the 4% mattered, why bother. Acetone is better, you say so I've been using it for the first two batches.
> Everclear worked to re-wet it, and scrape to the center.
> Daniels


Everclear might be a better wash for the acetone than ISO?


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe I have a new experiment. Do an Acetone bath in a qt. Mason, strain into a pint Mason. Then wait for Pint to dry. Add some ISO, strain into a clean pint, wait to dry, then a last wash with a little Everclear in a pint, then pour in the Pyrex. Then I can add the dust. Would this be a way for a nice clean oil?
Daniels


----------



## dudeoflife (Mar 4, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Everclear might be a better wash for the acetone than ISO?


Everclear. Yes!

I used to drive to Kentucky to get this stuff by the gallon. It works like a charm. And a great mixer for the afterparty...


----------



## Illumination (Mar 4, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> Everclear. Yes!
> 
> I used to drive to Kentucky to get this stuff by the gallon. It works like a charm. And a great mixer for the afterparty...



could even have some thc laced drinks!!! Although I wouldn't fuck up the herb buzz with the dirty ol alcohol one!! But I don't drink at all so maybe I am biased....

Namaste

ps- pssst... xylene dammit...try it somebody....there is a chemistry to be learned there...seriously


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey thanks i was thinkin bout this lil rastamon....


----------



## Illumination (Mar 4, 2011)

I love him!!! And his name is PURPLE da HAZE MON!!!!

Namaste'


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 4, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I love him!!! And his name is PURPLE da HAZE MON!!!!
> 
> Namaste'


lofl dats wat up...or i ca dress up like a troll and just snap a pic of myself....lol....or not


----------



## riddleme (Mar 4, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> hey thanks i was thinkin bout this lil rastamon....View attachment 1474632


I love it


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 4, 2011)

I found the easiest way to make Hash, can you guess why this is the eaiest?


----------



## taint (Mar 4, 2011)

Because ya mack it up in the blender,bag it and then let settle in the freezer,totally solvent free and depending on the screen size all bubbly and shiz..................that's my guess anyways.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 4, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> I found the easiest way to make Hash, can you guess why this is the eaiest?
> 
> View attachment 1474958View attachment 1474959


either it's cause the ol lady is makin it???? or your a woman and I'm clueless LOL


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 4, 2011)

taint said:


> Because ya mack it up in the blender,bag it and then let settle in the freezer,totally solvent free and depending on the screen size all bubbly and shiz..................that's my guess anyways.


No Try again...


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey riddle wats this site alla about?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 4, 2011)

riddleme said:


> either it's cause the ol lady is makin it???? or your a woman and I'm clueless LOL


winner winner chicken dinner. I got my wife watch Sub Cools video and then made her do it. Easy Game. BTW she did not use the blender, was trying to break up the ice (made snow cones lol)


----------



## taint (Mar 4, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmm........................snowcones.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep by far the easiest way


----------



## riddleme (Mar 4, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> hey riddle wats this site alla about?


It's a secret


----------



## gumball (Mar 4, 2011)

riddleme said:


> It's a secret


Can you, or one of the other Avatars, at least give us a tentative date of when we will know the secret? I can always use another site to peruse on occasion, I only have 3 or 4 now... 

hey bonzi, that shit had me cracking up


----------



## riddleme (Mar 4, 2011)

should be launching next week, why we're linin up the characters


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 5, 2011)

* I've been trying to figure out the easiest way to make hash also . And for everthing I have seen , Riddle's tar hash deal he has going on seems to be the easiest to me . I watched Sub's movie ,he made it look easy but damn all those steps . Gonna get me sum acetone for sure , hell I already have what's needed . And I'm diggin the potency being reported . Shit a 10 hit kief man gettin a 1 hitta quita sounds awesome !
'
*


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 5, 2011)

riddleme said:


> should be launching next week, why we're linin up the characters


Did you get all the character spots filled that you needed?


----------



## riddleme (Mar 5, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Did you get all the character spots filled that you needed?


yeppers all the ones I thought up have been filled plus a few additions, but others could still join in if they come up with something


----------



## riddleme (Mar 5, 2011)

I posted this pic in a thread to answer a question about how to prevent nute lockout. My answer was to understand how nutes interact, the pic shows negative and positive interactions simply follow the direction of the arrows to understand the implecations


----------



## gumball (Mar 5, 2011)

it hurt my eyes, really. you have a link to the original? duh, i just search for mulders chart. funny it hurt my eyes.


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 5, 2011)

*That's an interesting chart . There are some good reads poppin up when you search it also I'm noticing .

And a big Thank You RM3 ! I am now able to PH down my tap with the brita filter and Apple Cider vinegar . I made it rain on my one of my veg gurls. I just came back in from checking on her (rained yesterday) and boy did she reward me. About 1 1/2 in spurt so far and she is a vibrant green now ,she was dark and dull looking.**


*


----------



## riddleme (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey King I just kinda helped you out in this thread, though you were doing a great job 

https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/413743-transition-veg-appropriate-nutes-flowering.html

it delayed my update which is comming shortly


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 5, 2011)

*Thanks brudder ! That was a classic example of forum hype being passed around . Loading a bowl for the update!*


----------



## riddleme (Mar 5, 2011)

6 weeks of flower in the bank for all but the STP it has 3 weeks in the bank

Not much to report, everything going smoothly as we approach the downhill ride toward harvest. So I am including a bunch of bud porn and a chamber tip 

the 14 inch cola on the MB starting to fill in nicely it has 6 weeks to go (sat dom) the GDP colas are a foot now with 3 weeks to go. MB is getting SNG nutes, GDP is getting Jack's

in the pics of the chamber you see little piles of buds, this is how I "burp the jars" these buds hit the jars last sunday and are still wet & sticky. they were on the shelves (in the chamber) for 2 hours this morning. I pile em up and check them every 10 minutes, simply feeling for the outer edges to get slightly crispy, when it does I rearrange the piles turning the outer buds in and the inner buds out. then wait till slightly crispy and back in the jars  in the week they have been jarred I have done this 3 times so far. Note: for this process I maintain the humidity outside the chamber at a minimum of 40%, power to the chamber (fans & heaters) is off when I do this

I smoked one of the GDP buds last night to check its progress and it was yummy, GDP has a very distinct taste and smell 

Enjoy the porn


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 5, 2011)

Damn nice RM3. I'm re-posting that chart. Nice find.
I re-sized it too. You guys better be able to see this.









Daniels
View attachment 1476080


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 5, 2011)

*Just simply amazing looking as always , nice pic update those colas are wicked !*


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 5, 2011)

Mmmmm, that GDP looks so tasty. Everything looks amazing as usual!


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 5, 2011)

looks great riddle!


----------



## donni101 (Mar 5, 2011)

NIIIce!!!! I like the bud porn. That chart looks like my daughter would say "cooky."


----------



## embry928 (Mar 5, 2011)

hey just wanted to show you what i have been up to more pics on my profile album nirvana grow


----------



## ChubbySoap (Mar 5, 2011)

ooo them be some nice plants right there!


----------



## embry928 (Mar 8, 2011)

how much apple cider vinegar do you guys use to ph down 2gallons from 7.5 to 5.8? I been using about a 1 TBS to get there dose that sound right? p.s. just got my first ph meter


----------



## riddleme (Mar 8, 2011)

embry928 said:


> how much apple cider vinegar do you guys use to ph down 2gallons from 7.5 to 5.8? I been using about a 1 TBS to get there dose that sound right? p.s. just got my first ph meter


yeppers that about what I use, cept my water is 7.8


----------



## AlteredEgo (Mar 9, 2011)

WOW!!! I just got to the end tonight of this, the 4th thread of your's I have read, lol. It has taken a month or so, and I have learned a huge bunch... Thanks! 

I just took a pic of the AK-47 I have in early budding right now, I don't count days, sorry. Hell, I barely even give a shit about the calendar, much less the time. It is frosty goodness!



Then this Indica, maybe of NL descent is looking good too.



Ever seen this symmetry? 



I topped it for 8 colas, but it still chose 4 mains, and 4 secondary. I have a male of this for breeding, thinking of combining this Indica with the truly sativa of the AK??? 

Anyway, just harvested a nice sativa dominant blend, hawaii seed, and have a little weird afgani with drowning roots now, been 2 days, will harvest the 17th. It looks like it is trying to keep up with the tub full of water her feet are getting all wrinkled in, lol


----------



## embry928 (Mar 9, 2011)

nice work on the plants got to love riddleme for all the great teachings.


AlteredEgo said:


> WOW!!! I just got to the end tonight of this, the 4th thread of your's I have read, lol. It has taken a month or so, and I have learned a huge bunch... Thanks!
> 
> I just took a pic of the AK-47 I have in early budding right now, I don't count days, sorry. Hell, I barely even give a shit about the calendar, much less the time. It is frosty goodness!
> 
> ...


----------



## riddleme (Mar 9, 2011)

AlteredEgo said:


> WOW!!! I just got to the end tonight of this, the 4th thread of your's I have read, lol. It has taken a month or so, and I have learned a huge bunch... Thanks!
> 
> I just took a pic of the AK-47 I have in early budding right now, I don't count days, sorry. Hell, I barely even give a shit about the calendar, much less the time. It is frosty goodness!
> 
> ...


Glad ya liked it, plants look great and I've actually seen a plant do that without being topped


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 9, 2011)

*Tar hash question RM3 . Been researching and reading up on this stuff but can't find much on the use of Acetone . What is the difference between using Iso compared to Acetone . Does it extract better or evaporate better . Been seeing some good looking hash from Iso so kinda trying to decide why Acetone is better .*


----------



## riddleme (Mar 9, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Tar hash question RM3 . Been researching and reading up on this stuff but can't find much on the use of Acetone . What is the difference between using Iso compared to Acetone . Does it extract better or evaporate better . Been seeing some good looking hash from Iso so kinda trying to decide why Acetone is better .*


my experience thus far , acetone does evaporate faster and does give a cleaner end product. with the ISO you get more of the tar compounds and more chlorophyl ( seems to only effect the final color) with acetone it seems to dry/cure better as well and stays a bit stickier and biggest plus I see so far is that the acetone hash is more potent


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool and thanks . Going to run some today and see how it goes .


----------



## riddleme (Mar 9, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Cool and thanks . Going to run some today and see how it goes .


one more thing, acetone fumes are much more flamable than iso, proper location (far away from any open flame, such as pilot lights) and vetalation are key! be aware, stay safe!!!!


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 9, 2011)

riddleme said:


> one more thing, acetone fumes are much more flamable than iso, proper location (far away from any open flame, such as pilot lights) and vetalation are key! be aware, stay safe!!!!


Big 10-4 there , thanks for the tips going to play with both to see how they work .This just seems so much easier than water extraction especially with smaller amounts .


----------



## riddleme (Mar 9, 2011)

I have started another new thread here enjoy and have fun

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/415174-how-read-your-plants.html#post5421501


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 9, 2011)

riddleme said:


> one more thing, acetone fumes are much more flamable than iso, proper location (far away from any open flame, such as pilot lights) and vetalation are key! be aware, stay safe!!!!


Great now you tell me!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 9, 2011)

lofl thats some funni shit


----------



## djruiner (Mar 9, 2011)

the Photoshoped flames on the guys head would make you think he is a bad ass....till you see the bunk bed with the Bart Simpson sheets behind him.


----------



## dudeoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

djruiner said:


> the Photoshoped flames on the guys head would make you think he is a bad ass....till you see the bunk bed with the Bart Simpson sheets behind him.


Not THAT is funny...


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 10, 2011)

*Got to pay our good friend RM3 a visit today ! Had a good time and I tell ya you don't meet good people like that everyday , great guy ! and generous ! Smoke reports coming up tomorrow ! Thanks again RM3!*


----------



## riddleme (Mar 10, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Got to pay our good friend RM3 a visit today ! Had a good time and I tell ya you don't meet good people like that everyday , great guy ! and generous ! Smoke reports coming up tomorrow ! Thanks again RM3!*


Lookin forward to it, I commented in lumi's thread


----------



## Illumination (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL!!! I told you the fairies got him...........ROTFLMFAO!!!!

Namaste'


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol , too funny , one of those busy days and nights indeed . Have been settled in and enjoy a good bowl of Tilders in my bubbler. For me she was spicy smelling like Clove Cigarettes .It has a darker appearance but under a scope it is clear why , wow all the amber and red hairs. Taste was similar to smell but with what I would say is a earthy undertone . Taste was similar on exhale . Now I'll tell ya I took 3 decent tokes and with the last one my damn vision blurred for a second . Stone came on fairly quick and strong and lasted well long enough . Very Very fine meds indeed !

KQ

(Edit) More reports to come tommorrow  Too late for 12 channels tonight


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 11, 2011)

hey remember the talk about forum hype and bullshit? check this link out....https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/415051-24-hour-light-veg-good-2.html ......
idk wur any of u guys stand on this but plz add ur valid input becuase id like to b proven otherwise...proven.....sorry hijack the thread riddle just wanted some more intellegent factual ppls oppinons


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks u guys but i guess all that good information just doenst matter...i sure hate what hsi site has become! but i just hope that type of ignorance isnt present in the new site!


----------



## riddleme (Mar 11, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> thanks u guys but i guess all that good information just doenst matter...i sure hate what hsi site has become! but i just hope that type of ignorance isnt present in the new site!


Trust me it won't be 

and I hear ya, this site is gettin on my nerves too


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 11, 2011)

lol that was the first time ive let it get to me like dat but man i just cant stand ignorance i mean i dont believe i am always right but i will stand for what i beleive until proven otherwise...proven being the key word...i mean if u clearly are new to something and arent the most educated in that subject than y try to teach ppl things u arent even sure of urself? i just dont get y ppl just cant sit bac and learn somethin...i was actually hoping someone woulda stepped in to help me to understand where this kid is comin from...idk i feel like i let him get the best of me but if u dont stand for what u kno or beleive to be right,what the point? and theres gonna be more followers and basically nazis in this world if u dont!


----------



## riddleme (Mar 11, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> lol that was the first time ive let it get to me like dat but man i just cant stand ignorance i mean i dont believe i am always right but i will stand for what i beleive until proven otherwise...proven being the key word...i mean if u clearly are new to something and arent the most educated in that subject than y try to teach ppl things u arent even sure of urself? i just dont get y ppl just cant sit bac and learn somethin...i was actually hoping someone woulda stepped in to help me to understand where this kid is comin from...idk i feel like i let him get the best of me but if u dont stand for what u kno or beleive to be right,what the point? and theres gonna be more followers and basically nazis in this world if u dont!


The only predudice I have is ignorance, they all be drinkin the brawndo my friend, and there is not a damn thing we can do about it


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 11, 2011)

riddleme said:


> The only predudice I have is ignorance, they all be drinkin the brawndo my friend, and there is not a damn thing we can do about it


Bwhahaha! But it's got electrolytes!


----------



## riddleme (Mar 11, 2011)

actually the kid found a real botany paper that uses the proper word and has conceeded

rasta your pm box is full


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 11, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> lol that was the first time ive let it get to me like dat but man i just cant stand ignorance i mean i dont believe i am always right but i will stand for what i beleive until proven otherwise...proven being the key word...i mean if u clearly are new to something and arent the most educated in that subject than y try to teach ppl things u arent even sure of urself? i just dont get y ppl just cant sit bac and learn somethin...i was actually hoping someone woulda stepped in to help me to understand where this kid is comin from...idk i feel like i let him get the best of me but if u dont stand for what u kno or beleive to be right,what the point? and theres gonna be more followers and basically nazis in this world if u dont!


 What did you expect? That question was in the Newbie forum. Come on, 12 pages discussing vegging light cycles??? I'm kinda surprised it wasn't in the advanced forum .


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow. You guys got trolled hard. lol. I mean, go back and read through it quickly like I just did. Had to be a troll, its the style. I think you guys forgot what forum you were on for a minute. My advice: go to the new site (and give me a link). The club is fun too.


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 11, 2011)

riddleme said:


> actually the kid found a real botany paper that uses the proper word and has conceeded
> 
> rasta your pm box is full


was a great read but only explained y the leaves move or close, and it only specified plants of the bean family that sleep to either protect itself from chilling or freezin- darwin. or these guys are saying to protect itself from the light of the moon interfering with photosynthisis


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 11, 2011)

* Good Evening all ! *

*Northern Lights #1 smoke report **

Grower -RM3
Appearance- Plenty red pistils , darker green , nicely coated 
dark and cloudy resin heads .
Smell - Kind of sweet like plain bubble gum .
Taste - Earthy sweet , nice and smooth .
Effect - Not instant but not a creeper , mellow stone , milder than 
NL Special , but hell it's a class of it's own .  . I did find it harder to concentrate on unlike the Special I was very well zoned in but stoned as hell. 

KQ

*


----------



## riddleme (Mar 11, 2011)

ok after the sleep thread this one has made my day, ya don't have to comment (unless ya wanna) but serriously good laugh

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/415940-fan-leafs-all-dying.html#post5434742

and not the OP, it's the guy at the end


----------



## djruiner (Mar 11, 2011)

riddleme said:


> ok after the sleep thread this one has made my day, ya don't have to comment (unless ya wanna) but serriously good laugh
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/415940-fan-leafs-all-dying.html#post5434742
> 
> and not the OP, it's the guy at the end


*shakes head*...i had to comment


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 11, 2011)

mee 2! my god that one had me rolling man!


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 11, 2011)

I just couldn't type in anything intelligible to warrant an actual response. I was just dumbfounded and gasping for air from laughter.


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 11, 2011)

ur post said it all though!


----------



## riddleme (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah in another thread he told the guy to flush it wait 5 days and flush it again, I wanted so bad to ask

won't that cause nute burn???


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 11, 2011)

ahh lofl u shoulda! this kid is still goin on about it man...both of em


----------



## riddleme (Mar 11, 2011)

perhaps we should buy stock in brawndo ROFLMAO


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 11, 2011)

lofl i think so!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 11, 2011)

Well Rasta I would have chimed in but I run 24/0 in veg and prefer it so it would have been hypocritical...I have my reasons and it serves my purposes but I can't say it is better or worse as a whole but I prefer it at this time with what I have to work with

Namaste'

Yes this place is slipping....have noticed some people I really like are hardly around anymore and others seem to have become negative in their outlooks


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 12, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Well Rasta I would have chimed in but I run 24/0 in veg and prefer it so it would have been hypocritical...I have my reasons and it serves my purposes but I can't say it is better or worse as a whole but I prefer it at this time with what I have to work with
> 
> Namaste'
> 
> Yes this place is slipping....have noticed some people I really like are hardly around anymore and others seem to have become negative in their outlooks


i dont mid at all! as i just recently ditched the idea of of 24/0 cycle but i was talkin more on the subject of if a plant sleeps or not....i mean countless info has been provided that say they dont and he just continues to add info that has nothing to do with a plant sleeping i mean the closest thing was darwin referring to leaves as sleeping but are really curling to protect themselves...i mean everything he has posted states that plants do no sleep! i mean they use the word sleep but explain how the plants not sleeping and uses the word sleep carefully and add quotations and underline it lol i just dont get it the kid post links he doesnt even read


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 12, 2011)

*Don't sweat it Rasta , I would almost swear thats the same kid I had a run in with the other day . This son of a 
just argued a bunch of bull just as that culprit . Keep coming back for more with lame ass claims . We can try but we can't save them all .What sucks is if he had done what he did in the end to begein with it would have been okay ,perfect example of running that mouth without doing research "first" I run a 24/0 veg aswell but just for the purpose of heating . I don't notice a difference I just try to vary the light levels to give them a break .

KQ


*


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 12, 2011)

lol.... *shakes head* Don't feed the trolls guys. Internet tactics 101. It's sad that there are even trolls on RIU to begin with....


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 12, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> lol.... *shakes head* Don't feed the trolls guys. Internet tactics 101. It's sad that there are even trolls on RIU to begin with....


The trolls are okay till they start talking and spread bad info ,Unfortunatly you know . So it's a question of ignoring it and letting it get set in stone for others to see or correct these mofos .


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah. The first half of my first grow was run off of forum myth and bullshit hype. Then I found Uncle Ben's thread and eventually everyone else too and waded through the muck. Now I have happier plants this second go around. This is what Daniels is growing, that super skunk. You can definitely tell the difference in experience between the growers by just looking at how much damage is on mine compared to his!



I'm getting em there though. Keep on teaching guys! Without yall they would just be dead and not happily recovering!


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

I am going to reach out to new growers one more time here, I'll post a link once it's done and then I'm over it 

new site is online we'll be gettin you guys in there this week


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

I just want to add on the subject of this site. It is not the site folks, its the people. Kind of like guns, guns dont kill people, people kill people. We have all said it before, ignore trolls and they go away. Mostly this works. Shit, alot of us looked at Taint as a troll with the way he came across at first. But we have welcomed him and his point of views. I have watched many users leave this site because of this site. But it is not the sites fault. We can only change the world one step at a time. It is hard to watch these idiots preach lies. But for the people to take this advise without double checking it or doing some research prior to posting a new thread, well thats idiocracy!

"Water. Like out the toilet?" 

"Well, I mean, it doesn't have to be out of the toilet, but, yeah, that's the idea." 

"But Brawndo's got what plants crave." 

LOL


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

gumball said:


> I just want to add on the subject of this site. It is not the site folks, its the people. Kind of like guns, guns dont kill people, people kill people. We have all said it before, ignore trolls and they go away. Mostly this works. Shit, alot of us looked at Taint as a troll with the way he came across at first. But we have welcomed him and his point of views. I have watched many users leave this site because of this site. But it is not the sites fault. We can only change the world one step at a time. It is hard to watch these idiots preach lies. But for the people to take this advise without double checking it or doing some research prior to posting a new thread, well thats idiocracy!
> 
> "Water. Like out the toilet?"
> 
> ...


Yeah we welcomed taint and then he posted in the advanced forum that we're full of shit



taint said:


> I remembered my point now,the plant on the left looks better..........no?
> The plant on the right smokes better.....................yes.
> Please don't link that shithole flushing thread,the misinformation being spread in there by some seriously inexperianced growers is mind boggling.


here,
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/415707-sugar-crystal-production.html


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 12, 2011)

Hahaha. That ^


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 12, 2011)

gumball said:


> I just want to add on the subject of this site. It is not the site folks, its the people. Kind of like guns, guns dont kill people, people kill people. We have all said it before, ignore trolls and they go away. Mostly this works. Shit, alot of us looked at Taint as a troll with the way he came across at first. But we have welcomed him and his point of views. I have watched many users leave this site because of this site. But it is not the sites fault. We can only change the world one step at a time. It is hard to watch these idiots preach lies. But for the people to take this advise without double checking it or doing some research prior to posting a new thread, well thats idiocracy!
> 
> "Water. Like out the toilet?"
> 
> ...


I believe what you say there as well . BUT is it not up to the site to do some age verification or something to control it a bit ? Like the "Elite Rolling Society" that doesn't work at all . It has turned into a free for all based on ppl upset that there threads do nothing so they troll around and use their "ego" to fuel them . I do believe the Mods do a good job of stepping in but why not take steps to preserve the integrity of the site ?


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Yeah we welcomed taint and then he posted in the advanced forum that we're full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny as hell about taint. Well I guess the ole adage comes to mind "take everything with a grain of salt..."

I admit I am somewhat inexperienced. But I think my open-minded personality helps me a lot. And I associate myself with a bunch of experienced fucks to make me look better, lol, just kidding, y'all aint experienced, just a bunch of fucks!!!!! HA, I kill me!! ROLF!!!! 

I am kidding guys, just humoring myself this morning!! Y'all are a great bunch I will miss next month.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 12, 2011)

and I am a great ol' fuck...dats what me goil tells me

Namaste'


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

Riddleme, aint today update day....

I aint seen any pic's and was just curious if daylight savings time fucked it up for us, lol


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

no my puter fuked it up, had it all typed out and puter locked up (I hate it when that happens) so re-typing now


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 12, 2011)

Yay! I love Rm3 Saturdays!


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

riddleme said:


> no my puter fuked it up, had it all typed out and puter locked up (I hate it when that happens) so re-typing now


That sucks, but I am glad your still posting it. I hate when it happens to me 

Rm3's Saturday updates do rock


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 12, 2011)

Riddleme, I read this entire thread. Sad to see that you are moving on, but wanted to say good luck and grow on before you go. Concerning your garden Fairies and such I could not help but think of a few things that might be good avatars for your site leaders. How about Mother Nature? Remember the old Bluebonnet Margarine commercials? "it's not nice to fool Mother Nature"..lol, and The Jolly Green Giant seems appropriate. What about a rainbow with a "pot" of "alcapoco gold at the end of it? Just a gew things that started rolling aropund my head as I was reading. sns


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> Riddleme, I read this entire thread. Sad to see that you are moving on, but wanted to say good luck and grow on before you go. Concerning your garden Fairies and such I could not help but think of a few things that might be good avatars for your site leaders. How about Mother Nature? Remember the old Bluebonnet Margarine commercials? "it's not nice to fool Mother Nature"..lol, and The Jolly Green Giant seems appropriate. What about a rainbow with a "pot" of "alcapoco gold at the end of it? Just a gew things that started rolling aropund my head as I was reading. sns


Welcome to the thread, I will still check in here just won't be as active and those are good ideas thanks


----------



## Illumination (Mar 12, 2011)

went look around and it is looking good...couldn't find you there though...

Namaste'

ps-and quit smoking all that hash and get to typing lol....going to Bosque Del Apache right now check out the wildlife so catch ya'll later


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 12, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Welcome to the thread, I will still check in here just won't be as active and those are good ideas thanks


Your welcome RM, sorry about the typos and ***Acapulco is the right way to spell that i think.. ? UB advised me about an anon account...can you tell me what that is and where I would look into it?


----------



## Illumination (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.globalhide.com/index.php?e=no_hotlink

Use that and u r untraceable 

Hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 12, 2011)

Are you still able to upload pics using that?


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> Your welcome RM, sorry about the typos and ***Acapulco is the right way to spell that i think.. ? UB advised me about an anon account...can you tell me what that is and where I would look into it?


have no idea, been here for a year and a half never seen anyone busted just for being here but I'm in a legal state and I follow the rules/laws. There was a member busted cause he pissed off his girlfriend (bout a year ago) and she gave leo a link to his journal they used it for a warrant but he was not in a legal state. Hell I even use my credit card and address to order from the tude, never had a problem


----------



## Illumination (Mar 12, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Are you still able to upload pics using that?


Don't know I am legal so no longer use it..dont remember

Namaste'


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you, I'll check that out...


Illumination said:


> http://www.globalhide.com/index.php?e=no_hotlink
> 
> Use that and u r untraceable
> 
> ...


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 12, 2011)

can't get to the attachments page... oh well


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

Week 7 of flower in the bank and the buds are startin to swell 

This weekend gonna be busy for me I have lots to do LOL

Since this is the re-type LOL it of course is gonna change a bit I had detailed my next experiment some based on my latest research but have decided to leave that out as I won't be posting it at RIU cause it won't start till the next round. I know it's not nice to leave ya hangin so I will my research was on prize winning regular veggies

My clones are starting to root, have upcanned two and have two more to do today, these are the babies that will be in the next round, they are the "monster cropping" experiment clones taken on the 21st day of flower, they do take longer to root but as you can see I have kept em green 

Then there is my hedge row in the veg room, these are the defoil experiment and I have been impressed and surprised by this one. They are 10 weeks in veg and are 17 inches tall. all of the branches have come up to the canopy without any topping (top down pic) they have stayed short and are very bushy, there is one more thing to do to them on the 5th day of flower and I am looking forward to seeing what they do?

there is one other thing I have started doing to the STP (who is behind the others) when I switched to soiless I changed how I rain (Lumi was the first to report this variation on my technique) I add nutes now an hour after they wake back up and because I have been so impressed with these SNG nutes I have started raining, then hit her with SNG, then wait 2 days and hit her with Jack's then rinse & repeat. So far I have not seen one problem with double dosing her, this may well be how I roll in future grows,,,,we'll see???

And I took a few flash pics this round I like how they show the sugar  The one flash bud by itself is one of the seeded buds in my breeding project

as always enjoy


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh yeah the pic of the pile in the chamber is the lower branches of the Mind Bender, this is 2 experiments one based on the recent High Times article telling folks to harvest early and the other being about removing the lower 3rd of the branches


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice RM, I have a question??? It looks like you cut the ends off your leaves on the clones...whats that about?


riddleme said:


> Week 7 of flower in the bank and the buds are startin to swell
> 
> This weekend gonna be busy for me I have lots to do LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> Nice RM, I have a question??? It looks like you cut the ends off your leaves on the clones...whats that about?


Slows transpiration on the plant and causes it to focus on roots (to repair the damage) I have a clone ditty but LOL can't remember at the moment where it is,,,,,,,,,help me out guys


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

I also thought it was cool that I got the pics as the lights were comin on they are only 3 minutes apart


----------



## ChubbySoap (Mar 12, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog62-riddlemes-cloning-secrets.html

???


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog62-riddlemes-cloning-secrets.html
> 
> ???


That's the sand nugget, I was talking bout the newer one buried in one of the threads, but thanks Chubby!


----------



## ChubbySoap (Mar 12, 2011)

uh oh...i'll keep an eye out then.

i'm still dredging the archives trying to find the humidity/temp one you did...lolz


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 12, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Don't know I am *legal* so no longer use it..dont remember
> 
> Namaste'


Jealous. Hopefully sooner than later though!
http://www.mpp.org/states/tennessee/


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 12, 2011)

So awesome. I get to eat my breakfast I just made and read the Saturday RM3 update!


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 12, 2011)

*Link to Riddle's cloning >>>>>>*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/347914-balls-wall-grow-riddleme-gets-21.html#post4607716


----------



## ChubbySoap (Mar 12, 2011)

ooooo....nice! thanks!


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Link to Riddle's cloning >>>>>>*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/347914-balls-wall-grow-riddleme-gets-21.html#post4607716


Thanks KOQ, I was thinkin page 31 (it wasn't there) when it was 21 LOL (have mine set to max post per page)


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you k of q.. sns


kingofqueen said:


> *Link to Riddle's cloning >>>>>>*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/347914-balls-wall-grow-riddleme-gets-21.html#post4607716


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 12, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Thanks KOQ, I was thinkin page 31 (it wasn't there) when it was 21 LOL (have mine set to max post per page)


 thanks rm sns


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 12, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Thanks KOQ, I was thinkin page 31 (it wasn't there) when it was 21 LOL (have mine set to max post per page)


No worries , was just re-reading it the other day and remembered where it was .


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 12, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Thanks KOQ, I was thinkin page 31 (it wasn't there) when it was 21 LOL (have mine set to max post per page)


 Bookmarked. Thanks, gotta go do do some work. Have a beautiful day everyone!! sns


----------



## sonofdust (Mar 12, 2011)

Riddleme,
Before you step back into the shadows, I want to THANK YOU for the good info you have shared with us all...
My grows have emproved due to your hard work. thanks again..


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

sonofdust said:


> Riddleme,
> Before you step back into the shadows, I want to THANK YOU for the good info you have shared with us all...
> My grows have emproved due to your hard work. thanks again..


your very welcome, I must admit I have been on a mission here, I deeply & truely believe that medical patients deserve better than blackmarket weed for so many reasons which is why new site will be medical only no myths or BS allowed not to mention how the trolls have seemed to increase here for some reason???


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 12, 2011)

nice update man u always have those long moster fat buds! lol love the grow man!


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn yet another thing to try, and this truely has me interested

[video=youtube;CqFiucWKo-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqFiucWKo-8[/video]


----------



## djruiner (Mar 12, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Damn yet another thing to try, and this truely has me interested
> 
> [video=youtube;CqFiucWKo-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqFiucWKo-8[/video]


watched this whole video...got to love cultures that...other then influence by local law enforcement...remain content with their culture and don't try to adapt their lives to modern society.and these guys have by far the best job in the world.being able to fly to about any part of the world and pick through all the different fields of genetics that have been growing for many many years.the one field they was at the end amazed me,the different types of phenos they found growing in one area....strawberry..mango...rubber..pineapple...thats it...where is my damn passport


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

djruiner said:


> watched this whole video...got to love cultures that...other then influence by local law enforcement...remain content with their culture and don't try to adapt their lives to modern society.and these guys have by far the best job in the world.being able to fly to about any part of the world and pick through all the different fields of genetics that have been growing for many many years.the one field they was at the end amazed me,the different types of phenos they found growing in one area....strawberry..mango...rubber..pineapple...thats it...where is my damn passport


Yeppers very cool stuff, but now I gotta make charas LOL have to wait till summer to get that hot sun, but somehow I'm thinkin back yard BBQ's just got better


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 12, 2011)

Up until I joined RUI that's how I thought all hash was made. Old ladies rubbing it on their thighs.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 13, 2011)

last night someone gave me rep for an early post in my Goin Loco thread,



> you told me you were a old hand yet it seems you are not


I only wish I knew who it was???

Those of you that have followed my whole journey here know that as I got comfortable here at RIU I admitted that I had been growing before, I also later admitted that I had served time in prison for MJ possession. In thread discussions other than my own I have mentioned that I was in prison with the Snowman (of Falcon & Snowman fame, there is a book & a movie) and that I had been in one of the Companies warehouse facilities, those guys had it goin on 

These were minor admissions that pertained to the conversation at hand at the time. I have always feared that if I got actively involved in the MJ movement that I would end up like Mark Embry. Both the FBI and DEA have files on me, I was a troubleshooter in a somewhat famous motorcycle club. My joke while I was doing the hash post about breaking the carbonian ion chain has to do with making meth, I was paid 25 grand for doing it. I have an IQ of 169, my prison jacket has a big red stamp stamp on it that says caution extremely intelligent. All of what I'm saying here has been posted here but is scattered about, and trust me I could tell you stories 

Recently, with changes in Colorados MJ laws my passion has gotten the best of me and I have been battling the desire to get involved. I have asked close friends to talk me out of it. I am well aware that I could simply disappear and I am old and tired , content not to die in prison. I'm posting this cause I love you guys (and gals) and I don't want any of you to think that I have ever lied to you or mislead you about things I know or have done. I have always thought that by teaching folks how to grow I was doing my part without exposing myself to much? I hope that I still have your respect and that you can understand kinda where I'm commin from?


----------



## Illumination (Mar 13, 2011)

riddleme said:


> last night someone gave me rep for an early post in my Goin Loco thread,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well bro lemme say wherte I am concerning this place and the ignorant know it all assholes...fuck em feed em fish heads and who gives a flying fuck what any of these wannabe losers think...I mostly share what I have learned and try to help even if to explain step by step...and I have met some awesome guys that have helped me and that I have helped. All of the ones that followed my advice are happy they did and have become friends. And those of you know who you are...the special ones..the ones I consider my riu family...I dont wanna name names cuz my highly stoned ass (LSD SAMPLING>>>>:TWISTED will forget someone but I know we all know who we are special to and who is special to us...Well you guys are why I am here...And why I have not said fuck this place


And you my brother from another mother..RM3... you dont have to explain shit to anyone....let the haters hate...you have to be good at what you do to to have haters you know........

THIS IS ABOUT OUR UNITED LOVE OF THIS PLANT AND SHARING INFO TO MAKE THE PLANTS AND HOPEFULLY OURSELVES TO BE THE BEST WE CAN BE...LIKE BOB SANG...CAN YOU BE LOVE???
*THEN BE LOVE*

So lets have fun peeps....

Namaste'


----------



## gumball (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree with Lumi, forget 'em  

Thank you for sharing your story collectively in one spot, cliffs notes version  I am always intrigued to hear peoples stories, no matter how good bad or other! There is always something to learn and something good to come from them. Respect


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 13, 2011)

riddleme said:


> last night someone gave me rep for an early post in my Goin Loco thread,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RM, wow, pretty personal post here.. + rep to you for putting yourself out there like this. Mark Emery, our Canadian brother has balls of steel, but he is paying for it now, unfortunately. He is the Nelson Mandela of Weed. Everyone knows the consequences of pissing off the U.S. government and it's anal retentive law enforcement branches. That's what scares me about even browsing through this site. I'm afraid that some local law enforcement computer hack can see me and where i go and what I say online. mmj is not legal in my state...We have that mj stamp thing here. Basically just a way for the law to double up on your punishment if you piss them off. Fuck!!!! even, California couldn't get it legalized. 

There is nothing wrong with responsible recreational use of pot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know you are into the mmj side of it, but to be honest that scares me.. I mean there are lots of things that are available by prescription only, but then if you get caught without a prescription, you are fucked anyway. So I say legalize Marijuana.. let people grow their own weed and leave us to fuck alone!!!! We aren't hurting anyone!!!!!!!! Sending someone to prison for growing weed or possessing it should be the crime.. These redneck law enforcement dudes need to smoke some fuckin weed and chill....(p.s. for the record, not all law enforcement people are jack asses) for what it's worth..sns


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 13, 2011)

have to wait to +rep you bro... you got one in the bank


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree 100% with Lumi. I know I don't post much but I do learn alot with all the great information you provide. Looking at all your grow pictures, I have to say you back it up nicely. I myself am not a medical patient for in my state is not legal. That being said I do however think everyone has the right to use this amazing plant. I also believe this is why I stay healthy. Being that your new site is all about medical I don't know if you want me on there or not. But before you leave RUI I just wanted you to know I will miss your threads. Thanks for the good times!


----------



## riddleme (Mar 13, 2011)

Dr. Nuggett said:


> I agree 100% with Lumi. I know I don't post much but I do learn alot with all the great information you provide. Looking at all your grow pictures, I have to say you back it up nicely. I myself am not a medical patient for in my state is not legal. That being said I do however think everyone has the right to use this amazing plant. I also believe this is why I stay healthy. Being that your new site is all about medical I don't know if you want me on there or not. But before you leave RUI I just wanted you to know I will miss your threads. Thanks for the good times!


Every one in my threads (minus the haters of course) is welcome at the new site


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 13, 2011)

*Exactly , most are too young or too dumb to realize the " journey "that has created who you are . Fucking wanna be gangster punks that don't have a clue what it's like to live behind the curtain . 

They actually have no common interests with us all though we are all here for love of the plant , they are here for a claim to fame or some sort of reputation . So for all the wanksters 

I am what some consider still young (36) ,but in my years I have worked nothing but construction jobs . In that time (18yrs) I have seen it all in terms of "characters" I've worked with anywhere from wet behind the ears punks to men who have just got out of the pen .
In my time I've meet those who I consider legendary . I've hung out with several who told those kind of stories that you just know are true from tales of trafficking with small planes to stories of dealing with Mexican drug cartels . I think I have a knack for judging character and without any loss of respect ,hell it just gains the more I'm around , you my friend are Legendary in my book .

KQ 
*


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 13, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> I am what some consider still young (36)


Sheet; I have clothes older than you!


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 13, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Sheet; I have clothes older than you!


I am seasoning well ! LOL


----------



## riddleme (Mar 13, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> I am seasoning well ! LOL


Since I have met KOQ and since my oldest son is 37, I would have to agree


----------



## riddleme (Mar 13, 2011)

this is my latest rant

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/416160-am-i-missing-nutrient-need.html#post5441568


----------



## riddleme (Mar 13, 2011)

*Lets talk about Smoke N Grow nutes*

When I started my Balls Grow and started talkin about the CMH bulb there was a local Hydro store here in Denver that got over 90 request for CMH, gotta love the lurkers LOL (they stock it now for $72)

Since I have started this thread Dude has had A Lot of request for the free samples of his nutes and I have seen others talking about them in other threads.

When I had my visit with KOQ I explained to him that I don't tell you guys everything I do, but rather just give you clues, because I have found that if things click for you by personal discovery that you never forget it, where-as if it is spoon fed it does not stay with you as well over time.

I have decided to break that rule with the SNG nutes just this once LOL

Here is how I am using/mixing them, they come in 1, 2, and 5 gallon packets I use the 5 gallon. I soak it in a 2&1/2 gallon bucket using brita filtered water then pour equal amounts into 6, 1 gallon milk jugs (cause we should never hit em with full strength off the bat) to this I add 1/2 teaspoon of silica and 1 pint of regular tap water (this because Dude puts Cal in every packet and I know that Cal needs to be equal to the sodium levels in my water to avoid problems) I then top off the milk jugs with brita filtered water and feed my plants till I have roughly 10% runoff, this after raining on them. And each one of them in my current #2 pots gets a half gallon of the nute mix

I hope this helps those of you trying the samples to get the most you can out of them


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 13, 2011)

RM, I have been trying to find exactly where to find the details about how you "make it rain for about a week now with no luck. Do you think you could point me in the right direction? It would save me a bunch of time... Thanks in advance. sns


----------



## riddleme (Mar 13, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> RM, I have been trying to find exactly where to find the details about how you "make it rain for about a week now with no luck. Do you think you could point me in the right direction? It would save me a bunch of time... Thanks in advance. sns


First mention happened after 40 or so pages at the end of the class/game in the Noob advice thread, that was repeated in the first post of calling all noob growers (makes it easy to find) and here is a direct link to the advanced explanation,,,,,,,,,

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/347914-balls-wall-grow-riddleme-gets-8.html#post4480637


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you very much riddleme. I didn't know what I was going to do each morning without being able to read over your threads and look at all them sexy lady photo's. By the way can anyone tell me how to add an avitar.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 13, 2011)

Dr. Nuggett said:


> Thank you very much riddleme. I didn't know what I was going to do each morning without being able to read over your threads and look at all them sexy lady photo's. By the way can anyone tell me how to add an avitar.


link in left side of your "my rollitup" page


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 13, 2011)

riddleme said:


> First mention happened after 40 or so pages at the end of the class/game in the Noob advice thread, that was repeated in the first post of calling all noob growers (makes it easy to find) and here is a direct link to the advanced explanation,,,,,,,,,
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/347914-balls-wall-grow-riddleme-gets-8.html#post4480637


Thanks RM..sns


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks riddleme!


----------



## donni101 (Mar 13, 2011)

Im gonna check out the new thread to see what else I can learn. You are a master grower I knew you were an old head w/ some history. To me you are a legend in the making. I have read a lot but not learned as much as i do especially when you catch a thread at page 50 go back to page one and read every word and post until you catch up. I often hate to catch up but i look forward to your future endeavors.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 13, 2011)

donni101 said:


> Im gonna check out the new thread to see what else I can learn. You are a master grower I knew you were an old head w/ some history. To me you are a legend in the making. I have read a lot but not learned as much as i do especially when you catch a thread at page 50 go back to page one and read every word and post until you catch up. I often hate to catch up but i look forward to your future endeavors.


well thank you, not sure I would go so far as legend but glad your enjoyin everything


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 13, 2011)

*Gettin some 12 channel reception over here RM3 *


----------



## riddleme (Mar 13, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Gettin some 12 channel reception over here RM3 *


oh yeah, you watchin Giligan reruns? LOL


----------



## riddleme (Mar 14, 2011)

Man I am lovin the new site, usually takes a lot to get me excited LOL but hey I'm excited


----------



## sonofdust (Mar 14, 2011)

How does one find this new site ?


----------



## riddleme (Mar 14, 2011)

sonofdust said:


> How does one find this new site ?


it's an invitation thing, cause it's a secret


----------



## BloodHoundsRule (Mar 14, 2011)

riddleme said:


> it's an invitation thing, cause it's a secret


 Ok, How much for an invitation then? I want one please............


----------



## riddleme (Mar 14, 2011)

BloodHoundsRule said:


> Ok, How much for an invitation then? I want one please............


currently we are alpha testing it, and making tweaks & adjustments it will launch soon


----------



## Illumination (Mar 14, 2011)

BloodHoundsRule said:


> Ok, How much for an invitation then? I want one please............




psst... I can get you in for 1/2 of what he does it for....*ROTFLMFAO!!!*


Namaste'


----------



## djruiner (Mar 14, 2011)

sonofdust said:


> How does one find this new site ?


found it...and currently helping do some work on it...muhahahaha...its all hush hush right now


----------



## BloodHoundsRule (Mar 14, 2011)

Illumination said:


> psst... I can get you in for 1/2 of what he does it for....*ROTFLMFAO!!!*
> 
> 
> Namaste'


 Works for me...............LOL


----------



## Illumination (Mar 14, 2011)

djruiner said:


> found it...and currently helping do some work on it...muhahahaha...its all hush hush right now


Awesome dj....looking forward to getting to know you better...always liked your style and honesty

Namaste'


----------



## Allister (Mar 14, 2011)

riddleme said:


> *Lets talk about Smoke N Grow nutes*
> 
> When I started my Balls Grow and started talkin about the CMH bulb there was a local Hydro store here in Denver that got over 90 request for CMH, gotta love the lurkers LOL (they stock it now for $72)
> 
> ...


RM, I appreciate you telling your story and telling about the SNG nutes here. It is because of you that I have had the success I have with my first grow and because of SNG that my plant is coming back from all of the stress a first timer had put on it! I for one hope to be invited to follow you to the new site because I value your information and your willingness to share your experience! Thanks, Bro, for everything!


----------



## djruiner (Mar 14, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Awesome dj....looking forward to getting to know you better...always liked your style and honesty
> 
> Namaste'


same to you brotha,and i've followed along most of the guys in here,just lurking in the shadows.haven't felt much need to comment on most of your guys threads,just been learning a few things here and there and giving props when they are due.no need to give that much input on a few growers here that really have their shit together.so i look for the new growers that get insulted just for asking questions.we all had to start some place and i like being able to steer new growers in the right direction...by giving them pointers as to whats best for their situation...not by telling them the best way to grow is the way i grow.guess im a help the underdog type of guy.id rather help the guy thats growing in a shoe box with incandescent lights thats willing to learn then help the guy that has all the high priced gear but wont do any real research yet somehow "knows it all".not everyone is going to produce those high quality "high times" type plants..and thats fine.i see nothing wrong with the people that want to grow just for the fun and hobby of it.grow with whatever method and gear that works best for you....but if your growing medicine for a community,then you should be held to higher standards and not buy into all the myths....as in...no jerking off on your plants because you heard the protein was good for the plant

but holy hell ive been rambling way to long..sorry folks...my bad riddleme.just a little high and yeah...being my brutally honest self


----------



## Illumination (Mar 14, 2011)

djruiner said:


> same to you brotha,and i've followed along most of the guys in here,just lurking in the shadows.haven't felt much need to comment on most of your guys threads,just been learning a few things here and there and giving props when they are due.no need to give that much input on a few growers here that really have their shit together.so i look for the new growers that get insulted just for asking questions.we all had to start some place and i like being able to steer new growers in the right direction...by giving them pointers as to whats best for their situation...not by telling them the best way to grow is the way i grow.guess im a help the underdog type of guy.id rather help the guy thats growing in a shoe box with incandescent lights thats willing to learn then help the guy that has all the high priced gear but wont do any real research yet somehow "knows it all".not everyone is going to produce those high quality "high times" type plants..and thats fine.i see nothing wrong with the people that want to grow just for the fun and hobby of it.grow with whatever method and gear that works best for you....but if your growing medicine for a community,then you should be held to higher standards and not buy into all the myths....as in...*no jerking off on your plants because you heard the protein was good for the plant*
> 
> but holy hell ive been rambling way to long..sorry folks...my bad riddleme.just a little high and yeah...being my brutally honest self



So I need to stop that?? Aw c'mon I seen it work!!! And I read that it breaks down into exactly the amino acids the plants need..see says so right here http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/big_bud/big_bud_product_information.php ...Well this sure is gonna make this get boring...hell I was supplementing them 10-20 times a day.....see there...I learned something....thanx dj!!!

Namaste'


----------



## djruiner (Mar 14, 2011)

Illumination said:


> So I need to stop that?? Aw c'mon I seen it work!!! And I read that it breaks down into exactly the amino acids the plants need..see says so right here http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/big_bud/big_bud_product_information.php ...Well this sure is gonna make this get boring...hell I was supplementing them 10-20 times a day.....see there...I learned something....thanx dj!!!
> 
> Namaste'


you can still jerk off as usual...just not in by a fan in front of your plants


----------



## Illumination (Mar 14, 2011)

Hell fuck yeah...that'll work...thanx bro

Namaste'


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 14, 2011)

Allister said:


> RM, I appreciate you telling your story and telling about the SNG nutes here. It is because of you that I have had the success I have with my first grow and because of SNG that my plant is coming back from all of the stress a first timer had put on it! I for one hope to be invited to follow you to the new site because I value your information and your willingness to share your experience! Thanks, Bro, for everything!


ur avatar is killin me bro.cant pay attention to your typing.. did you type something?


----------



## Illumination (Mar 14, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> RM, wow, pretty personal post here.. + rep to you for putting yourself out there like this. Mark Emery, our Canadian brother has balls of steel, but he is paying for it now, unfortunately. He is the Nelson Mandela of Weed. Everyone knows the consequences of pissing off the U.S. government and it's anal retentive law enforcement branches. That's what scares me about even browsing through this site. I'm afraid that some local law enforcement computer hack can see me and where i go and what I say online. mmj is not legal in my state...We have that mj stamp thing here. Basically just a way for the law to double up on your punishment if you piss them off. Fuck!!!! even, California couldn't get it legalized.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with responsible recreational use of pot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know you are into the mmj side of it, but to be honest that scares me.. I mean there are lots of things that are available by prescription only, but then if you get caught without a prescription, you are fucked anyway. So I say legalize Marijuana.. let people grow their own weed and leave us to fuck alone!!!! We aren't hurting anyone!!!!!!!! Sending someone to prison for growing weed or possessing it should be the crime.. These redneck law enforcement dudes need to smoke some fuckin weed and chill....(p.s. *for the record, not all law enforcement people are jack asses*) for what it's worth..sns


No the rest are assholes.......


----------



## jointed (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. You guy's are awsome. I have learned more about cannabis reading riddles threads the past two weeks than i ever thought possible. Thank you so much! Riddle I was wondering if you were a member of the 200 club [ IQ ] 160'S is pretty effin smart. Just picked up on it through readin. I dont have any pic's or anything on here guy's so don't bother looking. I am growing 2 querkle at the moment though. Please lrt me know about the new site as I too am tired of the bs. Good for laughs though. Peace be with you all........J


----------



## riddleme (Mar 15, 2011)

jointed said:


> Hi everyone. You guy's are awsome. I have learned more about cannabis reading riddles threads the past two weeks than i ever thought possible. Thank you so much! Riddle I was wondering if you were a member of the 200 club [ IQ ] 160'S is pretty effin smart. Just picked up on it through readin. I dont have any pic's or anything on here guy's so don't bother looking. I am growing 2 querkle at the moment though. Please lrt me know about the new site as I too am tired of the bs. Good for laughs though. Peace be with you all........J


Thank you, glad we're helpin ya! I never was a member of any clubs and have always played it down, I have found that it causes me problems in the real world speacially when it comes to relationships with women LOL


----------



## jointed (Mar 15, 2011)

You may play it down, but it comes through loud and clear if ones paying attention. And i am sir! lol


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 15, 2011)

*Smoke Report 

Strain - Grand Daddy Purple 
Grower - SS (Cured by RM3)
Grow Method - Hydro
Appearance - So purple it's black , with an array of trichromes .
Smell - Does have a grape noticeable smell.
Taste- Similar to smell mild though.
Effect - Nice mellow buzz , active high for being a Indica .

I want to grow this now ! Well right behind NL Special anyways.




*


----------



## djruiner (Mar 15, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Smoke Report
> 
> Strain - Grand Daddy Purple
> Grower - SS (Cured by RM3)
> ...


gdp is some great smoke.nice flavor and great high.been over a year for me since ive had it.still cant find anyone around here that has bred some seeds...and almost impossible to get any clones where i am.


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 15, 2011)

*Smoke Report

Strain - Mango
Grower - SS (cured by RM3)
Grow Method - Hydro
Appearance - Slap coated in resin .
Smell - Hash smell kinda fruity
Taste - Nice and Smooth , mild taste 
Effect - Strong body buzz hit's slightly hard . 

*


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 15, 2011)

djruiner said:


> gdp is some great smoke.nice flavor and great high.been over a year for me since ive had it.still cant find anyone around here that has bred some seeds...and almost impossible to get any clones where i am.


Yeah it's a hard one to come across . Love to grow color changing plants !


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 15, 2011)

*Smoke Report

Strain - 12 Strain Fairy Dust 
Grower - RM3 
Effect - ** Yup Shocking . This Kief mix shifts highs on you . You might find yourself stuck on a TV channel while trying to pick the lock on the couch ! Great night time buzz , Tryed a bowl of Tilders topped with it last night . OMG It was great , think I had a pot hangover this Morning 
*


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 15, 2011)

*Smoke Report 

Strain - RM3 Tar Hash

Effect - Woah nelly ! If his Fairy Dust does't do it for you this surely will . One pull off of this stuff will do it for ya . 


Had to get caught up on smoke Reports , it's been busy days in the garden 


*


----------



## riddleme (Mar 15, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Smoke Report
> 
> Strain - 12 Strain Fairy Dust
> Grower - RM3
> ...


now you be rollin like I do LOL gotta love a good salad


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 15, 2011)

riddleme said:


> now you be rollin like I do LOL gotta love a good salad


Yeah Buddy ! I really dig that stuff


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 15, 2011)

riddleme said:


> I have found that it causes me problems in the real world speacially when it comes to relationships with women LOL


Quoted for the damn truth.


----------



## cindergrow (Mar 16, 2011)

A while back I think I read something about a clone technique that involved taking clones a some point early in flower. I looked for it and could not find it. Could someone give me a steer, or simply elaborate on this technique?


----------



## riddleme (Mar 16, 2011)

search for monster cropping


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 16, 2011)

cindergrow said:


> A while back I think I read something about a clone technique that involved taking clones a some point early in flower. I looked for it and could not find it. Could someone give me a steer, or simply elaborate on this technique?


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/346874-monster-cropping-increasing-yield.html


----------



## cindergrow (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks to you both. I'll search for it.


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 16, 2011)

RM3 and others interested. Theres a link to my introduction in my signature with an abbreviated story of my Hurricane pot and a little about me. Hope you like it. sns


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 16, 2011)

Yo. UB leaked your site today. It's in that drama fest I was posting in, Bushmaster and gravity. Might wanna have a mod edit it if you aren't ready for release.

PS. Inbox is full.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 16, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/406078-bushmaster-gravity-questions-rep-good-15.html

A good read as well....


Namaste'


----------



## djruiner (Mar 16, 2011)

Illumination said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/406078-bushmaster-gravity-questions-rep-good-15.html
> 
> A good read as well....
> 
> ...


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 16, 2011)

Illumination said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/406078-bushmaster-gravity-questions-rep-good-15.html
> 
> A good read as well....
> 
> ...


Well, I know I'm new but I just read about him getting banned. That suck's. How do you I get my account deleted? sns


----------



## djruiner (Mar 16, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> Well, I know I'm new but I just read about him getting banned. That suck's. How do you I get my account deleted? sns


i dont think you can delete it...but apparently you can easily be banned simply by disagreeing with certain mods


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, I just


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 17, 2011)

Illumination said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/406078-bushmaster-gravity-questions-rep-good-15.html
> 
> A good read as well....
> 
> ...


take care bro id rep u if i could


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 17, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> Well, I just


....y did that post get deleted?


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 17, 2011)

Probably because, like predicted, there was a firestorm right after UB got banned....then he got unbanned. lol


----------



## riddleme (Mar 17, 2011)

All part of the show, great for traffic, seen it 100 times here


----------



## Illumination (Mar 17, 2011)

good morning...yep a lil fdd vs. UB catfight...lol... was good but too short....lmfao....I like 'em both and they both know their shit for sure but I gotta side with UB..."I WANNA BE JUST LIKE HIM WHEN I GROW UP"

Namaste'


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 17, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Probably because, like predicted, there was a firestorm right after UB got banned....then he got unbanned. lol


 Oh, so he's still here? Hope so. That thread was a disaster with all the usual 'wannabes' who grow sh*tty herb with sh*tty practices and sh*tty products. Kinda sad that after the dust settles, the most knowledgeable guy gets the boot.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 17, 2011)

As long as we are banning people, we might as well ban bricktop as well oh and riddle and Sub Cool as well.

That way these folks can make up all the shit they want with out fear of being challenged.,


----------



## Illumination (Mar 17, 2011)

yep...I agree...but it is just politics...so fuck it...lol

Namaste'

ps-1% grower here...lol...great sig bonz


----------



## dudeoflife (Mar 17, 2011)

UB is banned from RIU? Just plain dumb, in my opinion, no matter the # of people who think he's a troll.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 17, 2011)

Nah. He's not. Well, technically, FDD banned him again today, but if you look, his avatar is still there so most likely he has been unbanned already. See, here's the deal:

UB generates $$$ for the site. His topics, his name, is at the top of the Google search engine. They will never ban UB as long as he is generating revenue. That is my opinion at least. But, personally as well, I am all for UB too. Yeah, the guy's rough, grow a sack and move on. But he doesn't do ANYTHING that someone else isn't doing. Example is those recent threads where this crew blew up on a few people. The only difference is that he is by and large INSANELY more popular. Anything UB attracts people like flies to shit. So obviously it ends up turning into a bigger deal than it really is.

Also, here is my biggest fucking gripe during this WHOLE THING!! I wasn't so pissed about the OP's original subject, "Does Bushmaster stunt my plant?" (my words), but about how those assholes were just completely ignoring ALL logic and ALL reason. Like, how many times did we say that that Bushmaster or Gravity shit had something carcinogenic in it? Four, maybe five times? I mean, come the fuck on people?! They were willing to ignore everything UB was saying (and whatever us lessers were saying too) just because it was coming from UB and in a harsh manner.... Well fuck me, I am so glad that there are maybe cancer patients out there, ingesting more carcinogenic shit into their bodies, all because of those asshole SNAKE OIL companies not posting everything on their bottles, and all of the make-me-feel-gooders just all around being dumbasses ignoring good information.

God I hate this site sometimes.....yet it draws me in.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 17, 2011)

I love UB debates, the best one IMO thus far was the lollypoppin thread,, it was like my fav tv show there for awhile, couldn't wait to get home & read it, went on for weeks. And yes he generates traffic as do I, but in the end that does not seem to matter???


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 17, 2011)

I personally subscribe to all of yours and UB because there is almost ALWAYS good information backed up by science. Plus all the dudes in this thread are pretty damn awesome I must say. Level headed too, lol.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 17, 2011)

oh it matters...watch when we leave...especially if he comes with us...

Did you get the pm. from daniels at the other spot?

If so gimme a call...

Namaste'


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 17, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Nah. He's not. Well, technically, FDD banned him again today, but if you look, his avatar is still there so most likely he has been unbanned already. See, here's the deal:
> 
> UB generates $$$ for the site. His topics, his name, is at the top of the Google search engine. They will never ban UB as long as he is generating revenue. That is my opinion at least. But, personally as well, I am all for UB too. Yeah, the guy's rough, grow a sack and move on. But he doesn't do ANYTHING that someone else isn't doing. Example is those recent threads where this crew blew up on a few people. The only difference is that he is by and large INSANELY more popular. Anything UB attracts people like flies to shit. So obviously it ends up turning into a bigger deal than it really is.
> 
> ...


Right on bro...!!!


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 17, 2011)

riddleme said:


> I love UB debates, the best one IMO thus far was the lollypoppin thread,, it was like my fav tv show there for awhile, couldn't wait to get home & read it, went on for weeks. And yes he generates traffic as do I, but in the end that does not seem to matter???


That is the second time i have seen you say that, I gotta go see that in a few days... I got a little too involved in the latest one and the tips of my leaves are burned. lmao sns


----------



## embry928 (Mar 17, 2011)

i love this site but i only read RM3 so i dont deal with dumb asses


Boonierat said:


> Nah. He's not. Well, technically, FDD banned him again today, but if you look, his avatar is still there so most likely he has been unbanned already. See, here's the deal:
> 
> UB generates $$$ for the site. His topics, his name, is at the top of the Google search engine. They will never ban UB as long as he is generating revenue. That is my opinion at least. But, personally as well, I am all for UB too. Yeah, the guy's rough, grow a sack and move on. But he doesn't do ANYTHING that someone else isn't doing. Example is those recent threads where this crew blew up on a few people. The only difference is that he is by and large INSANELY more popular. Anything UB attracts people like flies to shit. So obviously it ends up turning into a bigger deal than it really is.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigman4270 (Mar 17, 2011)

riddleme said:


> I love UB debates, the best one IMO thus far was the lollypoppin thread,, it was like my fav tv show there for awhile, couldn't wait to get home & read it, went on for weeks. And yes he generates traffic as do I, but in the end that does not seem to matter???


The saddest thing about this last thread and the hundreds of other post's like it is they ask it in the Advanced Grower section. Then they are given answers like " I don't know what's in it but man does it work". WTF! Advanced Gardner's know what a plant needs to grow and produce all it can. An advanced Gardner is one that is able to look at a product and determine that the make-up of a something like "Bushmaster " is nothing more than water. So when UB tells em not to waste their time adding water(Bushmaster) to water to feed there plants, he's the asshole because he never try-ed it?

IMO, if you answer any questions such as "Doe's Gravity really work?" with anything other than "whats the NPK and micros," or "don't waste your time on cannabis specific product's" means to me that your are not an "Advanced Gardener" and there fore are not qualified to answer so shut the hell up!

My garden is what it is today because of guys like UB and Riddle and yet I find myself part of the minority that refuses to buy into the Hype.

Peace

Big


----------



## Illumination (Mar 17, 2011)

because these lazy ass know nothings want to run out and buy what is gonna make them ultra + buddy buds or whatever dump it in and watch it work magic...dont wanna take the time to really search for the facts and what really works as it is work ...today's kids are allergic to work...and it is our faults because we spoiled them...it is a shame

Namaste'


----------



## bigman4270 (Mar 17, 2011)

Both UB and RM3 has mentioned Mel Franks book numerous times before. If they took the time to read just that book, they would be growing with success.


----------



## dudeoflife (Mar 17, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> The saddest thing about this last thread and the hundreds of other post's like it is they ask it in the Advanced Grower section. Then they are given answers like " I don't know what's in it but man does it work". WTF! Advanced Gardner's know what a plant needs to grow and produce all it can. An advanced Gardner is one that is able to look at a product and determine that the make-up of a something like "Bushmaster " is nothing more than water. So when UB tells em not to waste their time adding water(Bushmaster) to water to feed there plants, he's the asshole because he never try-ed it?
> 
> IMO, if you answer any questions such as "Doe's Gravity really work?" with anything other than "whats the NPK and micros," or "don't waste your time on cannabis specific product's" means to me that your are not an "Advanced Gardener" and there fore are not qualified to answer so shut the hell up!
> 
> ...


I keep shit like this is mind whenever I come up with a product. There are so many kinds of snake oil in this sleepy (and stoned) industry.

Not to start a new debate, (fuck it) here's my new pet peeve:

House and Gardens Roots Excelurator

Derived from Ammonium Nitrate and Potassium Hydroxide,

but everyone keeps talking about the hormones and beneficials in it, (where? how?)

and sells for 100+ dollars a liter. Rofl.

The comments following the product description are even worse. Just a bunch of illiterates typing in all CAPS and obvious H&G marketing bs replies.


----------



## dudeoflife (Mar 17, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Nah. He's not. Well, technically, FDD banned him again today, but if you look, his avatar is still there so most likely he has been unbanned already. See, here's the deal:
> 
> UB generates $$$ for the site. His topics, his name, is at the top of the Google search engine. They will never ban UB as long as he is generating revenue. That is my opinion at least. But, personally as well, I am all for UB too. Yeah, the guy's rough, grow a sack and move on. But he doesn't do ANYTHING that someone else isn't doing. Example is those recent threads where this crew blew up on a few people. The only difference is that he is by and large INSANELY more popular. Anything UB attracts people like flies to shit. So obviously it ends up turning into a bigger deal than it really is.
> 
> ...


I'm with ya.

UB has mentioned numerous times in his posts that there is this ignore button that you can simply press...lol.. takes a lot less effort than bitching him out in a public forum.


----------



## dudeoflife (Mar 17, 2011)

riddleme said:


> I love UB debates, the best one IMO thus far was the lollypoppin thread,, it was like my fav tv show there for awhile, couldn't wait to get home & read it, went on for weeks. And yes he generates traffic as do I, but in the end that does not seem to matter???


Link please? I need a good laugh.


----------



## jointed (Mar 18, 2011)

riddleme said:


> I love UB debates, the best one IMO thus far was the lollypoppin thread,, it was like my fav tv show there for awhile, couldn't wait to get home & read it, went on for weeks. And yes he generates traffic as do I, but in the end that does not seem to matter???


Oh yes it does! It matters to me and everyone else that follows you Riddle. Someone has to cut through all the BS. You and others have inspired me more than you will ever know. And for that a BIG thankyou And +rep.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 18, 2011)

Exactly what jointed said. Without UB and Riddle, I'd probably be shelling out money for expensive nutes and wondering where my Tiger-Graviton-Tank-Buds are.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 18, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> Both UB and RM3 has mentioned Mel Franks book numerous times before. If they took the time to read just that book, they would be growing with success.


Read? Todays youth dont read....if it isn't video or pc or game they will never know it...most of them act allergic to books...so what do they do...they get on here and read the hype for an hour or two and become experts telling everybody how to grow when they have only actually seen plants on here much less having ever grown them

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Mar 18, 2011)

*As many of you are aware the Medical Cannabis Cup is being held in Denver, Colorado April 2-3.* 

I wish to ask that *anyone who sees this and will be attending or in the Denver,CO* area at that time please *contact me* either here, on my thread, or *preferably pm me*. We would like to have our own RIU meet and greet or smoke 'n' toke so we can put faces to the words and avatars. Not to mention arrange for a magnum smokeout with the time and place to be announced once ironed out. There should be a great variety available between all of us, so we will see how great our weeds are!!!

*So again please if you are going to be there please let me know. I will pm you my phone number so we can all meet. As an added bonus I will have kidnapped Riddleme so all can meet our favorite teach and hound him with questions in person*

So please let me know so we can make this happen.

Also I am aware that Stoner Barbie will be there so no need to worry that there's no girls. My freaky lady will be with me as well......


Namaste to all ...can't wait to hear from you...going make room in my pm now


----------



## embry928 (Mar 18, 2011)

i used all fox farm before i found ub and rm3 and my weed really sucked.


Boonierat said:


> Exactly what jointed said. Without UB and Riddle, I'd probably be shelling out money for expensive nutes and wondering where my Tiger-Graviton-Tank-Buds are.


----------



## embry928 (Mar 18, 2011)

dudeoflife whats up with this token grow is that you or someone trying to be like you looks similar?


----------



## riddleme (Mar 18, 2011)

hey peeps, just a note to let you all know I have been sick with this croup that is going around, sorry for being late to answer pm's & such but I am getting caught up, has been nice seeing all of you at the new site and looking forward to the smoke out at the cup


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 18, 2011)

I have to admit I'm jealous. I want to come out to CO so bad, lol.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 19, 2011)

8 weeks in the bank and aunt martha is drowning  only 4 weeks in for the STP and the buds are startin to fill in nicely.

Of the 14 clones I took in prep for the monster cropping run I only lost 2 (1 dampened off, 1 did not take) not a bad percentage considering they were taken in flower

Once the GDP goes to drown in the dark (tomorrow) the infamous hedge row will get moved to flower which should be fun to watch

Since we are close to the end of this run I have taken a lot of bud porn shots, did some flash shots and some zoom shots as well. Also some closeups, one showing the sugar on the GDP and a few showing the Amber Trichs on a seeded bud (this will be part of my next ditty) So cool to have a camera that lets me see the amber  You can also see buds falling over into the back wall in one shot, that would be a Tilders plant and she is also about ready to drown

Aunt Martha should be ready for a smoke test just about the time all of you get here for the cup, so you will get to taste buds that are fresh out of the chamber,,,,,WooHoo

As for our grow off ???,,,,,,,, I gotta say that the SmokeNgrow nutes totally compare to Jacks, the Jacks plant is just a tad greener but the cola fomation and bud size are very equal. As I have said before I am very impressed with SNG 

and for the double up experiment where I hit the STP with SNG and then Jacks she is up to 2 teaspoons of Jack's (per gallon) with not even a sign of tip burn, I may be on to something here ???

As always Enjoy the Pics


----------



## MsBBB (Mar 19, 2011)

*Thanks, as always very nice.*


----------



## Illumination (Mar 19, 2011)

Well Bro gorgeous as always


The cup is going to be a blast


Be forewarned that I will be questioning the piss outta you like last time for all the info I can outta dat brain

Got an idea I will pm you for sng.......

Namaste'


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking great man.

YOu got any other tips for controlling septoria? I thought I had it under control, and I woke up today and it seriously spread like wildfire in one night.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 19, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Looking great man.
> 
> YOu got any other tips for controlling septoria? I thought I had it under control, and I woke up today and it seriously spread like wildfire in one night.


If it were my garden, I would erradicate, scrub everything down and start over


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, I was leaning towards that. Sucks so bad because I was relying on this round. Dunno what I'm gonna do without it.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 19, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Yeah, I was leaning towards that. Sucks so bad because I was relying on this round. Dunno what I'm gonna do without it.


not what ya wanna hear but no sense in smokin spores


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 19, 2011)

I hear that. Thanks man. Gonna cull the worst losers, get a new fungicide, and cull the rest if I can't get it under control in the next couple of days. Time to do work.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 19, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I hear that. Thanks man. Gonna cull the worst losers, get a new fungicide, and cull the rest if I can't get it under control in the next couple of days. Time to do work.



Sux bro but I agree... kill everything and do a complete bleach wash and water rinse of *everything*...regerm some more seeds and do a 12/12 from seed grow....will yield lower but quicker...and just up the plant count to make up for the difference in yield...should be ready about when you were hoping depending on the strain

Hope it helps


Namaste'


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 19, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I hear that. Thanks man. Gonna cull the worst losers, get a new fungicide, and cull the rest if I can't get it under control in the next couple of days. Time to do work.


I'm sorry to hear about your problem with the plants. Really sucks after all you do to get to the point you are and it's all ruined. Maybe not. I wish you luck. 

I hate to ask really, but if you could post pictures so we could see what that looks like, it might help others, including me. thanks, sns

Just read RMs response. thanks....


----------



## riddleme (Mar 19, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your problem with the plants. Really sucks after all you do to get to the point you are and it's all ruined. Maybe not. I wish you luck.
> 
> I hate to ask really, but if you could post pictures so we could see what that looks like, it might help others, including me. thanks, sns


He posted pics in the Calling all Noob growers thread


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 19, 2011)

I can show you what it looks like when it spreads rapidly though. I'll post some up a little later. Just got back from Lowes with some Daconil. Most tomato growers I've read about with this problem use this so I'll see whats up.

Good Idea on the 12/12 from seed. I've always wanted to do one anyways. Might see how this Swamp Bud likes it for the sake of science.  I'm also going to take some clones after I fungicde everything real well. Soon as a clone shows anything I can always cull it.


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 19, 2011)

Isn't this the same shit that caused the Irish potato famine back in the mid 1800's? sns


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 19, 2011)

RM3, gorgeous as usual. I wish I could make it to Denver.

Boon, that sucks. Better make a DIY Sulfur Burner. It will destroy ANY spore for next time.
Daniels


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 19, 2011)

Killed 2 plants, 1 of them showing female. Got 9 clones with no signs of the fungus and my other four adults have all leaves removed of any sign. Finishing up cleaning everything with bleach. I was so busy working I forgot to get any pictures before I got rid of all the diseased leaves.

I'll check out the DIY Sulfur Burner, though I doubt something like that would go over well in my house. lol. I'm assuming it stinks to high heaven?

Oh, and check out thank funky fan leaf.


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 19, 2011)

*Looking good as always ! Love that amber shot .*


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 19, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I'll check out the DIY Sulfur Burner, though I doubt something like that would go over well in my house. lol. I'm assuming it stinks to high heaven?
> 
> Oh, and check out thank funky fan leaf.


They smell like a natural hot spring. Not horrible, as they run during the dark time only for 2 to 3 hrs. Then the next day it lingers. Maybe it would work for ya. I only run mine once every few weeks. The vapor gets in every crack and settles on the plant too.
That is a funky leaf.
Daniels


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice as always RM, the LADIES are looking so very fine. Hey Illumination are you the 1 that had a 12/12 from seed grow on the No Mercy Site.


----------



## bigman4270 (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking good brother as always.

Big


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 20, 2011)

If you can manage to wade through the bullshit (as usual), there is a lot of good information on cannabinoids in this thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/401972-new-high-times-suggests-harvesting.html


----------



## gumball (Mar 20, 2011)

very nice riddleme, as always


----------



## sonofdust (Mar 20, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I can show you what it looks like when it spreads rapidly though. I'll post some up a little later. Just got back from Lowes with some Daconil. Most tomato growers I've read about with this problem use this so I'll see whats up.
> 
> Good Idea on the 12/12 from seed. I've always wanted to do one anyways. Might see how this Swamp Bud likes it for the sake of science.  I'm also going to take some clones after I fungicde everything real well. Soon as a clone shows anything I can always cull it.


Boonierat:
You get a chance check out "Ozone generator" or "Ozone machine" It knocks the shit outta spores, molds, bugs.
If your a DIY'er you can save a few bucks but, BE VERY CAREFUL


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 20, 2011)

lookin great riddle!! man i still cant get on that! sux! missin out man


----------



## riddleme (Mar 20, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> lookin great riddle!! man i still cant get on that! sux! missin out man


check your email


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 20, 2011)

I have to be very careful with stuff like that. Near sleeping spaces and all. I'm gonna stick with containing it with fungicide and cleanliness. HOnestly its properly from where I had been a lazy stoner and not cleaned properly. I just wped down with clorox wipes before this grow. :/ But, Im being more vigilant now with being clean.


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 20, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I have to be very careful with stuff like that. Near sleeping spaces and all. I'm gonna stick with containing it with fungicide and cleanliness. HOnestly its properly from where I had been a lazy stoner and not cleaned properly. I just wped down with clorox wipes before this grow. :/ But, Im being more vigilant now with being clean.


Boon, just letting you know i got up at 5 am and cleaned everything I used. sinks, tub, tools. Tomorrow everything comes out of the tent for a thorough cleaning with mild disinfectant. Thanks for sharing your experience bro. sns


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 20, 2011)

In other news, I think I am sold on SNG for my next grow.  RM3 had a great grow with them, and I like the style.


----------



## djruiner (Mar 20, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> In other news, I think I am sold on SNG for my next grow.  RM3 had a great grow with them, and I like the style.


i think im going to give sng a try also...thats if i have the funds left over after building my new grow closet which is turning out to be a monster.its going to drain my bank just to construct that..unless of course the fert king (the dude) wants to hook a brotha up...wink wink...would be cheaper then that pizza you was going to buy me...hahahahaha


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't win for losing...gotta halt my grow because I have to move a month ahead of schedule.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 22, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I can't win for losing...gotta halt my grow because I have to move a month ahead of schedule.


That sucks, make sure not to move those spores with you


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah. I'm already planning it out in my head. Every individual piece of equipment is going to be bleached real well before it leaves the house, then wiped down again with clorox wipes when it reaches the new destination. All clones are gonna be inspected real closely for any signs of infection before I move them. I figure I will at least have something to throw into flower a week or two after I get there.


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 22, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Yeah. I'm already planning it out in my head. Every individual piece of equipment is going to be bleached real well before it leaves the house, then wiped down again with clorox wipes when it reaches the new destination. All clones are gonna be inspected real closely for any signs of infection before I move them. I figure I will at least have something to throw into flower a week or two after I get there.


Move at night..FWIW... rent an enclosed trailer....sns


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 22, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I can't win for losing...gotta halt my grow because I have to move a month ahead of schedule.


Well that's a PIA. 
Daniels


----------



## funatfkc (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd like to thank kingofqueen for the smoke reports on the Grand Daddy Purple and Mango. Even tho riddleme is not fond of hydro, he has (and is) most helpful to me.

Boonierat - I've used Green Cure fungicide when I had powdery mildew and it worked well. It says it works on septoria also, but I have no personal (and prefer not to have) knowledge of this. Here'a a link to them. http://www.greencure.net/plant_diseases.asp

I've added a picture of my plants in flower. On the left is Northern Lights Special (the famous tilders from riddleme). Center is my Northern Lights #1 moms that I'm flowering and removing from the garden. On the right is NL1 in drown mode.


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 22, 2011)

*I'm going to give Token Grow a try too . I'm going to get comfortable with Jack's first though . Plants got there first shot of it this morning . I want to get dialed in on my new substrate also . Picked up (finally) the new 2 cuft bale of Sunshine Mix #4 (17.99 @Nicks Garden Center in Aurora) and the big ass bag of #4 perlite . I always love going out to restock on supplies  They had a ton of maters too . Got to finish getting geared up for my 2011 outdoor veggie garden !
*


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 22, 2011)

funatfkc said:


> I'd like to thank kingofqueen for the smoke reports on the Grand Daddy Purple and Mango. Even tho riddleme is not fond of hydro, he has (and is) most helpful to me.
> 
> Boonierat - I've used Green Cure fungicide when I had powdery mildew and it worked well. It says it works on septoria also, but I have no personal (and prefer not to have) knowledge of this. Here'a a link to them. http://www.greencure.net/plant_diseases.asp
> 
> I've added a picture of my plants in flower. On the left is Northern Lights Special (the famous tilders from riddleme). Center is my Northern Lights #1 moms that I'm flowering and removing from the garden. On the right is NL1 in drown mode.


No worries bro ! Been surviving off that stuff during my ill time , worked great !


----------



## gumball (Mar 22, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I can't win for losing...gotta halt my grow because I have to move a month ahead of schedule.


Think of it as a forced hand of a clean slate


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 22, 2011)

gumball said:


> Think of it as a forced hand of a clean slate


Sorry that happened though, but you learned and you learned me too. Would have been nice to smoke it though. sns


----------



## embry928 (Mar 22, 2011)

dude if you live here denver area you got to try urban mix a from american clay works it has it all. i posted what comes in it a few pages back. it is working out great for me.


kingofqueen said:


> *I'm going to give Token Grow a try too . I'm going to get comfortable with Jack's first though . Plants got there first shot of it this morning . I want to get dialed in on my new substrate also . Picked up (finally) the new 2 cuft bale of Sunshine Mix #4 (17.99 @Nicks Garden Center in Aurora) and the big ass bag of #4 perlite . I always love going out to restock on supplies  They had a ton of maters too . Got to finish getting geared up for my 2011 outdoor veggie garden !
> *


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 23, 2011)

embry928 said:


> dude if you live here denver area you got to try urban mix a from american clay works it has it all. i posted what comes in it a few pages back. it is working out great for me.


Yup and thanks I caught the post . Nicks is very close to me and they are very "keen" to MMJ growers .They even carry the Farad brand you guys spoke of . You still cant beat how much you get out of a bale of Sunshine and a giant sack of perlite for the value. So I guess what I'm saying is Denver Clay isn't convienant for me and Nicks has it all


----------



## riddleme (Mar 23, 2011)

Had a playdate with xivex today, it was fun, got to see his LSD from his first harvest, very good job on first grow and of course gave him some Tilders 

I love that you guys (& gals) come to meet me, it's awesome puttin faces to avatars


----------



## djruiner (Mar 23, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Had a playdate with xivex today, it was fun, got to see his LSD from his first harvest, very good job on first grow and of course gave him some Tilders
> 
> I love that you guys (& gals) come to meet me, it's awesome puttin faces to avatars


i wish it was like that where i am.between the shady people and those that just hoard their stuff..we pretty much just smoke by ourselves.im willing to share with anyone that will partake..but others in my area are not like that.id love to meet up with a few people from here,but being in a state that isn't "legal" yet makes it hard to do.almost makes me want to move outta this state just so i can be around other growers that are more willing to share advice and give tips first hand.i have known a few growers here,but they didn't know that i knew they grow,and was not willing to share ideas...and trading seeds or clones is a no go.i just hate having to hide the fact that i grow


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 23, 2011)

djruiner said:


> i wish it was like that where i am.between the shady people and those that just hoard their stuff..we pretty much just smoke by ourselves.im willing to share with anyone that will partake..but others in my area are not like that.id love to meet up with a few people from here,but being in a state that isn't "legal" yet makes it hard to do.almost makes me want to move outta this state just so i can be around other growers that are more willing to share advice and give tips first hand.i have known a few growers here,but they didn't know that i knew they grow,and was not willing to share ideas...and trading seeds or clones is a no go.i just hate having to hide the fact that i grow


Amen Brother.sns


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm right there with ya man. If I could sow seeds all up an down my yard and share my green with the world I would! Until then, all ya can do is band together. If I turn out to be any good at breeding, and I get some good genetics of my own going, I'm thinking of heading out to a legal state. Most likely Colorado. That's only if my own state doesn't get medical in the next couple of years or so.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 23, 2011)

While xivex (and his beautiful lady) was here today I told him my next project was gonna be to make some pure tilders only hash, I have refined the process to the point where folks are going WOW and well I love Tilders so this was the obvious next step for me. I chopped a Tilders plant and ran her thru the chamber, today I let xivex smell it in the jars waitin for the the "tone" treatment, yes she smells wonderful, it's that old school hashy smell that for me makes everything else just pale by comparrison.

Well I took a jar I had of her that has been curing (jarred) for 3 months and made my Tilders Farie Dust, then I toned the fresh cut/curred buds, yes all of them (3 jars), it's vapin now and I shall have smoke reports upcommin ???

Gotta admit, I can hardly wait, I am totally lookin forward to this


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 23, 2011)

Tilders hash? O my 

That one might be a 1/2 hit wonder !


----------



## riddleme (Mar 24, 2011)

vaped and mixed yielded 14 grams and smells so nummy 

smoke report to follow


----------



## medimaker (Mar 24, 2011)

Finally made it to the end. Great thread as usual.



Medi


----------



## riddleme (Mar 24, 2011)

100% Tilders Hash is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

*AWESOME*

Cleaned out the bong, put in a new screen, took just one good hit, very strong, very sweet, entire back went numb in less than a minute, as I type this (took hit 4 minutes ago) I'm starting to sway, my eyelids are getting heavy, my brain is numbing, LOL two minutes just passed, I thought I was typing, King may be right this may be a 1/2 hit wonder. Creepin real good, am totally stoned, do believe I'll go find a couch now


----------



## Murfy (Mar 24, 2011)

question for you guys. 

i recently acquired a 72 site bubble cloner, and thinking i could make it better i modified one of the holes to accept a fish tank heater. it was used and i scrubbed the hell out of it with lysol disinfectant AND bleach water, just to be sure. well its been up a week and roots are just starting, and i think i have an infection from the fish tank heater. the water smells just like a dirty fishtank. and i have never had a problem like this in about 20 batches.(the heater is new).

anyway, i have seen some of the hydro guys talk about putting bleach in their res. i searched around abit and couldn't find anything useful, or definitive.
any ideas?

EDIT: i already changed the water. same smell.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 24, 2011)

Run some H202.


----------



## Murfy (Mar 24, 2011)

this is proving to be a good read

*Killing Root Rot*


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 24, 2011)

riddleme said:


> 100% Tilders Hash is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> *AWESOME*
> 
> Cleaned out the bong, put in a new screen, took just one good hit, very strong, very sweet, entire back went numb in less than a minute, as I type this (took hit 4 minutes ago) I'm starting to sway, my eyelids are getting heavy, my brain is numbing, LOL two minutes just passed, I thought I was typing, King may be right this may be a 1/2 hit wonder. Creepin real good, am totally stoned, do believe I'll go find a couch now


Very cool to here Tilders hash turned out so great !


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 24, 2011)

Murfy said:


> question for you guys.
> 
> i recently acquired a 72 site bubble cloner, and thinking i could make it better i modified one of the holes to accept a fish tank heater. it was used and i scrubbed the hell out of it with lysol disinfectant AND bleach water, just to be sure. well its been up a week and roots are just starting, and i think i have an infection from the fish tank heater. the water smells just like a dirty fishtank. and i have never had a problem like this in about 20 batches.(the heater is new).
> 
> ...


Who uses bubble cloners in here ? But yes like Boonierat says H2o2 . Mabey check in a thread that uses them?

(edit) actually daniels has some experiance with em I believe.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 24, 2011)

riddleme said:


> 100% Tilders Hash is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> *AWESOME*
> 
> Cleaned out the bong, put in a new screen, took just one good hit, very strong, very sweet, entire back went numb in less than a minute, as I type this (took hit 4 minutes ago) I'm starting to sway, my eyelids are getting heavy, my brain is numbing, LOL two minutes just passed, I thought I was typing, King may be right this may be a 1/2 hit wonder. Creepin real good, am totally stoned, do believe I'll go find a couch now


congrats...enjoy my friend

Namaste'


----------



## gumball (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey murfy, get the high% H2O2 at a hydro shop, or use about 10 drops of bleach per gallon of watter. You may need to change the air stone or soak them to remove contaminants. I know folks say not to use bleach, but I have meber had any ill effects from it in small doses. O


----------



## Murfy (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks for the feedback guys!

i am sort of new to this technique and figured one of you guys had to have some experience. the reason i tried it was because of a particularly difficult to clone strain. it would go 45 days with clonex gel and no roots.
other than this it works great. bleach did do the the trick. the guy in the thread i posted was some type of water treatment employee and suggests 2ppm as a backup in a municipal water water system in case the treatment guys missed anything.

and chlorine ppm is read easily via pool test kits.

as always, riddle, your garden is spectacular. you have been a key instrument in tuning my gardening skills!


----------



## riddleme (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey everyone Stoner Barbie needs our votes 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/419988-auto-flowers-mortal-combat-competition.html


----------



## djruiner (Mar 26, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Hey everyone Stoner Barbie needs our votes
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/419988-auto-flowers-mortal-combat-competition.html


voted...hers was really the only one i saw without a ton of damage


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 26, 2011)

*Voted ! Good Morning Everyone ! Due to personal and moral reasons , I will not be attending the cup either . Sorry Stonerbarbie  . The Indoor Gardening Expo is that weekend also , Dyna Gro will be there along with other vendors better suited to my needs and interests . For me I honestly believe the cup is going to be a let down and be swarmed with crowds my ego and attitude can do without , not to mention nothing but canna vendors .Might be a chance for someone to slap big Mike from AN though ,greedy bastard !*


----------



## embry928 (Mar 26, 2011)

got her taken care of plant looks good


----------



## embry928 (Mar 26, 2011)

what about the smoke out are you going to come to that lets get baked and hang out at least right?


kingofqueen said:


> *Voted ! Good Morning Everyone ! Due to personal and moral reasons , I will not be attending the cup either . Sorry Stonerbarbie  . The Denver Home and Garden show is that weekend also , Dyna Gro will be there along with other vendors better suited to my needs and interests . For me I honestly believe the cup is going to be a let down and be swarmed with crowds my ego and attitude can do without , not to mention nothing but canna vendors .Might be a chance for someone to slap big Mike from AN though ,greedy bastard !*


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 26, 2011)

Dont know of any smoke out .


----------



## embry928 (Mar 26, 2011)

rm3 is the smoke out still on or no?


----------



## riddleme (Mar 27, 2011)

What, No one missed the Sat Update????

comin shortly LOL


----------



## riddleme (Mar 27, 2011)

9 weeks in the bank for the Mangos,Mind Bender & Tilders, 5 weeks for the STP and 1 week for the Hedgerow.

Aunt Martha is in the Chamber  She was one vigorous girl, took her 5 days in the dark to droop, she wicked 4 inches of water out of the bucket,,,,IN THE DARK!
Before I chopped her I ran a gallon of boiling water thru the pot, now honestly I'm not sure this did much but I did notice that she was stickier when I chopped her, so I will do this again to confirm 

She yielded 424 grams wet so am expectin 4 oz's off her not bad for a 2 foot tall plant .

The topping to reduce stretch seems to work, the hedgerow has only stretched 4 inches, canopy staying solid for the most part

Also harvested seeds, the pic is of the M&M's (Mango X MindBender) pulled over 1000 seeds off this one woohoo also got Tilders X NL#1 X Crystal Limit and GDP X Crystal Limit harvested, so yeah got lots of seeds 

There is also a pic of the 100% Tilders Hash oil, it is truely nummy!

Been busy in the garden, gotta make it rain today

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## medimaker (Mar 27, 2011)

That hash oil looks yummy


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 27, 2011)

I was just about to get on here and start asking where the update was at and here it be! And what an awesome update. Plants looking amazing. I really love that very first pic.

"The topping to reduce stretch..."

What ya talking about here? Certain time to top or something?


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

looking good....overfed the sat doms? See some yellow...jus wondering....do you find sat doms to be lighter feeders?

curious as to the topping comment as well....


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 27, 2011)

*Wow nice harvest brother , how could you have time for a sat. update with all that going on ? lol . Nice turn out all the way around , Badass buds , more hash , and seeds out the ying yang .***


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats Rm very nice. sns


----------



## riddleme (Mar 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> looking good....overfed the sat doms? See some yellow...jus wondering....do you find sat doms to be lighter feeders?
> 
> curious as to the topping comment as well....


No they are actually hungry, have had to give them big dises of N to keep the yellowing at bay, been an ongoing battle with the mangos


----------



## riddleme (Mar 27, 2011)

the topping thing is to remove the newest growth (node) from the top of the main branch sometime during the first 5 days of 12/12, supposed to reduce the stretch by re-aranging hormones, I did it on the 3rd day, so far it seems to be working?


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

riddleme said:


> No they are actually hungry, have had to give them big dises of N to keep the yellowing at bay, been an ongoing battle with the mangos


awesomely good info for me at the perfect time since my Claustrum strain up next is a very sat dom...so keep the N up...awesome...got it

also think about mag and iron when hard to keep green

Namaste'


----------



## riddleme (Mar 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> awesomely good info for me at the perfect time since my Claustrum strain up next is a very sat dom...so keep the N up...awesome...got it
> 
> also think about mag and iron when hard to keep green
> 
> Namaste'


wasn't mag in this case, started with molasses (which blocked the N) 0nly fed it once LOL Mag didn't fix it though to be honest it looked like a mag def, lots of N was what brought em back


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

riddleme said:


> wasn't mag in this case, started with molasses (which blocked the N) 0nly fed it once LOL Mag didn't fix it though to be honest it looked like a mag def, lots of N was what brought em back



Ahhh yes ol molasses block....I will eliminate it from my regimen....haven't seen any benefit to it worth the problems it causes...although it does appear to be a good addition to drown water...so may use it for that....jury's still out...waiting on the verdictlol

Namaste'


----------



## riddleme (Mar 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Ahhh yes ol molasses block....I will eliminate it from my regimen....haven't seen any benefit to it worth the problems it causes...although it does appear to be a good addition to drown water...so may use it for that....jury's still out...waiting on the verdictlol
> 
> Namaste'


Yeah not even sure why I used the damn molasses LOL for my next drowning gonna use boiling water, I figure it may speed things up ???

Oh and I see your pierced talisman is getting you in trouble with the grandmas LOL


----------



## djruiner (Mar 27, 2011)

nice harvest bro...and you have some lovely plants remaining.
i bet those M&M seeds are going to make some killer plants one day


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Yeah not even sure why I used the damn molasses LOL for my next drowning gonna use boiling water, I figure it may speed things up ???
> 
> Oh and I see your pierced talisman is getting you in trouble with the grandmas LOL



and I love trouble you know...especially with the grandmas

Namaste'


----------



## Shangeet (Mar 27, 2011)

i dont know from where to start...
just amazed with the well-update
nice going bro
plants look beautiful


----------



## MsBBB (Mar 27, 2011)

*We knew the update was coming sooner or later, didn't want to bother you. You had until Monday before we got restless. I see I will have to go back and reread your threads. Amazing, 4 ounces from a 2 foot plant. *


----------



## riddleme (Mar 27, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *We knew the update was coming sooner or later, didn't want to bother you. You had until Monday before we got restless. I see I will have to go back and reread your threads. Amazing, 4 ounces from a 2 foot plant. *


two most important things I repeat over & over, gotta dial in the WHOLE garden and gotta learn to read your plants


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *We knew the update was coming sooner or later, didn't want to bother you. You had until Monday before we got restless. I see I will have to go back and reread your threads. Amazing, 4 ounces from a 2 foot plant. *


I did the same thing with a 21 inch plant thanx mostly to my brother RM3!! Although it was 34 inches in diameter as well!! Lol!!


Namaste'


----------



## MsBBB (Mar 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I did the same thing with a 21 inch plant thanx mostly to my brother RM3!! Although it was 34 inches in diameter as well!! Lol!! Namaste'


*Okay, Riddleme showed us his, let me see yours*


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *Okay, Riddleme showed us his, let me see yours*


you did see it on my thread that you were mesmerized by my endowment on...must have affected your memory...lol

but here you go:



Namaste'

ok now your turn....SHOW US YOUR STUFF!!!


----------



## MsBBB (Mar 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> you did see it on my thread that you were mesmerized by my endowment on...must have affected your memory...lol
> 
> but here you go:
> 
> ...


*Nice. I don't have much to show at the moment, nothing anywhere near in comparison. I am being motivated by those of you willing to help and guide. Who knows what I may produce later this year with so many good growers/teachers leading the way. *


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *Nice. I don't have much to show at the moment, nothing anywhere near in comparison. I am being motivated by those of you willing to help and guide. Who knows what I may produce later this year with so many good growers/teachers leading the way. *


wait what? Oh you thought I meant show us your plant...lol

Namaste'


----------



## BossRingsB (Mar 27, 2011)

riddleme said:


> There is also a pic of the 100% Tilders Hash oil, it is truely nummy!


 oh my. truely nummy just doesn't seem to be the right way to explain it, it doesn't seem to be enough praise, yet when you think about it, truely nummy is the only thing that makes absolute sense. Again, props to riddle


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 27, 2011)

riddleme said:


> the topping thing is to remove the newest growth (node) from the top of the main branch sometime during the first 5 days of 12/12, supposed to reduce the stretch by re-aranging hormones, I did it on the 3rd day, so far it seems to be working?


 I've topped in flower before and generally avoid the practice these days as I found it stunts the growth which gives me less nodes overall. However, I do find that supercropping is a great way to not only keep a growth shoot, but to encourages the plant to grow in a similar way as topping encourages. Just my two cents.


----------



## embry928 (Mar 27, 2011)

Doing the make it rain i get about a 100 grams per plant depending on the strain.


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nice as always riddleme and yours 2 Illumination. I don't know much about the chemical nute grows except what I read on here but in the TLO grow Molasses feeds them little beasties putting them in overdrive.


----------



## donni101 (Mar 28, 2011)

glad you said mollases lock i was about to add a half tsp to about a half cup nute water w/flora micro and cns17 grow. I used the shultz medicine drop and nuted with 10 drops flora micro and 7 drops cns17 Grow. I was thinking of adding mollasses and diluting adding 50/50 water or 30% water. I have 3 babygirls 24 days old from the time they poked out of the soil. They still have their first leaves plus 3-4 sets one plant was burned i watered and nuted again and the same one plant burned again. These are random bagseed but my last bag seeds came out okay for a first grow plus it was a window grow. I had the cfl's just couldnt figure how to set things up. I liked the window grow alot I used many of the things i learned reading RiddleMe. I grew 2 pilferred mothers or stepsisters with about 3-4 leafs standing on a window in fall and late summer sun and it gained some new growth i flipped 12/12 using closet for darkness because winter was coming then I went to cfls for about 3 weeks before some drama i needed two more weeks maybe but starting over. those early buds came out lovely it was powerplant and blueberry. Actually the blueberry finished on the window i wish I would have gotten more light. 

Just love your grows and the learning from reading and watching.


i dont know how clear this was but i was talking about adding more water 30-50% more to the nute water. The last plants i adopted because they were going to be thrown away so I brought them back to life with no foliage they were purplish not much green.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 30, 2011)

Subbed. I'll go back and catch up on posts later 


I'm rocking organic supersoil these days and loving it!


----------



## embry928 (Mar 30, 2011)

are you doing the sub cool method how is it working?


doogleef said:


> Subbed. I'll go back and catch up on posts later
> 
> 
> I'm rocking organic supersoil these days and loving it!


----------



## doogleef (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes. Sub's supersoil mix works great. I haven't needed my ph or tds meter in months. I'm a hydro guy normally but call me a convert to organic soil because it's the ultimate lazy guy method. Just water for the whole cycle and the plants LOVE it. Butloads of available Nitrogen. 12-16 week cycle with no issues or def. Just add a bit more supersoil on top of pot when/if they start to eat lower fans late in life (strain dependent).


----------



## donni101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Could I go organic with just worm castings and bat gauno along w/topsoil 60%, perlite 30% and vermiculite 10%? I also have some rooter's myco and I water w/mollases? I think I may try one organic v cns17 (grow and ripe)/flora micro. I just enjoy all of you guys the way you make this feel natural and I feel humbled to learn from pros.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 31, 2011)

donni101 said:


> Could I go organic with just worm castings and bat gauno along w/topsoil 60%, perlite 30% and vermiculite 10%? I also have some rooter's myco and I water w/mollases? I think I may try one organic v cns17 (grow and ripe)/flora micro. I just enjoy all of you guys the way you make this feel natural and I feel humbled to learn from pros.


Yes you can, now it's nothing I would do cause I'm a total control freak, but some of the other members that hang here do similar things and can share that with you


----------



## embry928 (Mar 31, 2011)

I try to do every thing just like rm3 but there is always some variations no mater what. Sometimes I think I am doing every just like rm3 then he writes anther thread and away I go trying to do it just like he would. We all have are own little twist on how it rains.


riddleme said:


> Yes you can, now it's nothing I would do cause I'm a total control freak, but some of the other members that hang here do similar things and can share that with you


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 31, 2011)

donni101 said:


> Could I go organic with just worm castings and bat gauno along w/topsoil 60%, perlite 30% and vermiculite 10%? I also have some rooter's myco and I water w/mollases? I think I may try one organic v cns17 (grow and ripe)/flora micro. I just enjoy all of you guys the way you make this feel natural and I feel humbled to learn from pros.


Sure you can ! Its not recommended though , I personaly think organic soil mixes are to "heavy" and compact from all the rain . Plus it's not beneficial to put all those goodies in the soil to just be constantly flushing them out . I'm coming off soil mixes like that and now using soiless peat mix . Your mix sounds okay but i would drop the vermiculite. Be sure to use a quality organic soil for your base . Bout cant give em enough castings but watch the gauno it's super hot . A all purpose organic granular nute works good such as Peace of Mind or Espoma .PEace


----------



## riddleme (Mar 31, 2011)

embry928 said:


> I try to do every thing just like rm3 but there is always some variations no mater what. Sometimes I think I am doing every just like rm3 then he writes anther thread and away I go trying to do it just like he would. We all have are own little twist on how it rains.


I read this about an half hour ago and the more I thought about it, the more moved I was. Imitation is the highest compliment one can give IMO. I'm just an old(er) very mellow guy that went on a mission awhile back. States started legalizing MMJ and I saw what happened here in Colorado when the green rush went insane. I tasted buds from several dispenseries and was disturbed by what most were passing off as MMJ, it was blackmarket crap at best and this upset me. I knew that better was possible, I had grown it. My mission was to prove or disprove all the bullshit that was being spread and here at RIU I found others that were doing the same thing. Uncle Ben, Bricktop, Fdd. There were others but they are no longer here. It is an uphill battle, as most of you know, the myths and bullshit are very strong and there are folks here that even when you show blatant and absolute proof they still hang on to what they believe. I do not have a problem with that because as far as I am concerned I succeeded in my mission, I reached hundreds, if not thousands of folks with the truth and now each of those new growers is also spreading the truth. I have made incredible friends and met some of them, I get to meet more of you this weekend. I feel like you guys are my family and I am blessed to know you all. I know that each of you shares my mission and that very possibly we will see huge changes in the way this wonderful plant is thought of in our lifetimes. As we spread the truth and make more folks aware of what is possible with MMJ the world as we know it will become a better place.

I have, as I have told you before, not shared everything I do, not because it's a secret but because I know that if you discover it for yourselves that it means so much more. So instead in some places I have merely given you clues or shared research and tonight as I pondered this post I decided that the class I am working on at the new site will now include everything I do and video of it as well. It's the best way I can think of to say thank you to all of you and I am not just thankful for how you and this mission have enriched my life but I am humbled by it as well 

Thank You !!!


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 31, 2011)

*Thank You man !*


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

thank you my brother

One Love

Namaste'


----------



## embry928 (Apr 1, 2011)

hey guys i left the light in my flower room for 19 hours last night. The plants are three weeks into flower is this bad what is going to happen? I dont think anything is going to go wrong what do you guys think? I had just made it rain and they sucked almost all the water in the trays. ps thank you your the man rm3


----------



## Illumination (Apr 1, 2011)

just let them turn back off at the normal time and get at least 12 dark and you're fine


----------



## bigman4270 (Apr 1, 2011)

It's all good brother. Get em back on schedule and they will be all right. Just try not to let it happen again though, they might try to hermie on ya. Hope it helped.

Hey Riddle, ya know I appreciate all ya do even though I am not around to much these days. 

Peace,

Big


----------



## Illumination (Apr 1, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> It's all good brother. Get em back on schedule and they will be all right. Just try not to let it happen again though, they might try to hermie on ya. Hope it helped.
> 
> Hey Riddle, ya know I appreciate all ya do even though I am not around to much these days.
> 
> ...


sup BYG?! Take care my brother...

Namaste'


----------



## bigman4270 (Apr 1, 2011)

Not much my friend! Still plugin along. Got some Tom's and Peppers going in the veg cab with my ladies. Gonna do some raised beds this year for sure. 

All good with you?


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Apr 1, 2011)

Very well said riddleme. I 2 have learned quit a few great tricks from you. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks. And even though I make most of my own nutes 100% organic I have incorporated several things like you do because you back them up with the research. But like you said we all have our own little quirks. I do wish I could show some of mine but I don't even own a camera. Where I am anything like that is considered evidence. I don't even have mine in the house where I live do to the fact that they will take your children away if you are caught growing in your home in this state. I hope 1 day to be able to meet a lot of you guys. After spending so much time on here reading everyones post I like you fell like we are all family.


----------



## donni101 (Apr 1, 2011)

There's a new hydro store by me they just opened. I walked in looked around saw the same things you see at most I talked to one of the kids he seemed really excited about his new job. He also talked about how he loved weed as a hobby he said he wanted some Snowcandy when he gets more money and a few other products. That was cool, they usually are not so friendly to me. Well, I think I may have initiated the talk. So i keep looking around and I seed the giant bag of worm castings 1-0-0 and then a baby bag. There was no price. It was a sample. I got it for free. Yes! So i had to get something else, I picked up the bat gauno 10-2-1. This seems very high in n and lower on pk. I do have some higher pk products that are non organic. 

Does anyone know of a nute recipe I could use with the organics and mixing the botanicare I use (cns17 grow/ripe)? or what can I add as far as organics higher in th pk?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 2, 2011)

10 weeks in the bank and we're almost done, Cola on the MB is so dense if you squeeze it it squeezes back LOL 

No pics today, sorry, but this weekend is a busy one for me, I'll try to get pics up sometime this week

The hedgerow is poppin budsites LOTS of EM WooHoo, canopy is stayin level, I gotta say the results of the defoil are very impressive except for the extra veg time

And WHAT ARE THE ODDS ??? 3 of the GDP clones went POLY and they are so F-ing cool, throwing out single non serated leaves, they look like dandylions LOL I can not freakin wait to taste these bitches!

And a shoutout to BossRings your baby stood up


----------



## donni101 (Apr 2, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Sure you can ! Its not recommended though , I personaly think organic soil mixes are to "heavy" and compact from all the rain . Plus it's not beneficial to put all those goodies in the soil to just be constantly flushing them out . I'm coming off soil mixes like that and now using soiless peat mix . Your mix sounds okay but i would drop the vermiculite. Be sure to use a quality organic soil for your base . Bout cant give em enough castings but watch the gauno it's super hot . A all purpose organic granular nute works good such as Peace of Mind or Espoma .PEace


Thanks. I appreciate it. I thought against it cause of your and RM3 suggestions. I am making a tea with the bat gauno and worm casting 2 tsp each to 3/4 gallon of very weak nute CNS17 grow and flora micro. I added mollases 2 tsp. I just transplanted my bag seed girls they all look different so I dont think they're the same strain I have 3 at this time looking for 2 females. I transplanted from party cups they were full of roots but not rootbound to 6 in pots I will do another upcan once I sex them. With one of the girls it was is a halved large juice container. It gave me trouble the soil was dry some broke up and i was just trying to save the main root ball which I did. The transplants were done at 4 weeks veg from seed. They are short 4-5 inches above the soil. The one sprouted in the juice container came up last remained the shortest more like 3.5 inches above soil with fewer nodes but a giant set of fan leaves.

What is bad/good about vermiculite? I mixed my soil Earthgro potting w spaghum moss, vermiculite and perlite. I love the texture. The potting soil was free it was in the trunk with my wifes car we purchased. That was cool. I ordered 5 Master Kush 3/30 from Nirvanas guess what they are in the mail I checked it early so I may have arrived yesterday. Super fast shipping. My comment to them was fast shipping and wow! I think they cost me $43 bucks or so US dollar. This may be expensive? not sure. I'm just glad to have my first purchased seeds. 

I have to thank you all for preparing me by following and lurking and giving me the confidence to do this.


----------



## BossRingsB (Apr 2, 2011)

riddleme said:


> And a shoutout to BossRings your baby stood up


that is why she was brought to you, you have a way with the women  thanx again


----------



## embry928 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey everyone if you missed the cup yesterday dont miss it today 40 bucks gets you in and its all you can smoke all day dont miss out it is sick


----------



## riddleme (Apr 3, 2011)

Had a playdate with Stoner Barbie today, She came for the cup, I took her out to lunch then we visited the garden and she got to sample the GDP I chopped last weekend. Here is what I can tell you for sure, she is one cool chick, that kind every guy dreams about and drop dead gorgeous. Had a great time and really glad I got to meet her!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 3, 2011)

You Ol dog you!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 3, 2011)

i'm finally back home and my arse is tired! had a blast and thanks for lunch again sugar!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I did the boiling water thing again, this time at the begining of the drown. IOW I drowned her with boiling water. Her being the Mind Bender. Now I gotta tell I expected a bunch of things, none of them happened. My first thought was this would pretty much kill the roots so I had this idea that it would speed up the drowning time even more than the dark thing. I also thought she might stink more? and I even thought she might cry. When actually I guess I would have cried more than she did LOL She did stress, and the water actually bubbled in the pot, hell there was steam and the only bad smell was boiled peat, which was not appetizing at all. and instead of her leaves drooping they stood up and the serated edges curled upwards, she pretty much just started wickin even though she was in the dark and now 8 hours later she is still going strong even noticed a bit of foxtail new growth. All I can do now is watch her and see what she does


----------



## donni101 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool. What did/do you think of the drowning process? compared to not drowning? or can I have the page where you explained this?


Appreciate it


----------



## riddleme (Apr 4, 2011)

donni101 said:


> Cool. What did/do you think of the drowning process? compared to not drowning? or can I have the page where you explained this?
> 
> 
> Appreciate it


Drowning is the bomb! it first appeared in the calling all new growers thread as part of a 4 part ditty on harvesting & curing starts around post #400 (or there abouts) and was reprinted in the truth about flushing thread where it is discussed further. There was another thread (that someone else posted) in the harvest forum section where other members talked about my post.

Most of us that follow my threads have done it and I for one will never look back, I'll always drown


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 5, 2011)

It's being spread with out credit:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/419005-micro-grow-scrog-lst-4.html#post5552189


----------



## riddleme (Apr 5, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> It's being spread with out credit:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/419005-micro-grow-scrog-lst-4.html#post5552189


Not sure that can be stopped? but if folks are interested they will find us


----------



## riddleme (Apr 5, 2011)

24 hours later and it looks like boiling water may in fact speed things up with benefits? the lower 2/3'ds of leaves are drooping already, while the top remain errect and curled, mind you the plant is in the dark. Also the foxtailing new growth is over a half inch so far, so buds actually getting bigger, I will keep watching and continue to report what I see


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 5, 2011)

wicked! i am VERY interested to see what happens. cause ya know, i'm gonna do it too.


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 5, 2011)

WHEW! Finally got some good news just now... So I haven't been active on the boards much this past week because I lost my job exactly one week ago today, so been a pretty rough time. HOwever, just got a phone call and I start a new job...in an hour! I'm like half-way shaking from excitement and relief. So much coming up at once, having to move, grow halting, job loss, money issues... I'm literally just freaking bubbling over in excitement right now! I thought I would share some with yall. 

Also, this means I can go purchase some green!  It's amazing how remarkably clear my mind is right now after having nothing for a bit. (The pain sucked though.)


----------



## rastadred22 (Apr 5, 2011)

hey riddle everythings lookin great man! still cant get on the site! id hate to miss ur thread!


----------



## donni101 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good to hear you're bouncing back boonie ^


----------



## embry928 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have to say you are right *Stoner Barbie *is a hot one for sure*. *I got to hang out with her at the cup after party she was really cool, and the only one who made it to the cup.* Thanks you for comin **Stoner Barbie!* I wish more people came but its all good.


riddleme said:


> Had a playdate with Stoner Barbie today, She came for the cup, I took her out to lunch then we visited the garden and she got to sample the GDP I chopped last weekend. Here is what I can tell you for sure, she is one cool chick, that kind every guy dreams about and drop dead gorgeous. Had a great time and really glad I got to meet her!


----------



## WWShadow (Apr 6, 2011)

See you all in the MJ states have distinct advantages like these events. Anyway the reason for this post, Just exactly how good is CMH? I mean really, could it be that much better? the answer if you don't already know is YES but don't take my word for it check for yourself:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400204418413&category=43555&var=&ssPageName=ADME:B:SEMK:US:SHOWI&emailtemplateid=31887038&sellerid=eJGfcJBwsRKcOY5YEOqGuw==&buyerid=gGJHhC/Sl6tPSf+LjO0+aQ==&refid=store

Riddleme, as far as I know is responsbile for putting together the pieces of the puzzle for CMH and now it is growing! the new grow space is already up and running?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 6, 2011)

I really want a CMH but it means buying a new ballest. ugg.. my 400w electronic ballest is just a year old and not depreciated, but I need to repleace the current 400w HPS sooooo.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 6, 2011)

WWShadow said:


> See you all in the MJ states have distinct advantages like these events. Anyway the reason for this post, Just exactly how good is CMH? I mean really, could it be that much better? the answer if you don't already know is YES but don't take my word for it check for yourself:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400204418413&category=43555&var=&ssPageName=ADME:B:SEMK:US:SHOWI&emailtemplateid=31887038&sellerid=eJGfcJBwsRKcOY5YEOqGuw==&buyerid=gGJHhC/Sl6tPSf+LjO0+aQ==&refid=store
> 
> 
> ...


My only reservation on their cmh setup is the ge bulb rather than phillips...from what I have found the spectrum is superior in the phillips as well as the phillips is open fixture rated...not sure if the ge is....


Namaste'


----------



## riddleme (Apr 6, 2011)

Illumination said:


> My only reservation on their cmh setup is the ge bulb rather than phillips...from what I have found the spectrum is superior in the phillips as well as the phillips is open fixture rated...bot sure if the ge is....
> 
> 
> Namaste'


All my research says Phillips is the ONLY way to go


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 6, 2011)

Illumination said:


> My only reservation on their cmh setup is the ge bulb rather than phillips...from what I have found the spectrum is superior in the phillips as well as the phillips is open fixture rated...bot sure if the ge is....
> 
> 
> Namaste'





riddleme said:


> All my research says Phillips is the ONLY way to go


Here's a post I did on the GE bulb and the HTG kit. Here's Philips chart again I refer to.
View attachment 1536553


Danielsgb said:


> Compare the Philips chart I posted to this one I found on the GE version.http://www.gelighting.com/na/business_lighting/education_resources/literature_library/sell_sheets/downloads/hid/106255_cmh_chromafit_sell_sheet_90445.pdf
> bottom of page 2. Look where the 400 to 500nm range is in the solid 20's where the GE barely touches low 10's. 550 to 650nm is in the 40's for Philips where GE it's in the teens. It's not as good by those charts to me, but you can get the Philips bulb and use any HPS kit with the hood you want.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 6, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Here's a post I did on the GE bulb and the HTG kit. Here's Philips chart again I refer to.
> View attachment 1536553


Thanx as it also shows that it is enclosed fixture only...and if you put it behind glass there goes any uvb which it already seems to emit little...the ge bulb that is

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Apr 6, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> I really want a CMH but it means buying a new ballest. ugg.. my 400w electronic ballest is just a year old and not depreciated, but I need to repleace the current 400w HPS sooooo.


No digis except for one truly expensive unit by GE

here's a great deal on a mag coil setup...is what I have and I love it


http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG...Grow-Light.asp

Bulbs:

https://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM40...R-4K-ALTO.aspx

Bulbs and info:

http://advancedtechlighting.com/cmhfact3.htm

More cmh info than you could need...lol:

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=72215

There are vertical versions as well as horizontal: there are also some out for regular metal halide ballasts

Also you do not want to use them in sealed hoods or cool tubes as the glass will block the uvb produced which we truly want for potency accentuation


Hope it helps and I love my cmh setup

Namaste'


----------



## riddleme (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I have to say that I must do this again to confirm everything I am seeing. As far as just pure drowning goes it seems to shave a few days off the wait, no big deal there. but the new growth was cool (it's bigger than a quarter), I have circled it in a pic so you could see and the frosty goodness, seen in the other pic is also a consideration, bad news is I did not take a pic before I drowned/boiled her, I admit I should have and will for sure next time which will be soon  The other thing I noticed, though it took a few days was the skunk smell just kept getting more intense and as I said I expected this right away but it happened slowly, which I find interesting as it seems to be more related to the fermentin rather than the shock/stress???


----------



## Illumination (Apr 6, 2011)

the new growth is a trip


----------



## donni101 (Apr 6, 2011)

gotta love the new growth. Growth after life, damn.


----------



## onephate91 (Apr 6, 2011)

lots of good information guys, this was a good thread


----------



## riddleme (Apr 7, 2011)

onephate91 said:


> lots of good information guys, this was a good thread


Thank you, now go read the others


----------



## riddleme (Apr 7, 2011)

Well this thread is about to end, the MB is in the chamber and the grow off Mangos are getting drowned, I have opted not to boil them so as to not alter the outcome although it truely is looking pretty even  

also one of the MB leaves was throwing out a bud, got a pic it's pretty cool

Colorado has introduced yet another stupid law and if it passes I may decide to no longer be a caregiver. I am not the only one, it seems a lot of folks will stop as well. The state just keeps makin it harder and harder for caregivers, we believe they are trying to illiminate us altogether.


----------



## WWShadow (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't look at the bulb type, just that is was CMH. It's a start though. Once it starts gaining in popularity maybe the manufacturers will actually produce higher wattage CMH bulbs. Wow, compared tothe philips bulb the Ge really sucks, I wonder why HTG would use an inferior bulb?


----------



## WWShadow (Apr 7, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Well this thread is about to end, the MB is in the chamber and the grow off Mangos are getting drowned, I have opted not to boil them so as to not alter the outcome although it truely is looking pretty even
> 
> also one of the MB leaves was throwing out a bud, got a pic it's pretty cool
> 
> Colorado has introduced yet another stupid law and if it passes I may decide to no longer be a caregiver. I am not the only one, it seems a lot of folks will stop as well. The state just keeps makin it harder and harder for caregivers, we believe they are trying to illiminate us altogether.


The People's Republican Party is attacking Medical Cannabis laws in every state they can. In Montana, the PRP is upset because the governor hasn't said to anyone wether he will sign the repeal bill introduced by the Speaker of the House Rep. Milburn of the peoples republican party! Their new slogan is "to punish and enslave"


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 7, 2011)

Sieg Heil Her Milburn.
My state has gone nuts.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 7, 2011)

WWShadow said:


> Yeah, I didn't look at the bulb type, just that is was CMH. It's a start though. Once it starts gaining in popularity maybe the manufacturers will actually produce higher wattage CMH bulbs. Wow, compared tothe philips bulb the Ge really sucks, I wonder why HTG would use an inferior bulb?


Well I would assume that they are using it as they are able to get a better price for them....there are higher wattage cmh's but the spectrum is all wrong for now for growing so we are with the 400....which isn't a problem in my eyes....just use more of them...is much better than one single source anyways

Namaste'


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 7, 2011)

good morning! are you going to start another journal?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 7, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning! are you going to start another journal?


yes it will probably be up next week...oh you meant RM3...lol...just wanted to plug mine...lol

Hope to see you there

Namaste'


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 7, 2011)

Illumination said:


> yes it will probably be up next week...oh you meant RM3...lol...just wanted to plug mine...lol
> 
> Hope to see you there
> 
> Namaste'


you know i will. just callme stalker barbie.hahahahhaa


----------



## riddleme (Apr 7, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning! are you going to start another journal?


Not sure yet?


----------



## embry928 (Apr 7, 2011)

I used to be a care giver until i found out the cops can come in your home to "inspect" without a warrant. I don not think it is worth it to giving up rights to grow.


riddleme said:


> Well this thread is about to end, the MB is in the chamber and the grow off Mangos are getting drowned, I have opted not to boil them so as to not alter the outcome although it truely is looking pretty even
> 
> also one of the MB leaves was throwing out a bud, got a pic it's pretty cool
> 
> Colorado has introduced yet another stupid law and if it passes I may decide to no longer be a caregiver. I am not the only one, it seems a lot of folks will stop as well. The state just keeps makin it harder and harder for caregivers, we believe they are trying to illiminate us altogether.


----------



## embry928 (Apr 7, 2011)

if you did would it be here or there


riddleme said:


> Not sure yet?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 7, 2011)

embry928 said:


> if you did would it be here or there


most likely there


----------



## dudeoflife (Apr 7, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Not sure yet?


I s'pose you're referring to this "other place?"

As in: this place that this stoner from NC is trying to organize.... who seems to be a little challenged in the video department?


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 7, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> you know i will. just callme stalker barbie.hahahahhaa


*Illuminator, I thought that I was your only stalker, then again, there is enough to share*


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 7, 2011)

hey riddleme, just took some pics of trichs, could you go and look to see if i can drown any of them yet? please pretty please, with a cherry on top?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 7, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> hey riddleme, just took some pics of trichs, could you go and look to see if i can drown any of them yet? please pretty please, with a cherry on top?


I would say you could drown the ones in the middle bondage barbie & jtr


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 7, 2011)

sweet! i shall do that in the morning! 

you rock thanks !!!


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Apr 8, 2011)

riddleme, I'm not sure if I missed it or forgot but how close do you keep your CMH light to your ladies?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 8, 2011)

Dr. Nuggett said:


> riddleme, I'm not sure if I missed it or forgot but how close do you keep your CMH light to your ladies?


2 feet, is ideal in my garden. they should be adjusted for the plants there is no set limit


----------



## gumball (Apr 8, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> I s'pose you're referring to this "other place?"
> 
> As in: this place that this stoner from NC is trying to organize.... who seems to be a little challenged in the video department?


Hey, Im from NC 
And I'm a stoner
Whats this, another stoner in NC...hmmmmm


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 8, 2011)

And I'm TN! We should have an eastern smokeout!


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Apr 9, 2011)

Go VOLS me to.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 9, 2011)

good morning riddleme, just chopped my blues this morning. i did not drown them because i just don't feel comfortable enough with the technique yet, but i will figure it out soon. lol so i cut, trimmed and hung. i hope you have a good day.....


----------



## riddleme (Apr 9, 2011)

Not much going on, the STP is gettin phatter  the hedgerow is startin to bud up, lots of budsites  the Mangos are drownin this time under the lights so will take a bit longer (doing it this way due to timing) 

I included a pic of that bud growing on a leaf

and I have started an oil regimen. In everything I have read about actual cures related to MMJ it has been the patient ingesting a hash oil. I decided to try this to see for myself how it affects me and gotta say I feel like I have discovered the fountain of youth. I swallowed a small ammount of hash oil and within 10 minutes I felt a mild buzz, the aftertaste was incredible, the buzz was uplifting. it in no way couchlocked me but I can tell you that had I smoked the same ammount I swallowed it would have couchlocked me for sure (been there done that) but even more important was that I slept like a baby and awoke refreshed and full of energy, I felt like I was 20 again all of my tired old man aches and pains were gone. I am now on my 3rd day of doing this and I feel awesome !!! The other thing I notice is that while on the ingested oil a bong hit hits me twice as hard  If your not doing this, you should be !

As always Enjoy!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 9, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning riddleme, just chopped my blues this morning. i did not drown them because i just don't feel comfortable enough with the technique yet, but i will figure it out soon. lol so i cut, trimmed and hung. i hope you have a good day.....


I saw that, please feel free to ask questions about drowning if you need to? it really is easy, IE; right now I am drowning the Mangos simply by overwatering them with a gallon in the morning and a gallon at night everyday the idea is to simply keep the root zone wet and not allow it to dry out.

and back at ya with the good day!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 9, 2011)

oh ok, ill do this with the bubba then.


----------



## gumball (Apr 9, 2011)

Your garden looks great as always RM3! Wish I could have made it up to CO to meet yall good folks


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 9, 2011)

Dr. Nuggett said:


> Go VOLS me to.


Hell yeah!

Your garden is forever looking sexy RM3. I might try that hash oil ingestion.


----------



## oldecrowe (Apr 10, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> And I'm TN! We should have an eastern smokeout!


Go Vols! Go Mcminn central chargerettes(AA state champs)! 

And hello everyone. Riddleme, I'm sold on the oil. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 10, 2011)

* Great update Riddle ! Are those the STP in your pic update? I assume they are . I got 4 going about 3 wks from germination now . They are just starting to pale so time to bump up the nutes a bit . 
One big difference I have noticed since I started the soiless medium , major calcium deficiency I'm kinda stumped as to why . B4 with Happy Frogs I was ammending pretty heavily . So I'm not sure what was covering the calcium b4 .I have top dressed with dolomite lime to correct the problem . Any ideas to the problem?*


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 10, 2011)

just dropping in to say.................hello!!


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha. More volunteers dropping outta the woodworks. I knew they had to be on here somewhere, not second in the country in mj production for nothing, lol.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 11, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> I s'pose you're referring to this "other place?"
> 
> As in: this place that this stoner from NC is trying to organize.... who seems to be a little challenged in the video department?


What Videos?


----------



## dudeoflife (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> What Videos?


Oh, burn!

Now the next thing ur gonna say: 'what website?'


----------



## dudeoflife (Apr 12, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> And I'm TN! We should have an eastern smokeout!


A southeastern cannabis cup???

Starting to feel draft. Yes, that's hell freezing over....


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey dudeoflife what is up with the new website? I can't get on anymore.


----------



## djruiner (Apr 12, 2011)

Dr. Nuggett said:


> Hey dudeoflife what is up with the new website? I can't get on anymore.


figured id fill ya in since i know he is busy as hell...sites temp down while he is working on a new layout to make things look cleaner and run smoother...gotta make it not only look badass...but function properly before he unleashes it to the world....which reminds me....iz gots some graphics to do


----------



## Illumination (Apr 12, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> Oh, burn!
> 
> Now the next thing ur gonna say: 'what website?'


I'll say it....

WHAT FUCKING WEBSITE???? LMAO!!!


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 12, 2011)

*That explains it !***


----------



## donni101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes! what website? pm please. I do understand that "other website" is being worked on. I just wanted see how things are looking. Im pretty sure theyre looking lovely. 


Peace


----------



## Murfy (Apr 13, 2011)

how long until its back up ruiner?-

i've got a great thread i guarantee to get lots of hits. little project i'm working on that has no info on the web. (#1 google returns ARE cool, right?). anyway can't wait.


----------



## djruiner (Apr 13, 2011)

donni101 said:


> Yes! what website? pm please. I do understand that "other website" is being worked on. I just wanted see how things are looking. Im pretty sure theyre looking lovely.
> 
> 
> Peace


i just do the graphics...i let the others invite those that they think should be on there...its not open to the public yet i do know that...im sure everyone will be filled in later on



Murfy said:


> how long until its back up ruiner?-
> 
> i've got a great thread i guarantee to get lots of hits. little project i'm working on that has no info on the web. (#1 google returns ARE cool, right?). anyway can't wait.


shouldnt be much longer....DOL is waiting to open back up till everything is functioning properly and having faster page load time.


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 14, 2011)

*Hey DJ when the sites back up will the threads still be there ? Or will we be starting over?*


----------



## djruiner (Apr 14, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Hey DJ when the sites back up will the threads still be there ? Or will we be starting over?*


as long as he didnt wipe his server out or dump any of the drafts they should be...if not he needs a good smack to the head


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Apr 14, 2011)

djruiner said:


> figured id fill ya in since i know he is busy as hell...sites temp down while he is working on a new layout to make things look cleaner and run smoother...gotta make it not only look badass...but function properly before he unleashes it to the world....which reminds me....iz gots some graphics to do


Thanks for the update dj.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 14, 2011)

Good to go! 

Woo hoo! Road trip and canna chocolate brownies!!!!


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 15, 2011)

*Cool hope he come's up with a nice layout.*


----------



## dudeoflife (Apr 15, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Hey DJ when the sites back up will the threads still be there ? Or will we be starting over?*


It's all there! Just shuffling things around a bit.

You know, 4/20 is right around the co' ner....


----------



## dudeoflife (Apr 15, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Cool hope he come's up with a nice layout.*


That's EXACTLY what I'm doing now


----------



## dudeoflife (Apr 15, 2011)

djruiner said:


> as long as he didnt wipe his server out or dump any of the drafts they should be...if not he needs a good smack to the head


No boot to the head. It's all there, just prettier and easier to navigate.

A kick in the ass is welcome, however. I'm really stoked that everyone is looking forward to seeing what I've been up to these past few days.....


----------



## dudeoflife (Apr 15, 2011)

donni101 said:


> Yes! what website? pm please. I do understand that "other website" is being worked on. I just wanted see how things are looking. Im pretty sure theyre looking lovely.
> 
> 
> Peace


PM me. I'll set you up when I flip the "on" switch!


----------



## embry928 (Apr 15, 2011)

when do you think you will flip the switch?


dudeoflife said:


> PM me. I'll set you up when I flip the "on" switch!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 16, 2011)

embry928 said:


> when do you think you will flip the switch?


launch is set for 4/20


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 16, 2011)

riddleme said:


> launch is set for 4/20


Of course it is.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 16, 2011)

And then there were 4

the mangos are chopped and in the chamber, the grow off is officially over will post wieght once they are done though it will be very close. IMO the SNG nutes are at least as good as Jack's and much easier to use. I will for sure be adding them to my tool box of tricks 

The big cola'd STP will get chopped next week in the mean time the hedge row is doing awesome, if I was growing for yield I would say the defoil technique is the best of all that I have played with. It does increase veg time but I do not see this as a negative because as a result the plants are very vigorous wanting water every other day, they are also up to 2 teaspoons of jacks every watering with no sign of burnin with bic lighter sized buds in week 4 which I see as a very big positive

for those that don't remember or are just tunning in, the hedgerow is STP as well, the next round will be the GDP and mind bender clones then I will be popping some M&M beans to see what I have created 

the mind bender is a very nice strain, great taste, good head buzz (sat dom) with a mild body relax, no couchlock. smell is similar to GDP which kinda surprised me as GDP has a smell all its own

Enjoy the pics


----------



## Illumination (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Illumination (Apr 16, 2011)

dudeoflife said:


> No boot to the head. It's all there, just prettier and easier to navigate.
> 
> *A kick in the ass is welcome*, however. I'm really stoked that everyone is looking forward to seeing what I've been up to these past few days.....



Bend OVER!!!!


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 16, 2011)

*Good update , nice to see the hedge row is doing good .*


----------



## donni101 (Apr 16, 2011)

What is the defoil technique? anyone. Thanks.


----------



## embry928 (Apr 16, 2011)

tell me again about the defoil technique was that were you topped 5 days into flower?


riddleme said:


> And then there were 4
> 
> the mangos are chopped and in the chamber, the grow off is officially over will post wieght once they are done though it will be very close. IMO the SNG nutes are at least as good as Jack's and much easier to use. I will for sure be adding them to my tool box of tricks
> 
> ...


----------



## Illumination (Apr 16, 2011)

embry928 said:


> tell me again about the defoil technique was that were you topped 5 days into flower?



Naw it is where he has selectively removed leaves to increase production...says it increases veg time but pays off?


----------



## Murfy (Apr 17, 2011)

riddle, remember about a year ago i had all those paralyzers going and i had remarked that i was feeding at 4 E.C.?

1 E.C. normally being the recommended dosage, typically 5 mL per gallon. i am still able to feed several times the dosage with jacks and dyna, with great effect and no burning.

i am very interested in the SnG. as a debilitated patient myself, a complete drop in bag fert is very attractive. especially on top of all the waterings. it freaking kills me

by the way, i am toying with the idea of a rain machine. the volumes of water i deal with are staggering. riddle i see you do employ tubs. are they elevated? they have a drain in them or you pump them?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 17, 2011)

To anyone interested...all are welcome

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/425815-positronics-claustrum-t-h-seeds.html

Namaste'


----------



## Murfy (Apr 17, 2011)

also-

what are you guys using for down. i used vinegar for a long time but i don't like it. it's a karma thing, and it's got a smell to it i don't like. i wasn't running enough water through at feeding, i think. only 2 gallons.

anyway, i think i am gonna try and get with a chemical supplier this next round. it's been awhile, i have to bone up on 6.02 X 10/23rd. i'm having dreams of 10 drops per gallon to ammend to rain.
currently with GH down i use 12 mL per gallon.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 17, 2011)

I use phosphoric acid ph down and works swell for me...

Namaste'


----------



## Murfy (Apr 17, 2011)

what is the molar strength, and where do you come by it?-


----------



## Illumination (Apr 17, 2011)

9.5 % phosphoric acid...at my local hydro shop


----------



## Illumination (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=WTPHD30G

here's some 30%


----------



## Murfy (Apr 17, 2011)

sweet=

thanks man


----------



## Illumination (Apr 17, 2011)

you are quite welcome murf... Am really glad you are back around ...seriously...enjoy your intellect and realness...please if you haven't been to my new thread do come...would be honored to have you

Namaste'


----------



## Murfy (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks man-

i feel like you guys are my family. being a part of this group has increased the quality of my medicine tremendously.

-Murf


----------



## rastadred22 (Apr 18, 2011)

well i guess i dont even have to say it but shits lookin o so good! sux i been missin alot...here and on the site...but im happy to see them bitches fatter than eva!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 18, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> well i guess i dont even have to say it but shits lookin o so good! sux i been missin alot...here and on the site...but im happy to see them bitches fatter than eva!


Glad to see ya back, was missin ya


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 19, 2011)

*How's the STP doing compared to other grows Riddle ? Any important chracteristics to look out for ? Got mine germed , showing the 4th node now . You didn't top yours at all right ? She just naturally grew into a level bush ? Thanks and thanks again for all your wise insightful thought provoking teachings ! . Oh ! , have you revised your Tar Hash techniques , hows that coming ?*


----------



## riddleme (Apr 19, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *How's the STP doing compared to other grows Riddle ? Any important chracteristics to look out for ? Got mine germed , showing the 4th node now . You didn't top yours at all right ? She just naturally grew into a level bush ? Thanks and thanks again for all your wise insightful thought provoking teachings ! . Oh ! , have you revised your Tar Hash techniques , hows that coming ?*


The STP's got the defoil technique and I did notice that a few folks asked about it I was planning on explaining more about it in the next few days, sorry but I have been more busy than normal


----------



## cowboylogic (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Riddle I was justing reading through some articles in old mags hanging around and come across something interesting. You may have already covered this somewhere else. If not I think you will find it interesting. I know at one time you were using vinegar as a ph down. And making it rain requires 5.8 water and a mediums ability to rebound ph. Now to the point of this and the article. Vinegar is a great ph down for many reasons and has one especially cool for 'making it rain'. Seems as the bacteria in the medium breaks down(making all kinds of goodies for your plant)the vinegar it loses its ability to buffer ph. Pick'in up what I am put'in down? LOL Or you already know this and I am once again behind on my studies!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 19, 2011)

cowboylogic said:


> Hey Riddle I was justing reading through some articles in old mags hanging around and come across something interesting. You may have already covered this somewhere else. If not I think you will find it interesting. I know at one time you were using vinegar as a ph down. And making it rain requires 5.8 water and a mediums ability to rebound ph. Now to the point of this and the article. Vinegar is a great ph down for many reasons and has one especially cool for 'making it rain'. Seems as the bacteria in the medium breaks down(making all kinds of goodies for your plant)the vinegar it loses its ability to buffer ph. Pick'in up what I am put'in down? LOL Or you already know this and I am once again behind on my studies!


Thanx cowboy very much...just regular white vinegar?

Namaste'


----------



## Murfy (Apr 19, 2011)

i used white vinegar for a year now-

the only thing i don't like is it gives my room the just mopped floor smell from grandma's(she used.........you guessed it! vinegar), and i don't care for it.
and it requires 30 mL per gallon to amend to rain, at my house.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 19, 2011)

I use Apple Cider Vinegar for my pH down.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 19, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I use Apple Cider Vinegar for my pH down.


yeppers apple cider vinegar for me which is good for many reasons


----------



## Murfy (Apr 19, 2011)

hmmm-

have to try it.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 19, 2011)

riddleme said:


> yeppers apple cider vinegar for me which is good for many reasons


Hey bro besides what cl shared does cider vinegar have if you have time?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 19, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Hey bro besides what cl shared does cider vinegar have if you have time?


well actually never did write a ditty on it, prolly should have so just a few benefits are it is an anti-oxident that contains flavinoids (those things plants produce for taste & smell) as CL pointed out it helps beneficial bacteria (actually much better than molasses) it helps make iron more available to the plant and it has nutes in it WOOHOO here is a quote from a USDA site



> The following USDA website indicates that cider vinegar contains some essential mineral nutrients, including significant amounts of potassium (730 mg/liter), phosphorus (80 mg/liter), calcium (70 mg/liter) and magnesium (50 mg/liter). Compare these numbers to those for a Hoagland Solution at the bottom. Note that the USDA tables use units of mg per 100 grams. Multiply by 10 to get standard units of mg/liter.
> 
> http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


little bit of research goes a long way 

I should also point out it has many known health benefits for humans as well


----------



## Murfy (Apr 19, 2011)

alot of old timers say a teaspoon a day-


----------



## medimaker (Apr 19, 2011)

At what strength per gal? or litre?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 19, 2011)

medimaker said:


> At what strength per gal? or litre?


We use it to lower PH so the amount you add to water would depend on how much is needed to lower your PH to the desired level, for me 1 oz to 2 gallons works to achieve the 5.8 I want when I rain


----------



## medimaker (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, as a replacement for ph down. Catching on now lol


----------



## riddleme (Apr 19, 2011)

The results are in  and I thought it might be fun to see if you, my family of friends, can guess who won???

was it Smoke N Grow?

was it Jack's

and for a silly twist can you guess why???

you all know I never care about yields but you can try and guess those as well if you like, might be fun


----------



## Illumination (Apr 19, 2011)

ooo ooo I know and I wanna tell ...yep yep...but nope..I won't


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 19, 2011)

*I wanna know ! I'm going to wild guess and say Jacks won just a hunch . *


----------



## djruiner (Apr 19, 2011)

riddleme said:


> The results are in  and I thought it might be fun to see if you, my family of friends, can guess who won???
> 
> was it Smoke N Grow?
> 
> ...


my guess would be the jacks...only because you have had numerous grows with it (same as me) and know how to get the most of it...not saying that SNG isn't as good of nute as jacks...but jacks has been around for years and is a proven formula that has been tweaked over the years...SNG is new and still being perfected i would assume and you as the grower are still learning the ends and outs of the nute to get the most out of it.
(thinks "the dude" should hook a brotha up to do a SNG sponsored grow) would be cheaper then that pizza he owes me...ha


----------



## riddleme (Apr 19, 2011)

Illumination said:


> ooo ooo I know and I wanna tell ...yep yep...but nope..I won't


Damn phone calls LOL



kingofqueen said:


> *I wanna know ! I'm going to wild guess and say Jacks won just a hunch . *


All will be revealed,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,in due time 



djruiner said:


> my guess would be the jacks...only because you have had numerous grows with it (same as me) and know how to get the most of it...not saying that SNG isn't as good of nute as jacks...but jacks has been around for years and is a proven formula that has been tweaked over the years...SNG is new and still being perfected i would assume and you as the grower are still learning the ends and outs of the nute to get the most out of it.
> (thinks "the dude" should hook a brotha up to do a SNG sponsored grow) would be cheaper then that pizza he owes me...ha


I am sure the dude would be happy to hook a brotha up (prolly right after he sees this) 


and it is true I do know Jack's


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## riddleme (Apr 19, 2011)

You waitin for hell to freeze over???


----------



## cowboylogic (Apr 20, 2011)

riddleme said:


> The results are in  and I thought it might be fun to see if you, my family of friends, can guess who won???
> 
> was it Smoke N Grow?
> 
> ...


Neither would be my guess. A clear winner at least........


----------



## embry928 (Apr 20, 2011)

JACKS for weight, sng for best smoke


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 20, 2011)

I wanna say Jack's cause I use a lot of it. But I see an un-expected ditty coming.


----------



## djruiner (Apr 20, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I wanna say Jack's cause I use a lot of it. But I see an un-expected ditty coming.


maybe he sticks his "ditty" in the soil...well..they tell you to show your plants love...maybe he REALLY show his plants some love...giggity giggity goo


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 20, 2011)

Hahaha! I see what ya did rite thur!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 20, 2011)

embry928 said:


> JACKS for weight, sng for best smoke


why do you think the SNG will smoke better?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 20, 2011)

cowboylogic said:


> Neither would be my guess. A clear winner at least........


yeppers gotta love that ol cowboy logic  common sense dictates there can be no clear winner


----------



## riddleme (Apr 20, 2011)

and HAPPY 420 everybody


----------



## bigman4270 (Apr 20, 2011)

Back at ya brother!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 20, 2011)

IIIIIIIII just wanna celebrate


----------



## riddleme (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey I found something cool, in my current research about dewpoint and its effect on plants (always looking at how mom nature rolls) I came across this dewpoint calculator, which is interesting all by itself but the really cool thing about it is that it PREDICTS MOLD! While this does not really affect indoor growers (though I am looking at a way to replicate it indoors) it is pure heaven for outdoor growers

http://www.dpcalc.org/

I started this research because of things I saw happening in my clone dome and of course there is a ditty comming soon


----------



## Murfy (Apr 20, 2011)

nifty little tool-


----------



## gumball (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 riddleme and everyone else, I think its time for a pre-420 smoke break,


----------



## Illumination (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## SensiStan (Apr 20, 2011)

Riddle ! i forgot to subscribe to this thread  i've just been looking through and realised how much i missed looking at all that bud porn  
In fact i can also see a few new threads , thanks for providing this evenings reading material and sorry for my abscence from your ever entertaining threads !


----------



## embry928 (Apr 20, 2011)

riddleme said:


> why do you think the SNG will smoke better?


 I think it will be better because sng are more complete and the plant never had a lack for anything it needed to grow.


----------



## Murfy (Apr 20, 2011)

i think ease of use would be the determining factor with all others being equal.-


----------



## embry928 (Apr 20, 2011)

SensiStan said:


> Riddle ! i forgot to subscribe to this thread  i've just been looking through and realised how much i missed looking at all that bud porn
> In fact i can also see a few new threads , thanks for providing this evenings reading material and sorry for my abscence from your ever entertaining threads !


 how do you sub to a thread


----------



## gumball (Apr 21, 2011)

embry928 said:


> how do you sub to a thread


Under "Thread Tools" at the top of the thread, then select "Subscribe to Thread"


----------



## Illumination (Apr 21, 2011)

embry928 said:


> I think it will be better because sng are more complete and the plant never had a lack for anything it needed to grow.


And what was lacking from the Jack's?


----------



## embry928 (Apr 21, 2011)

dono but rm3 said they only complete nutes out there are dyna gro and sng. just going by the bag of peters professional 20-10-20 is has nitrogen, phosphate, soluble potash, magnesium, boron, copper, iron, molybdenum, and zinc. so it looks like it is missing cobalt and calcium. Ps what do i know anyway i just do things the way i think rm3 would.


Illumination said:


> And what was lacking from the Jack's?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 21, 2011)

embry928 said:


> dono but rm3 said they only complete nutes out there are dyna gro and sng


Well technically Dyna is the only one...but the main holdback on the jack's is merely cal and mag as jacks is designed for use with tap water which in most instances supplies enough cal mag on its own..

Dyna also has nickel and cobalt ..sng doesn't but has the cal mag

ps- jack's is one of the absolute best ferts and an outstanding company...there are Jack's professional formulas which have all of it which are designed specifically for adding to ro or rain water and custom to the medium such as for peat...I am not knocking sng at as I use it and like it but Jack's is some really good stuff


----------



## embry928 (Apr 22, 2011)

All i use is jacks and dyna have not tried sng. Every time i make it rain i put a 1/2 tea spoon dyna foliage pro with a tablespoon of jacks per 2 gallon with no signs of burn but i have to back that off a bit towards the end of flower. i am thinking the dyna fills in any gaps the jacks misses.


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 22, 2011)

*Well if the site was up we could look at the ingrediants and compare . I just harvested my biggest healthiest plant to date and it got Jacks . Seems to me the most important thing is knowing how to grow and read your plants versus what nutes your using . I haven't used SNG so I can't comment there but I like how easy Jacks is ,just scoop out your dose and it has a good PH. Only def I've had was calcium and Lumi helped me out with that . 

KQ ***


----------



## embry928 (Apr 22, 2011)

How what did you use


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 22, 2011)

embry928 said:


> How what did you use


Which part ?


----------



## embry928 (Apr 22, 2011)

The cal what did you use
E


kingofqueen said:


> Which part ?


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 22, 2011)

embry928 said:


> The cal what did you use<br>E


 Botainacare Cal/Mag Plus was suggested and it worked great .


----------



## riddleme (Apr 22, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Well if the site was up we could look at the ingrediants and compare . I just harvested my biggest healthiest plant to date and it got Jacks . Seems to me the most important thing is knowing how to grow and read your plants versus what nutes your using . I haven't used SNG so I can't comment there but I like how easy Jacks is ,just scoop out your dose and it has a good PH. Only def I've had was calcium and Lumi helped me out with that .
> 
> KQ ***


Site is back up


----------



## riddleme (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok so the winner of "this stage" of the growoff was Jack's and I knew it would be, though I honestly had hoped the SNG would have won, I knew it prolly wouldn't because I kinda put the jinx in and by that I mean I deviated from my original intent.

The Dude actually designed a nute for me but it's veg counterpart was distorted, I have always said I prefer a 3-1-2 for veg and 2-1-3 for flower what fred sent me was a 2-1-3 and a 1-2-3 (speaking ratios here not values) so way back in veg I started using the 2-1-3 vs the jack's 2-1-2 seemed a bit more fair but I noticed that the Jack's plant was greener so I switched to his veg by week nutes, the Jack's plant remained a bit greener but not as much so. I then decided to try his by the week nutes instead of switching back to the 2-1-3 While these nutes work in soil they were designed for hydro (how Dude rolls) and had the high P thing goin on which you all know I disagree with,(this test did not change my mind) So by doing this I jinxed the potential for better results IMO. It is also very fair to state that yes I do know Jack's way better but I gotta tell ya that I have done some serious unreported experiments with the SNG nutes and I am truely impressed with the outcome and as I have said before will most definately add SNG to my arsenal of tools.

As to why I asked why,,,,,,it will always be true that chem nutes will beat organic nutes why because they (chem) are instantly available to the plant, so in reality that was a loaded question  It is also the reason that one of my experiments was to combine the Jack's & SNG which I am currently doing with the hedgerow and as you will see in tomorrows update this is a nute match made in heaven, the combo is just simply incredible and I will share the best way once I see it (trying several different combos) In talking with Lumi about this we are both on the same page as to combining bringing the best results.

There will be a round 2 in this growoff as once I roll the next round into flower I will use the ratios Dude designed for me which of course IMO will do better, I will have 4 GDP's and 4 MB's so I will do one with SNG only, one with Jack's only and the rest combo (this with both strains) so something to look forward to as we move this thread along LOL

THE RESULTS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Jack's - 137 grams

SNG - 95 grams

THE PICS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Jack's on the left

SNG on the right 

the jars are the baby popcorns and yes they included in the wieght


Stay tuned


----------



## donni101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Rm3. I have been using cfls 2 42w and 2 27w in a corner
w foam board with mylar. I'm thinking there may be a nute lock or difficiency.
Some leaves losing green and have brown spots. My area estimately 18×36×12 
with no fans I think the heat is a factor. I have no fans . They are kept pretty short 
the lights are close alternating 42/27w within 3 to 6 inches above the canopy in the
4/5 in pots they were transplanted in about 2 weeks ago.

I'm using for nutes flora micro 1 tsp cns grow and ripe 1 tsp each I do often add a tsp
Mollases to .7 l water bottle when I subtracted it for a week no difference. My last
water I added a pinch of mg soluble to this since it worked good in veg in previous grows
to see if this will restore some of the green.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 22, 2011)

donni101 said:


> Hey Rm3. I have been using cfls 2 42w and 2 27w in a corner
> w foam board with mylar. I'm thinking there may be a nute lock or difficiency.
> Some leaves losing green and have brown spots. My area estimately 18×36×12
> with no fans I think the heat is a factor. I have no fans . They are kept pretty short
> ...


Please post pics if you can or link to grow thread if you have one???

and you need a fan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 23, 2011)

Hell yeah RM3! Glad to finally hear the results. Those are some good looking nugs man.


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 23, 2011)

***Good to hear the results Riddle ! I understand the ratios wasn't coorect but thats a decent difference.
I just harvested my Medibud . It got Jacks in flower , 250w light yielded 62 grams .***


----------



## riddleme (Apr 23, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> ***Good to hear the results Riddle ! I understand the ratios wasn't coorect but thats a decent difference.
> I just harvested my Medibud . It got Jacks in flower , 250w light yielded 62 grams .***


 pics, pics, pics


----------



## riddleme (Apr 23, 2011)

The very first STP ever grown is about to be chopped, can't wait to taste her as you can see she is a great yielder and the buds have that GDP smell which I am very happy about, I have a strong feeling she is gonna kick my ass into the next county LOL

I simply can't describe the proud papa feelins with my first strain showin off like this 

The hedge row is all STP as well, popped 4 seeds got 4 females, that is kinda cool as well 

But what you are also seeing in these pics is the results of the combo thing I was tellin ya about, using both Jack's & SNG I started doing this on the first STP and have continued it with the hedgerow, not often you see bic lighter sized buds after only 4 weeks of flower. This is why I was tellin you that this combo of nutes is a very cool match made in heaven (gives Dude a few things to think about) 

also a pic of the next round hangin in the veg room, that big bush in the corner is my Tilders mom, the little girls under the lights are the monster cropping experiment and yes they are branching nicely and are ready to be upcanned, I pushed them on purpose to see how long they could go in the 4 inch peat pots 

Enjoy!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 23, 2011)

Since nobody ever post in my thread I'll put my little bud porn here for you to enjoy.

I'm staggering my grow so I will have something to chop every week or so.

This one is #4 in line



From one of her older siblings.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 23, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Since nobody ever post in my thread I'll put my little bud porn here for you to enjoy.
> 
> I'm staggering my grow so I will have something to chop every week or so.
> 
> ...


very nice! what strain is it?


----------



## rastadred22 (Apr 23, 2011)

lookin great riddle!! god i love that grow room lol


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 23, 2011)

riddleme said:


> very nice! what strain is it?


It is a Next Generation New York Purple Diesel. No purple ever seen so it is def a Sour Diesel, smells like baby puke when first ground and has a strong Diesel taste when smoked. Very smooth and clean burning. Grown in FFOF with GO BT Grow and Bloom with GO Cal Mag+.

Here is her older sister:


----------



## bigman4270 (Apr 23, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> lookin great riddle!! god i love that grow room lol


Haha! I wouldn't mind being a fly on a wall in that room!


----------



## donni101 (Apr 23, 2011)

Originally Posted by *donni101*  
Hey Rm3. I have been using cfls 2 42w and 2 27w in a corner
w foam board with mylar. I'm thinking there may be a nute lock or difficiency.
Some leaves losing green and have brown spots. My area estimately 18×36×12 
with no fans I think the heat is a factor. I have no fans . They are kept pretty short 
the lights are close alternating 42/27w within 3 to 6 inches above the canopy in the
4/5 in pots they were transplanted in about 2 weeks ago.

I'm using for nutes flora micro 1 tsp cns grow and ripe 1 tsp each I do often add a tsp
Mollases to .7 l water bottle when I subtracted it for a week no difference. My last
water I added a pinch of mg soluble to this since it worked good in veg in previous grows
to see if this will restore some of the green.





riddleme said:


> Please post pics if you can or link to grow thread if you have one???
> 
> and you need a fan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Here it is


----------



## Illumination (Apr 23, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> Haha! I wouldn't mind being a fly on a wall in that room!


Been there...wish I had a basement!!

Really cool the way he has it setup

Namaste'

ps-one stoned ass fly


----------



## WWShadow (Apr 23, 2011)

So with the results of the grow tallied up, did you track the cost for the grow between using Jack's and SNG? On the current project of mixing the two, are you mixing them evenly? Also The natural silica in the SNG so you aren't adding silica with the Jack's when you mix them? I'll have to go back and read some sections, lol. On the cabinet cured/dried/fermented buds, you stated they were ready in roughly 5 days or so. After Jarring them are they getting better as they age in the jars or was the enhanced effect stopped after coming out of the cabinet? 
I hope those buds get super huge!! let's fast forward a few weeks, I don't want to wait!!!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 23, 2011)

WWShadow said:


> So with the results of the grow tallied up, did you track the cost for the grow between using Jack's and SNG? On the current project of mixing the two, are you mixing them evenly? Also The natural silica in the SNG so you aren't adding silica with the Jack's when you mix them? I'll have to go back and read some sections, lol. On the cabinet cured/dried/fermented buds, you stated they were ready in roughly 5 days or so. After Jarring them are they getting better as they age in the jars or was the enhanced effect stopped after coming out of the cabinet?
> I hope those buds get super huge!! let's fast forward a few weeks, I don't want to wait!!!


Let's see, cost??? no,,, pretty much no one can compete with the Jack's on cost 25 lbs for $28 and a pound is good for 4 or 5 grows and Dude sent me the SNG for free to do the growoff so I really never gave cost a thought LOL

I add ProtK to both, with 800 watts of CMH they need silica, without it they mutate 

The buds do continue to age and get better in the jars, I have some NL#1 in the jars now for 5 months that is simply awesome, very mellow, very sweet and still sticky 

and we all must wait most important growing factor of all is patience


----------



## rastadred22 (Apr 23, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> Haha! I wouldn't mind being a fly on a wall in that room!


4get being a fly! i wanna be that man sitting in a chair in that room with a big spliff of tilders! or better yet a one of those imfamous salads!!


----------



## embry928 (Apr 23, 2011)

I was hoping the jacks would win just cause that's what i use. cool


----------



## embry928 (Apr 23, 2011)

for sure i would love to smoke one with the man him self.


rastadred22 said:


> 4get being a fly! i wanna be that man sitting in a chair in that room with a big spliff of tilders! or better yet a one of those imfamous salads!!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 23, 2011)

embry928 said:


> for sure i would love to smoke one with the man him self.


seems we just kept missin each other but your welcome anytime


----------



## Illumination (Apr 23, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> 4get being a fly! I wanna be that man sitting in a chair in that room with a big spliff of tilders! Or better yet a one of those *imfamous salads*!!


*channel surfing is the fucking bomb!!!*


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 24, 2011)

good morning and happy egg day. now go eat some chocolate! lol


----------



## riddleme (Apr 24, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning and happy egg day. now go eat some chocolate! lol


am baking a chocolate cake today


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 24, 2011)

woo hooo! love me some chocolate cake!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 24, 2011)

I have to apologize to all of you as I have been holding back a lot of my research and ditty's with the notion that I would publish them at the new site, well as some of you know the new site is not developing as planned but this has not stopped my experiments or research but still I am holding back for now, some things to look forward to will be dittys ,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Hermies are your friends

Are you a pot snob?

and effects of dew on plants

These I'll wait on for awhile but there is one I'm working on that I can't do the experiments on cause my garden is not suitable for it  so I need to shout out to some of you and my thoughts lean to Bonzi who we all know is very good at helping folks with ventalation issues and calculating fan cfm as they apply to sealed gardens and Daniels who is just a great diy experimentor  but all are welcome to explore my notion 

This all started from me trying to understand what a major difference is in garden conditions and how it affects plant vigor, I think I have it figured out  I have 2 friends that I talk with a lot both have sealed gardens with controled ventalation and odor control, one of them has air cooled 1000 watt HPS and grows hydro, the other has a 400 watt CMH that is open. My garden is open (not sealed) I have no odor so I have no odor control and my lights are not sealed or cooled and that is the only difference between mine and my friends garden, he uses the same medium, and same nutes (I had a 25lb bag so I shared) has the CMH so same light, lives in the same area (generally) so similar ambient conditions and similar tap water, he makes it rain and does things very similar to me BUT his buds are never as big as mine (not even half as big) and his yields are also much lower than mine, I should add that yes we grow the same strains as well and we trade them back and forth he was where the GDP (aunt martha) came from, when he saw it in my garden it pissed him off as he asked why don't mine grow like that? I'm doing everything that you do? My response at the time was only difference is my garden is open and yours is sealed???

Both myself and Uncle Ben have said that an open garden is better for the plants, that proper spacing between the plants is also important. At some point we that grow for medical have to get rid of the blackmarket thinking and techniques in order to maximize the medical properties of the plant. I have said over and over that happy plants don't stink and if conditions are right there is no need for odor control, if your plants are stinkin than there is a condition that is off and causing stress (note this is not always true because some strains have been bred to stink, I don't grow these strains as smell has nothing to do with medical benefits) (also has nothing to do with the percieved high or how it affects us, rather it is a human perception thing as we are attracted to smells & taste and we associate these experiences in our view of things) but I digress as this is more related to the pot snob ditty 

The answer is Barometric Pressure and the beauty of this is there is a lot of research on it because of NASA trying to figure out how to grow plants in space, they are actually genetically altering the plants to grow smaller (very interesting) For those of you interested in experimenting with this it is not complicated and only requires the purchase of 2 barometers one to put in your garden and one outside your garden so you can see and adjust the effects of sealed ventilation on the BP, you can also play with finding the optimum BP for best growth conditions and yes it does affect growth and vigor 

Here is the research,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I'm including this link cause I found the fact that this super exspensive grow chamber uses incandesent lights very interesting 
http://greenhouse.ucsc.edu/equipment.html

http://www.tomatosphere.org/teacher-resources/biological-life-support-systems.cfm

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12583399

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/faculty/davies/research/morganfood.html

http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2004/25feb_greenhouses/

http://books.google.com/books?id=xsobnlXZBwQC&pg=PA1173&lpg=PA1173&dq=wue+plants&source=bl&ots=xbf1BV9OyK&sig=58Afm9iOTj6cjjsPt5rk6LTpWCc&hl=en&ei=DjK0Te-uCqHliALT3PWvBg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CD4Q6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=wue%20plants&f=false 

http://www.plantphysiol.org/content/86/1/19.full.pdf

http://www.usu.edu/cpl/PDF/HoustonNASAtalk.pdf

http://www.usu.edu/cpl/PDF/TrackingTranspiration_Electronic Scales090406.pdf

http://books.google.com/books?id=3wMBwxGIqDIC&pg=PA425&lpg=PA425&dq=effects+of+barometric+pressure+on+plants&source=bl&ots=52aIJY9YQ0&sig=vv0qANAEpJqzhzAWjXAs_HHebeA&hl=en&ei=eyu0Tci3IoPTiAKHu7mvBg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=10&ved=0CGYQ6AEwCQ#v=onepage&q=effects of barometric pressure on plants&f=false

http://aob.oxfordjournals.org/content/94/2/199.full

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V3S-472C88F-FG&_user=10&_coverDate=12/31/1992&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=gateway&_origin=gateway&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_searchStrId=1728938063&_rerunOrigin=google&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=3b342eec2303bf511c12efa65fe176ad&searchtype=a

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V3S-4019JXF-K2&_user=10&_coverDate=12/31/1996&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=gateway&_origin=gateway&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_searchStrId=1728937694&_rerunOrigin=google&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=e1e0afe17e02c7a1d4185432c9edf5e1&searchtype=a

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12481804

Hopefully this will lead to those with sealed gardens getting better yields and happier plants, if you play with this please let us know the results???


----------



## embry928 (Apr 24, 2011)

so are you saying open up those rooms drop the BP for bigger buds.


riddleme said:


> I have to apologize to all of you as I have been holding back a lot of my research and ditty's with the notion that I would publish them at the new site, well as some of you know the new site is not developing as planned but this has not stopped my experiments or research but still I am holding back for now, some things to look forward to will be dittys ,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Hermies are your friends
> 
> ...


----------



## riddleme (Apr 24, 2011)

embry928 said:


> so are you saying open up those rooms drop the BP for bigger buds.


Here in CO we are at a higher elevation so all we need to do is open the room  one of the research links discusses the benefit of higher elevation


----------



## embry928 (Apr 24, 2011)

I was watching the movie one of you linked about making hash by hand from living plants. in the movie the higher they went up the mountain the better the weed became. I always thought it was the higher light concentration but now i think it was the lower pressure. I used to grow in new mexico outdoor at 7000 feet and the weed grew better there than anywere i have ever lived now i know why it was not the powerful sun rays it was the lower pressure at the higher altitude.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 24, 2011)

embry928 said:


> I was watching the movie one of you linked about making hash by hand from living plants. in the movie the higher they went up the mountain the better the weed became. I always thought it was the higher light concentration but now i think it was the lower pressure. I used to grow in new mexico outdoor at 7000 feet and the weed grew better there than anywere i have ever lived now i know why it was not the powerful sun rays it was the lower pressure at the higher altitude.


Yeppers, I keep tellin folks it's all about the conditions in your garden that matter and dialing them for perfection, I somehow thought more folks would listen and I could stop sayin it LOL but in the end it is just a simple commercial tag line

THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX


----------



## embry928 (Apr 24, 2011)

i wonder how many people thought they had the perfect set up are now rethinking everything. i bet there is a lot out there.


----------



## oldecrowe (Apr 24, 2011)

So would the use of relatively high negative pressure via exhausting emulate anything like the benefits of higher elevation?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 24, 2011)

oldecrowe said:


> So would the use of relatively high negative pressure via exhausting emulate anything like the benefits of higher elevation?


Don't know, why I said experiments are in order


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok you got me thinking, off to find barometers. I'm going to get 3, 1 for the flower cab, one of the closet it is in and one for the outside room.

I'm also interested in this smell thing I have a carbon scrubber and never use it (currently have 10 flowering plants).. My shit don't stink.

*edit Ordered 3 off ebay $20 each. This should be interesting


----------



## riddleme (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Ok you got me thinking, off to find barometers. I'm going to get 3, 1 for the flower cab, one of the closet it is in and one for the outside room.
> 
> I'm also interested in this smell thing I have a carbon scrubber and never use it (currently have 10 flowering plants).. My shit don't stink.
> 
> *edit Ordered 3 off ebay $20 each. This should be interesting


sounds like your garden is dialed in so yeppers should be interesting


----------



## Illumination (Apr 24, 2011)

embry928 said:


> I was watching the movie one of you linked about making hash by hand from living plants. in the movie the higher they went up the mountain the better the weed became. I always thought it was the higher light concentration but now i think it was the lower pressure. I used to grow in new mexico outdoor at 7000 feet and the weed grew better there than anywere i have ever lived now i know why it was not the powerful sun rays it was the lower pressure at the higher altitude.


Am at 6545 elev. in NM so reaping these benefits already....from the research I have done the potency increase of the high elevation strains is due to lower humidity, and much higher uvb content to the sunlight. Also the lower atmospheric pressure and increased light energy from thin atmosphere accelerated the vigor as well as maturation. Now what is confounding is there is also a lower co2 and o content in the higher elevations as well so another consideration...does the lower co2 and o concentrations combined with lower atmospheric pressure also contribute? This would totally fly in the face of co2 supplementation, or would a variance of these two factors reveal a secret hidden within?

Namaste'

ps- And yes most certainly I am a pot snob


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 25, 2011)

*Damn Easter had me busy guys . Damn Riddle ! Very pleased to see your STP is budding out very nice . How many phenos have you run across yet ? I' definately got 2 , will post pics of them later . Your newest research is very interesting , I love different varibles to play with . Barometric pressure will be interesting , my exhaust does create some negative pressure so I'll have to play with this one as well . The garden is dialed in great now . I have actully reached my goal , #1 I have doubled my yield and #2 i got some big plants now . As a matter of fact too big I;m going to have to limit there girth and employ some diffrent traing techniques . 

Here's the pics of Medibud finished ,fresh cut , and dryed . She actually could have done better , I used Jacks Duo throughout flower but had to feed her light because of the soil mix I didn't want to fry her . She also feel short on calcium at the end and went N defecient and faded . I was able to green her back up some but overall a good success. 

*


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 25, 2011)

<b><b> 
Here's my STP gifted by RM3 . They are hearty growers and take to nute's very well . They are loving the Jack's .


*And this is #4 the mutant . Mabey I'll nickname it Double Dee .

*






I'm covering these in a seperate thread , here's the link .
~RM3's STP ~ DynaGro n Jack's Classic Nutes

PS sorry bout the big pics I copy and pasted from my thread .​</b></b>


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking very nice KOQ I have not seen any major phenos jumpin out had the one runt (which is doing well) only popped 4 so far and all females so that was cool and she will take the Jack's I'm up to 2 and teaspoons a gallon (better than double reccommended) and no burn so far, she is one tough bitch


----------



## embry928 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have hit mine with as much as a table spoon per gallon of jacks 20-10-20 with 1 tea protek, 2 1/2 tea apple cider vinegar (ph 6.2) and a 1/2 tea dyna foliage pro with no burn. The only time i hit them this hard is at the end of veg and first 21 days of flower and they seem to eat it up with no burn.


----------



## embry928 (Apr 25, 2011)

has anyone ever seen this before it was NYSD I grew last time the stuff bubbled like hash and tasted a lot like hash.


----------



## Dr. Nuggett (Apr 25, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Am at 6545 elev. in NM so reaping these benefits already....from the research I have done the potency increase of the high elevation strains is due to lower humidity, and much higher uvb content to the sunlight. Also the lower atmospheric pressure and increased light energy from thin atmosphere accelerated the vigor as well as maturation. Now what is confounding is there is also a lower co2 and o content in the higher elevations as well so another consideration...does the lower co2 and o concentrations combined with lower atmospheric pressure also contribute? This would totally fly in the face of co2 supplementation, or would a variance of these two factors reveal a secret hidden within?
> 
> Namaste'
> 
> ...


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 25, 2011)

*Thats cool embry and Riddle . 2 teaspoons makes me feel better about stepping it up . My flowering girls are only at 1/2 teaspoon but thats all I've had time to work up to . Will keep stepping it up . The only strain I have right now that seems nute sensitive right now is Cheesequake but it's been recovering from an def . I tell you what though Plushberry is very vigorous only reason I haven't pumped it yet is because I feed it along with cheesequake guess I,ll start mixing her feed seperately and see what she can do .*


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2011)

So let's add some color, I love this band 

[video=youtube;YHWZ-mi09ZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHWZ-mi09ZE&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 25, 2011)

I was listening to my plants this am and I heard:

"Me sooo hoorny"


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> I was listening to my plants this am and I heard:
> 
> "Me sooo hoorny"
> 
> View attachment 1569065


that's because she is LOL


----------



## Illumination (Apr 25, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> I was listening to my plants this am and I heard:
> 
> "Me sooo hoorny"
> 
> View attachment 1569065


Tease the cum outta dem hoes bro...lol

Namaste'


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2011)

This new trend of sharing music vids we like is kinda cool, I have always been into obscure things that most have never heard of, funny thing with youtube this stuff is getting shared and more folks are finding it, I shared this with Doc Amber tonight it's a stoners theme song

[video=youtube;0z1wNrPHGlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z1wNrPHGlQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2011)

Off Tony Martins solo album Scream after he left Black Sabbath

[video=youtube;jphwiGgNz4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jphwiGgNz4s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2011)

One of my all time fav songs Steve Walsh from Kansas solo album (that flopped)

[video=youtube;l1s6sYc1pnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1s6sYc1pnY[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2011)

Angel, where Ken Giuffria started (keyboard player)

[video=youtube;K5Cc-9Wij_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5Cc-9Wij_M[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2011)

Anybody remember Mahogany Rush ???

[video=youtube;YTzMGVfItZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTzMGVfItZs[/video]


----------



## Illumination (Apr 25, 2011)

reincarnation of Jimi Hendrix after a near fatal car crash...that dude? Naw...never heard of him/them


----------



## AlteredEgo (Apr 26, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Anybody remember Mahogany Rush ???
> 
> [video=youtube;YTzMGVfItZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTzMGVfItZs[/video]


Hell Yeah! I have a good friend in Oklahoma, that told me he sent a message on Frank Marino's myspace page, and he himself answered. They had a bit of conversation. Looks like even the old famous folks are getting more laid back in their old age, I know I am, Old and laid back that is, not famous, HAHA

Anyway I do have some Mahogany Rush on Vinyl, been hearing him a while now.

Thanks fer that


----------



## AlteredEgo (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is one of my Fav little known bands from way back:

Anyone else like Glenn Hughes?

[video=youtube;Zc-Iu2Ev0no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc-Iu2Ev0no[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

AlteredEgo said:


> Here is one of my Fav little known bands from way back:
> 
> Anyone else like Glenn Hughes?
> 
> [video=youtube;Zc-Iu2Ev0no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc-Iu2Ev0no[/video]


Heard of Glen Hughes, he is back, new band, new album and it's awesome,,,,,, Behold, Black Country Communion

[video=youtube;o8eRQIq3NXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8eRQIq3NXI[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

Grew up listening to KSHE radio in St Louis, They used to play this song all the time, I have the cd though most have never heard of em 

[video=youtube;WGWsuoCXe9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGWsuoCXe9U[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is another obscure band from my past, there is a concert pictured in this vid that I was at with Ted as headliner also saw em in a farmers field, we used to pay $10 and then park our cars in his field and sit on the hoods (kinda like a drivein theater) saw ACDC w/Bon Scott and UFO there as well

[video=youtube;h1sH3WYmFf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1sH3WYmFf8[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

Another one of my all time favs here, I used to party with their sound guy Buzz, these guys were awesome IMO

[video=youtube;l5BqpvcWuyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5BqpvcWuyo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

Chopped Hilda this morning, the very first STP ever grown, her 3 colas beat the gdp's 5 colas by 100+ grams, she came in at 538 grams (wet), I speculate that had all 4 STP's harvested at the same time could/would have been over 2000 grams (easily) which with my 800 watts of light would be like 2.5 grams per watt, making my first strain my highest yielder ever (in my garden) we'll see in 4 weeks when the hedgerow finishes???

but I gotta say I am very proud of my first strain, hopefully King will get similar results


----------



## Illumination (Apr 26, 2011)

alteredego said:


> here is one of my fav little known bands from way back:
> 
> Anyone else like glenn hughes?
> 
> [video=youtube;zc-iu2ev0no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc-iu2ev0no[/video]


i fucking love trapeze!!!!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

Really liken Zakk's new album Book of Shadows, it is truely awesome!

[video=youtube;Wsih9nUpq2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wsih9nUpq2U[/video]


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 26, 2011)

I looked over those links on Barometric Pressure. Interesting, as always. Most of my research into UV-B had high elevation as a factor as the UV-B is higher. Never mentioned Baro. As you know I'm trying for a very strong Indica. I could try an experiment, but I need some cheap gauges. One problem I'm seeing so far is I don't have the same W's so a control isn't true.
I have the FrigiDare with 150W HPS + 250W CMH and the tent is 400W CMH, so equal W but varied spectrum. I need gauges/meters to see what variation I have, but none are open like yours is. Another issue fucking with me is seasonal variations in temps. As usual you planted a seed, there is one more limiting factor to look at.
Daniels


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

Speakin of Zakk, you may not know I am an Idol junkie and this has been a very good year

[video=youtube;1xlKq5P5eqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xlKq5P5eqw[/video]


----------



## Illumination (Apr 26, 2011)

Outstanding job on the stp bro

Black Country Communion is bad fucking ass!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 26, 2011)

remember this?
[video=youtube;FZyxWFiQjbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZyxWFiQjbU[/video]


----------



## Illumination (Apr 26, 2011)

I DO!! HEY I KNOW THAT DUDE!!!! lol....


----------



## Illumination (Apr 26, 2011)

RM3 quit dragging them fingers!!!!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

Illumination said:


> RM3 quit dragging them fingers!!!!


Hey I thought I did pretty good remembering freebird considering I hadn't played in 20 years LOL


----------



## Illumination (Apr 26, 2011)

Better than I could for sure!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> remember this?
> 
> What you mean me and you in my bedroom playing LOL of course I remember it darlin


----------



## Illumination (Apr 26, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Stoner.Barbie said:
> 
> 
> > remember this?
> ...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 26, 2011)

lol, we were so freaking baked!


----------



## bigman4270 (Apr 26, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Chopped Hilda this morning, the very first STP ever grown, her 3 colas beat the gdp's 5 colas by 100+ grams, she came in at 538 grams (wet), I speculate that had all 4 STP's harvested at the same time could/would have been over 2000 grams (easily) which with my 800 watts of light would be like 2.5 grams per watt, making my first strain my highest yielder ever (in my garden) we'll see in 4 weeks when the hedgerow finishes???
> 
> but I gotta say I am very proud of my first strain, hopefully King will get similar results


You should be brother, Nice plant.


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 26, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Chopped Hilda this morning, the very first STP ever grown, her 3 colas beat the gdp's 5 colas by 100+ grams, she came in at 538 grams (wet), I speculate that had all 4 STP's harvested at the same time could/would have been over 2000 grams (easily) which with my 800 watts of light would be like 2.5 grams per watt, making my first strain my highest yielder ever (in my garden) we'll see in 4 weeks when the hedgerow finishes???
> 
> but I gotta say I am very proud of my first strain, hopefully King will get similar results


*Very nice ! Those are some full colas there , nice color too ! *


----------



## embry928 (Apr 26, 2011)

very nice job


riddleme said:


> Chopped Hilda this morning, the very first STP ever grown, her 3 colas beat the gdp's 5 colas by 100+ grams, she came in at 538 grams (wet), I speculate that had all 4 STP's harvested at the same time could/would have been over 2000 grams (easily) which with my 800 watts of light would be like 2.5 grams per watt, making my first strain my highest yielder ever (in my garden) we'll see in 4 weeks when the hedgerow finishes???
> 
> but I gotta say I am very proud of my first strain, hopefully King will get similar results


----------



## embry928 (Apr 26, 2011)

i knew i should have hooked up with you guys that morning.


Stoner.Barbie said:


> lol, we were so freaking baked!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 26, 2011)

embry928 said:


> i knew i should have hooked up with you guys that morning.


hey man, how the hek have you been? how's the fam?


----------



## donni101 (Apr 26, 2011)

Great job as always. Is hilda one of your tildersx ? That's a big girl.
STP


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

donni101 said:


> Great job as always. Is hilda one of your tilders? That's a big girl.


No she is the STP strain I bred, but she has Tilders in her blood


----------



## donni101 (Apr 26, 2011)

donni101 said:


> Originally Posted by *donni101*
> Hey Rm3. I have been using cfls 2 42w and 2 27w in a corner
> w foam board with mylar. I'm thinking there may be a nute lock or difficiency.
> Some leaves losing green and have brown spots. My area estimately 18×36×12
> ...


I was editing the above when you were answering my question. Not trying to bug you but I think this was missed while you were getting a lot of other post. Hope the pics will do.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

donni101 said:


> I was editing the above when you were answering my question. Not trying to bug you but I think this was missed while you were getting a lot of other post. Hope the pics will do.


not missed I said YOU NEED A FAN! not yellin at ya simply showing the importance of fans and since you said you added MG to green them up I figured you had it under control? yes they need N I figured you gave em some, and I did see the pics


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 26, 2011)

Buddlets, I just love them, they fit in my bowl perfect.


----------



## embry928 (Apr 26, 2011)

everything is great kids and wife are good how have you been did you move or something.


Stoner.Barbie said:


> hey man, how the hek have you been? how's the fam?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 27, 2011)

embry928 said:


> everything is great kids and wife are good how have you been did you move or something.


no, almost though.lol hubby got fired, then got a new job. we are so fucked in th $ department until we can get our house rented out. lol oh well guess ill just smoke a bowl.lol and post some stuff on craigs list. 

did you guys see my flowers vid?


----------



## embry928 (Apr 27, 2011)

no, i will go check it out


Stoner.Barbie said:


> no, almost though.lol hubby got fired, then got a new job. we are so fucked in th $ department until we can get our house rented out. lol oh well guess ill just smoke a bowl.lol and post some stuff on craigs list.
> 
> did you guys see my flowers vid?


----------



## djruiner (Apr 27, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> remember this?
> [video=youtube;FZyxWFiQjbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZyxWFiQjbU[/video]


me and riddle need to get together and jam one day...ive been playing guitar and bass for about 15 years now and drums for about 5-6 years...just figured out "eulogy" and "crawl away" from tool start to finish...and just for old times sakes i learned "carry on our wayward son". been a couple years since ive jammed with anyone though...but the downtime has been good..been able to get my chops back up and learn a few new teks...and i cant really tell from that vid...but is that a mockingbird or a warlock...had a warlock bass for a few years...loved it..but was way to heavy for stage play.using my ibanez rg and my dimebag darrell sig model right now


----------



## riddleme (Apr 27, 2011)

djruiner said:


> me and riddle need to get together and jam one day...ive been playing guitar and bass for about 15 years now and drums for about 5-6 years...just figured out "eulogy" and "crawl away" from tool start to finish...and just for old times sakes i learned "carry on our wayward son". been a couple years since ive jammed with anyone though...but the downtime has been good..been able to get my chops back up and learn a few new teks...and i cant really tell from that vid...but is that a mockingbird or a warlock...had a warlock bass for a few years...loved it..but was way to heavy for stage play.using my ibanez rg and my dimebag darrell sig model right now


It's a Warlock


----------



## Illumination (Apr 27, 2011)

bc rich at that....lol


----------



## Illumination (Apr 27, 2011)

djruiner said:


> me and riddle need to get together and jam one day...ive been playing guitar and bass for about 15 years now and drums for about 5-6 years...just figured out "eulogy" and "crawl away" from tool start to finish...and just for old times sakes i learned "carry on our wayward son". been a couple years since ive jammed with anyone though...but the downtime has been good..been able to get my chops back up and learn a few new teks...and i cant really tell from that vid...but is that a mockingbird or a warlock...had a warlock bass for a few years...loved it..but was way to heavy for stage play.using my ibanez rg and my dimebag darrell sig model right now


Yeah the warlock bass was heavy but it was free....my fave is rick...now u wanna talk bout heavy.....but man the feel, keeping tune and most of all that rick tone...hell yeah

Namaste'


----------



## djruiner (Apr 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Yeah the warlock bass was heavy but it was free....my fave is rick...now u wanna talk bout heavy.....but man the feel, keeping tune and most of all that rick tone...hell yeah
> 
> Namaste'


i liked rickbackers tone...just hated how they looked...i stick to ibanez basses for now...killer tone..love that deep deep bass they have with their 5 strings...nice balanced weight and other then the warwick corvette..some the the best looking basses out there


----------



## Illumination (Apr 27, 2011)

djruiner said:


> i liked rickbackers tone...*just hated how they looked*...i stick to ibanez basses for now...killer tone..love that deep deep bass they have with their 5 strings...nice balanced weight and other then the warwick corvette..some the the best looking basses out there


 I am crushed....


----------



## djruiner (Apr 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I am crushed....


*pats head* it will be ok...hahahaha. i just never liked that 60's looking beatles type basses.i like the smaller bodied modern looking basses


----------



## Kali Soul (Apr 27, 2011)

Wud up people ,kali soul dropping in if u dont mind. I got a question bout jacks , k is it possible to mix jacks with AN ? IM courently bout to go into 12/12 and i like to know if its posibble to mix them without hurting my gals. The nutrients from AN that im thinking of using is sensi bloom a&B, big bud , bud candy and overdrive. Now, sensi bloom is good for uptaking nutrients into the plant (correct me if im wrong) but im not gonna use jacks maybe till the second week of bloom. Im thinking of using sensi bloom and big bud the first week .Is it bad to use big bud during the first week since its recamended to use 2nd up to 3rd week? I thought it would trigger the flower stage more faster with the sensi bloom. Well before i could go more into it , i would rather c if it is safe to use jacks and AN together. 

Heres an update of my OG KUsh

DAY 36 vegg
View attachment 1573261View attachment 1573259View attachment 1573260


----------



## riddleme (Apr 27, 2011)

Kali Soul said:


> Wud up people ,kali soul dropping in if u dont mind. I got a question bout jacks , k is it possible to mix jacks with AN ? IM courently bout to go into 12/12 and i like to know if its posibble to mix them without hurting my gals. The nutrients from AN that im thinking of using is sensi bloom a&B, big bud , bud candy and overdrive. Now, sensi bloom is good for uptaking nutrients into the plant (correct me if im wrong) but im not gonna use jacks maybe till the second week of bloom. Im thinking of using sensi bloom and big bud the first week .Is it bad to use big bud during the first week since its recamended to use 2nd up to 3rd week? I thought it would trigger the flower stage more faster with the sensi bloom. Well before i could go more into it , i would rather c if it is safe to use jacks and AN together.
> 
> Heres an update of my OG KUsh


For sure not something I would do, but that's more of I would never buy AN thing, I would say try gently on one plant and see what happens, I'm all about experiments but really have no idea what mixing em will do???


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 27, 2011)

down with AN!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 27, 2011)

Kali Soul said:


> Wud up people ,kali soul dropping in if u dont mind. I got a question bout jacks , k is it possible to mix jacks with AN ? IM courently bout to go into 12/12 and i like to know if its posibble to mix them without hurting my gals. The nutrients from AN that im thinking of using is sensi bloom a&B, big bud , bud candy and overdrive. Now, sensi bloom is good for uptaking nutrients into the plant (correct me if im wrong) but im not gonna use jacks maybe till the second week of bloom. Im thinking of using sensi bloom and big bud the first week .Is it bad to use big bud during the first week since its recamended to use 2nd up to 3rd week? I thought it would trigger the flower stage more faster with the sensi bloom. Well before i could go more into it , i would rather c if it is safe to use jacks and AN together.
> 
> Heres an update of my OG KUsh
> 
> ...



Get rid of the AN and just use jack's and cal mag...better than everything AN has

Namaste'


----------



## embry928 (Apr 27, 2011)

just use the jacks take the rest that stuff back jacks is the best hands down. what jacks are you using?


Kali Soul said:


> Wud up people ,kali soul dropping in if u dont mind. I got a question bout jacks , k is it possible to mix jacks with AN ? IM courently bout to go into 12/12 and i like to know if its posibble to mix them without hurting my gals. The nutrients from AN that im thinking of using is sensi bloom a&B, big bud , bud candy and overdrive. Now, sensi bloom is good for uptaking nutrients into the plant (correct me if im wrong) but im not gonna use jacks maybe till the second week of bloom. Im thinking of using sensi bloom and big bud the first week .Is it bad to use big bud during the first week since its recamended to use 2nd up to 3rd week? I thought it would trigger the flower stage more faster with the sensi bloom. Well before i could go more into it , i would rather c if it is safe to use jacks and AN together.
> 
> Heres an update of my OG KUsh
> 
> ...


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 27, 2011)

*I 2nd and 3rd that , just use the Jacks and cal/mag ! But sure try it just lower your AN base to adjust for the Jacks . You should go with one or the other though no need for 2 base nutrients right? , save a ton of money with Jacks .*


----------



## Yeah Right (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm reading along trying to let all the info soak in......Then music vids. Music is my real weakness. Being addicted to figuring out the best way to grow MJ cheap is a close second. Then the jamming video...Chiefs towel on the wall. I was born and raised in KC. I was gonna mention the Show Me State, because of the KSHE reference. Karma and Momma Nature move in mysterious ways. I'm diggin it.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah Right said:


> I'm reading along trying to let all the info soak in......Then music vids. Music is my real weakness. Being addicted to figuring out the best way to grow MJ cheap is a close second. Then the jamming video...Chiefs towel on the wall. I was born and raised in KC. I was gonna mention the Show Me State, because of the KSHE reference. Karma and Momma Nature move in mysterious ways. I'm diggin it.


Hey everyone please welcome yet another DEDICATED new grower to the fold Yeah Right is readin all of my threads and we have shared a few PM's he is one of us for sure!

and yeah I'm a Chiefs fan, lived in KC for many years before moving to Denver

So glad your diggin the threads and havin a good time, feel free to join in whenever there are no rules here other than to enjoy


----------



## Yeah Right (Apr 27, 2011)

Well sir, since you've welcomed me. Let me share a bit of musical flavor I tend to enjoy. You'll sense a trend. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGm3ByUUA0U


----------



## riddleme (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah Right said:


> Well sir, since you've welcomed me. Let me share a bit of musical flavor I tend to enjoy. You'll sense a trend. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGm3ByUUA0U


to make em show simply put the word video in [ ] at the front of the url with /video in brackets [ ] at the end of the url with no spaces

and I'm Down with that


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Been having fun today learning new things.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Been having fun today learning new things.


Very nice, now if we can just get em to grow that fast for real LOL


----------



## AlteredEgo (Apr 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I am crushed....


I've been a Rick lover since way back when I had a 4001 stereo, with 400w and 2-18's on the neck, and 250w w/8-12's on the bridge pickup. Any sound you could want, and it would make pictures FLY off the wall, LOL! God I miss that axe!


----------



## Yeah Right (Apr 27, 2011)

Right? I'm impatient as shit......I read all these threads and a badass grow took a few hours and several pages of pics. Oh well, messing with plants has taught me some things. Patience being one. I'm not rushing into flower. Vegging, keeping em green and when it's time we'll show these girls some love CMH style.


----------



## Kali Soul (Apr 27, 2011)

riddleme said:


> For sure not something I would do, but that's more of I would never buy AN thing, I would say try gently on one plant and see what happens, I'm all about experiments but really have no idea what mixing em will do???



First of all thanks for replying to my questions. Well yeah i know AN is a rip off on how they have u buy alot of thier products, but do u agree with bud candy that it gives it essential oils and makes ur product smell like candy? And i might thought BIg bud would be great for triggering the flower phase since it has 1-17-38 which u need alot of K during first week of flowering rite(as i read im RMe thread) ? Yup iam using jus cal-mag and jacks for vegg , my plants are doing great rite now nice and healthy thanks to u guys and research.So...i know AN is a rip off by haveing people buy many of thier products but do u think the products work?


----------



## embry928 (Apr 27, 2011)

best video for me so far love pantera and anything phill does


Yeah Right said:


> Well sir, since you've welcomed me. Let me share a bit of musical flavor I tend to enjoy. You'll sense a trend. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGm3ByUUA0U


----------



## riddleme (Apr 27, 2011)

Kali Soul said:


> First of all thanks for replying to my questions. Well yeah i know AN is a rip off on how they have u buy alot of thier products, but do u agree with bud candy that it gives it essential oils and makes ur product smell like candy? And i might thought BIg bud would be great for triggering the flower phase since it has 1-17-38 which u need alot of K during first week of flowering rite(as i read im RMe thread) ? Yup iam using jus cal-mag and jacks for vegg , my plants are doing great rite now nice and healthy thanks to u guys and research.So...i know AN is a rip off by haveing people buy many of thier products but do u think the products work?


High K yes, a 1 for N never LOL exactly why I won't buy their stuff, does it work sure I've seen grows that looked good using AN but I have also known growers that switched from AN to Jack's and never looked back. The biggest problem with high priced fancy named nutes is they ignore the reality of gardening and botany and feed the blackmarket myths. IMO your asking for problems but some folks need to see these things for themselves rather than just hear it from others and there is nothing wrong with that, as always experience is the best teacher, let us know how it goes?


----------



## embry928 (Apr 27, 2011)

your best bet for flower is to keep with what you are using in vegg. I really don not think you can change a strains smell with bud candy or anything else. I have been growing the same strains for some time now and used many different methods and nutes and they always smell and taste the same. ps used to use fox farms full line lol


Kali Soul said:


> First of all thanks for replying to my questions. Well yeah i know AN is a rip off on how they have u buy alot of thier products, but do u agree with bud candy that it gives it essential oils and makes ur product smell like candy? And i might thought BIg bud would be great for triggering the flower phase since it has 1-17-38 which u need alot of K during first week of flowering rite(as i read im RMe thread) ? Yup iam using jus cal-mag and jacks for vegg , my plants are doing great rite now nice and healthy thanks to u guys and research.So...i know AN is a rip off by haveing people buy many of thier products but do u think the products work?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 27, 2011)

embry928 said:


> best video for me so far love pantera and anything phill does


Anselmo has had some kick ass parties...I met him when he was just making the westbank scene ....very talented lyricist for sure


----------



## Kali Soul (Apr 27, 2011)

Rite on man thanks, i would love to expirement but i dont have the time to do it cause I need this grow to come out rite. Everything needs to be exact if u know wat i mean , but later down the road i will expirement and post on this thread if u dont mind RMe. Im gona play it safe and use jacks through out the grow. Oh and another question , before i switch to bloom pahse do i add jacks bloom and vegg together a week before bloom week 1 or do i slowly switch off ?


----------



## djruiner (Apr 27, 2011)

riddleme said:


> High K yes, a 1 for N never LOL exactly why I won't buy their stuff, does it work sure I've seen grows that looked good using AN but I have also known growers that switched from AN to Jack's and never looked back. The biggest problem with high priced fancy named nutes is they ignore the reality of gardening and botany and feed the blackmarket myths. IMO your asking for problems but some folks need to see these things for themselves rather than just hear it from others and there is nothing wrong with that, as always experience is the best teacher, let us know how it goes?


i was one of the people that "almost" bought into the hype that AN pushes.when i started growing again after about 10 years after doing some research i came across AN and their line and they made it sound like the best thing on the planet.it took one crop that i did with AN big bud to figure out that it was nothing but hype pushed onto consumers to try and market to just marijuana growers so they could have the balls to charge you $30-$40 just for a bottle of molasses (give or take a few other elements) took one grow of nothing but yellow and/or burnt leaves from the first feeding on in flower.i then switched to jacks (after the nutes on a budget thread) and have not looked back.im using the same 8oz tubs that i picked up and they are still half full


----------



## Illumination (Apr 27, 2011)

Kali Soul said:


> Rite on man thanks, i would love to expirement but i dont have the time to do it cause I need this grow to come out rite. Everything needs to be exact if u know wat i mean , but later down the road i will expirement and post on this thread if u dont mind RMe. Im gona play it safe and use jacks through out the grow. Oh and another question , before i switch to bloom pahse do i add jacks bloom and vegg together a week before bloom week 1 or do i slowly switch off ?


continue the veg nutes until the stretch ends...3-4 weeks... then revert to a predominant bloom/veg food mix for the remainder of flower


----------



## Kali Soul (Apr 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> continue the veg nutes until the stretch ends...3-4 weeks... then revert to a predominant bloom/veg food mix for the remainder of flower



When u say "until the stretch ends'' in veg or flower ?


----------



## Kali Soul (Apr 27, 2011)

sory for the stupid question , i jus need to know now becuz i have the water ready for nutes rite now. Did he mean the 3-4 weeks into bloom to add vegg/bloom or into vegg


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 27, 2011)

Into bloom.


----------



## Kali Soul (Apr 27, 2011)

rite on so into 3rd or 4th week of bloom no shitt. danks rep to all


----------



## Illumination (Apr 27, 2011)

Kali Soul said:


> sory for the stupid question , i jus need to know now becuz i have the water ready for nutes rite now. Did he mean the 3-4 weeks into bloom to add vegg/bloom or into vegg


continue with veg nutes until *3-4 weeks after you have switched the lights to 12/12* then begin adding the bloom nutes and cutting back on the veg


----------



## embry928 (Apr 28, 2011)

for me phill vocals are the best got to meet rex and dime bag in boston


Illumination said:


> Anselmo has had some kick ass parties...I met him when he was just making the westbank scene ....very talented lyricist for sure


----------



## embry928 (Apr 28, 2011)

the stretch he is talking about is the first 21 days of flower (12-12)


Kali Soul said:


> When u say "until the stretch ends'' in veg or flower ?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;VMZwS0ZonEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMZwS0ZonEU[/video]


----------



## Murfy (Apr 28, 2011)

ted nugent is my uncle-


----------



## bigman4270 (Apr 28, 2011)

No way Murfy, seen him 7 times in Detroit. Ted and Sammy together had to be the best of the shows.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 28, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> No way Murfy, seen him 7 times in Detroit. Ted and Sammy together had to be the best of the shows.


I saw Ted & Sammy together but was at the stadium in St Louis, which IMO is the best place to see Sammy


----------



## Yeah Right (Apr 28, 2011)

I've seen Theadore a couple times. Sammy, is on my list of need to see. My need to see list isn't really all that long. Maybe I need to post videos to get all the cool people to check my journal out?


----------



## Murfy (Apr 28, 2011)

post the link in your signature-


----------



## riddleme (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah Right said:


> I've seen Theadore a couple times. Sammy, is on my list of need to see. My need to see list isn't really all that long. Maybe I need to post videos to get all the cool people to check my journal out?


Or post one here


----------



## bigman4270 (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;74WvZBlADg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74WvZBlADg8&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Here ya go!


----------



## oldecrowe (Apr 28, 2011)

Only connection really is the name, so this is really outa left field, but FTW, check him out anyway. lol

[video=youtube;TcK1c2iKjPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcK1c2iKjPw[/video]


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 28, 2011)

love it. he has a nice voice and the song cracked me up.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;KwqL3ENO4sA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwqL3ENO4sA[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 28, 2011)

a very oldie but goodie (for stoners)

[video=youtube;4XFYMjkFYPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XFYMjkFYPg[/video]


----------



## djruiner (Apr 28, 2011)

riddleme said:


> a very oldie but goodie (for stoners)
> 
> [video=youtube;4XFYMjkFYPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XFYMjkFYPg[/video]


omfg...ive been looking for this for years...had this on cassette back in the early 90's never knew who made it...this takes me back


----------



## riddleme (Apr 28, 2011)

djruiner said:


> omfg...ive been looking for this for years...had this on cassette back in the early 90's never knew who made it...this takes me back


Glad I could find it for ya


----------



## embry928 (Apr 28, 2011)

that was bad ass never seen it before


riddleme said:


> a very oldie but goodie (for stoners)
> 
> [video=youtube;4XFYMjkFYPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XFYMjkFYPg[/video]


----------



## oldecrowe (Apr 28, 2011)

y'all remember this?
[video=youtube;-DTY8CITQn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DTY8CITQn4[/video]


----------



## bigman4270 (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;PEoSJrLxxbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=PEoSJrLxxbw[/video]

Love that mouth harp!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 29, 2011)

oldecrowe said:


> y'all remember this?
> [video=youtube;-DTY8CITQn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DTY8CITQn4[/video]


are you kidding? I have this DVD LOL


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 29, 2011)

*Hey RM3 I've noticed this for awile but haven't asked but are you not flowering in 5g anymore ? I didn't miss something did I ? *


----------



## Yeah Right (Apr 29, 2011)

Good morning, thought I'd throw is in here for you. Mt grow journal should show in my signature. It's just not fancy looking yet. 

[video=youtube;h-NBX9M2kmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-NBX9M2kmE[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 29, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Hey RM3 I've noticed this for awile but haven't asked but are you not flowering in 5g anymore ? I didn't miss something did I ? *


No, I'm useing 2 gallon pots now, the 5 gallons were just for growing trees in the Balls grow wanted to show how rain makes trees but that is not my normal way, I prefer 2 to 3 foot plants


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 29, 2011)

*Cool ! I was determining that with my plant height and I'm going to limit the girth , that I could drop my pot size . With my setup I end up with about 2-2.5ft plants . I did notice even with Medibud that she didnt use up all the soil space . I'm going to back it down to 3g and see how that works out plus it gives the plants more elbow room *


----------



## embry928 (Apr 29, 2011)

i have always used 5 gal homer buckets and get a giant root ball top to bottom. The roots used to stop at the rocks on the bottom but now i use clay balls at the bottom and the roots go all the way down and can easly drink from the drip trays. maybe i should go smaller i thought rm3 used 5 gals too. you got me again rm3 now i want to go run out and buy new pots for my next round i am thinking 3 gal. thanks for bringing that up kingofqueen i missed that completely. ps i go from clone to the 5 gal bucket i think that is the reason the root ball gets so big


----------



## embry928 (Apr 29, 2011)

got a question for you rm3 can you expand a little on the way you top your last plant during vegg to get a better yield. was it the hedge row you did it to?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 29, 2011)

embry928 said:


> got a question for you rm3 can you expand a little on the way you top your last plant during vegg to get a better yield. was it the hedge row you did it to?


Wasn't topped, was defoiled, at 5 nodes (from seed) I removed all but the top 2 leaves, this resulted in the plant replacing the leves with branches, at 10 nodes I did i again, only drawback was an extra 2 weeks of veg to make new leaves


----------



## embry928 (Apr 29, 2011)

sorry man but what plant did you do it to i want to go back and try to fallow her life from the start of the tread.


riddleme said:


> Wasn't topped, was defoiled, at 5 nodes (from seed) I removed all but the top 2 leaves, this resulted in the plant replacing the leves with branches, at 10 nodes I did i again, only drawback was an extra 2 weeks of veg to make new leaves


----------



## riddleme (Apr 29, 2011)

embry928 said:


> sorry man but what plant did you do it to i want to go back and try to fallow her life from the start of the tread.


the hedgerow, 3 remaining STP's (pics tomorrow) I did not document it basically just did it to em to see what would happen after reading a thread on the technique at another forum


----------



## riddleme (Apr 30, 2011)

First I want to thank everyone that came to the party last nite 

if you didn't get an invitation (check your pm inbox) you can pm me with Where's Waldo in the subject LOL

The hedge row is all alone in the garden now and lovin it, the buds have doubled in size and all is going well as we coast to the finish line

yeah only one pic (the others are at the party)


----------



## riddleme (Apr 30, 2011)

Well I didn't get no pm's so I guess everyone is at the party and yeah it's still going strong, damn stoners


----------



## riddleme (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey gumball clear your inbox your missin the party


----------



## gumball (May 1, 2011)

I did it


----------



## gumball (May 2, 2011)

riddleme said:


> I have to apologize to all of you as I have been holding back a lot of my research and ditty's with the notion that I would publish them at the new site, well as some of you know the new site is not developing as planned but this has not stopped my experiments or research but still I am holding back for now, some things to look forward to will be dittys ,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Hermies are your friends
> 
> ...


I found this link and felt the need to share it for those that may want to tinker with your ditty  May could use jars as small as baby jars

http://www.ciese.org/curriculum/weatherproj2/en/docs/barometer.shtml


----------



## kolz2788 (May 4, 2011)

riddleme could you recommend a good supplier for a CMH Bulb + ballast?


----------



## riddleme (May 4, 2011)

kolz2788 said:


> riddleme could you recommend a good supplier for a CMH Bulb + ballast?


I posted a link where I got em in my balls to the wall thread, there are a lot of other sources, but DO NOT do the new HTG setup as the bulb is inferior (not the good Phillips bulb)


----------



## Danielsgb (May 4, 2011)

RiddleMe posts this site.
http://www.growlightexpress.com/pages/ceramic-metal-halide-pv-c0-2.html

Here's where I get my bulbs from.
http://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx

Or another good site for a Ballast, but their CMH one has an inferior bulb from GE.
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-Watt-Ceramic-Metal-Halide-Grow-Light.asp

Good info site.
http://advancedtechlighting.com/cmhfact3.htm

Hope that helps.
Daniels

Crap wasn't fast enough.lol


----------



## Illumination (May 4, 2011)

kolz2788 said:


> riddleme could you recommend a good supplier for a CMH Bulb + ballast?


No digis except for one truly expensive unit by GE

here's a great deal on a mag coil setup...is what I have and I love it


http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG...Grow-Light.asp

Bulbs:

https://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM40...R-4K-ALTO.aspx

Bulbs and info:

http://advancedtechlighting.com/cmhfact3.htm

More cmh info than you could need...lol:

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=72215

There are vertical versions as well as horizontal: there are also some out for regular metal halide ballasts

Also you do not want to use them in sealed hoods or cool tubes as the glass will block the uvb produced which we truly want for potency accentuation


Hope it helps and I love my cmh setup

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (May 4, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> RiddleMe posts this site.
> http://www.growlightexpress.com/pages/ceramic-metal-halide-pv-c0-2.html
> 
> Here's where I get my bulbs from.
> ...


for what??? lol


----------



## kolz2788 (May 4, 2011)

$69 bucks for a ballast? Am I seeing this right?


----------



## Illumination (May 4, 2011)

kolz2788 said:


> $69 bucks for a ballast? Am I seeing this right?


no that is for the smaller one...but the complete setup for 400 watt hps reflector and all $120!!! With a bulb!!!
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp

Then just get the cmh bulb here:
https://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx


----------



## kolz2788 (May 4, 2011)

I see.. so I'm buying an HPS setup but I'm just replacing the bulb? What about the ballast kit they have on http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmed18.htm for $69? You say it's smaller but would it still work? I don't think im understanding the difference between the two.

I appreciate the help Illumination and Daniel


----------



## Danielsgb (May 4, 2011)

That is a kit, so you'd need to made a housing and wire it, so its remote.
Like something like this.
*DIY Remote Ballast and Timer

Or my build thread has how to make one with an ammo box.

*A Medicinal Refridgerator


----------



## kolz2788 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation Daniel. What are your thoughts on growing with a CMH in a grow tent (say 3x3x5)? Do you think the heat would be a factor even with 2 fans?


----------



## Danielsgb (May 4, 2011)

kolz2788 said:


> Thanks for the explanation Daniel. What are your thoughts on growing with a CMH in a grow tent (say 3x3x5)? Do you think the heat would be a factor even with 2 fans?


Funny you ask that. I use a 400W CMH in the same size tent with a DIY hood with 1 fan for exhaust, and 1 for intake.
It's in this thread for the fan I use and how it's working. I use all CMH, except for mothers & seedlings.
*Well Here Goes Again *
Daniels


----------



## kolz2788 (May 4, 2011)

Good to hear that . I'm thinking this may be a stupid question, but until recently I was going to grow with LED. I just can't afford it and I havent seen amazing results as compared to the CMH/HPS grows. With using one of these ballasts will I need to do some rewiring in my house or will it simply plug into an outlet?


----------



## gumball (May 4, 2011)

kolz2788 said:


> Good to hear that . I'm thinking this may be a stupid question, but until recently I was going to grow with LED. I just can't afford it and I havent seen amazing results as compared to the CMH/HPS grows. With using one of these ballasts will I need to do some rewiring in my house or will it simply plug into an outlet?


Most outlets can handle about 1400 watts (120 volt * 15 amp = 1800 less overhead get 1400ish for safety) So just makes sure you dont plug the vacuum cleaner (mine uses 12 amps at 120 volts, and I vacuum A LOT, fuck dyson) into the same circuit of outlets.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 4, 2011)

kolz2788 said:


> Good to hear that . I'm thinking this may be a stupid question, but until recently I was going to grow with LED. I just can't afford it and I havent seen amazing results as compared to the CMH/HPS grows. With using one of these ballasts will I need to do some rewiring in my house or will it simply plug into an outlet?


It would depend on if you got a 240v outlet, then it's wired different. But simple answer is, it will plug in just like a normal 110v outlet. LED's are a waste of money to me.
Daniels


----------



## WWShadow (May 4, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> It would depend on if you got a 240v outlet, then it's wired different. But simple answer is, it will plug in just like a normal 110v outlet. LED's are a waste of money to me.
> Daniels


 Have you checked outthe Kessil H150! I've seen several youtube vids of grows with it from seed to harvest it's pretty good. I'm using one on seedlings in my veggies and I gotta say it's way better than 3 or 4 26w cfl's I have a couple of pics in the gardening section in the thread I started what ever it was called, I forget, lol Grumpy old dreamer did a grow or two with the Kessel H150. They just came out with the Spectral Halo it's a 350 equivilent I don'tremeber the wattage 90 maybe something like that. I'm not going to say it can compete with CMH but they are pretty good lights.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (May 6, 2011)

gumball said:


> Most outlets can handle about 1400 watts (120 volt * 15 amp = 1800 less overhead get 1400ish for safety) So just makes sure you dont plug the vacuum cleaner (mine uses 12 amps at 120 volts, and I vacuum A LOT, fuck dyson) into the same circuit of outlets.


lol i love my dyson! best vac i have ever had! going on about 3 years with it now.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (May 6, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> lol i love my dyson! best vac i have ever had! going on about 3 years with it now.


Go make me a sammich, now that your done vacuuming
Ha Ha changed your color


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (May 6, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Go make me a sammich, now that your done vacuuming
> Ha Ha changed your color


whole wheat or rye?


----------



## gumball (May 6, 2011)

I like my dyson to, but damn touts a lot of power! God for covering heat signatures, lol


----------



## Illumination (May 6, 2011)

love my dyson ball!!!!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (May 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;bctB4J_qH8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bctB4J_qH8s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## riddleme (May 12, 2011)

Looks like Lumi let the cat outta the bag 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/425815-positronics-claustrum-t-h-seeds-10.html#post5711246


----------



## Wetdog (May 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> No digis except for one truly expensive unit by GE
> 
> here's a great deal on a mag coil setup...is what I have and I love it
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links.

Wet


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (May 27, 2011)

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp





+
http://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx





=


----------



## WWShadow (May 27, 2011)

I was just goiong to post that link Bonzai, LOL. It's the same set up as the CMH only with out the bulb. They are charging an arm and a leg for that bulb! the PHilips bulb is much better and bought separately you get the better bulb for about the same priice! win/win!


----------



## qroox (Aug 13, 2014)

And nobody ever posted again ?


----------



## qroox (Aug 13, 2014)

Such an informative thread.. Keep up the good work guyz.. Off to read some more .


----------



## dudeoflife (Dec 23, 2016)

These old threads are fun to revisit!


----------

